# Installation de Windows 10 21H1 dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou avec un adaptateur...sans Assistant Boot Camp



## Locke (2 Février 2020)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Installation de Windows 10 21H1 dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou avec un adaptateur...sans Assistant Boot Camp*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Edition :* pour information, toutes les manipulations mentionne le fichier .iso 1909, mais pas de souci, le protocole d'installation restera le même avec le dernier fichier .iso en cours qui est *Win10_21H1_French_x64.iso *pour une taille de 5,86 Go.

*Information : *ce tutoriel fonctionne sous macOS Big Sur avec un processeur Intel !
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ce n'est pas sans raison si j'ai viré les précédents messages de différentes installations de Windows, tout comme pour le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp, beaucoup de macusers ne font pas l'effort de lire le mode d'emploi ! Comme macOS Catalina va encore poser des problèmes en interne, allez hop, encore une possibilité et non pas des moindres puisque cette fois-ci, on n'utilise pas Assistant Boot Camp, mais alors pas du tout. Par le passé, j'avais testé avec succès une installation en interne, puis un rétro clonage en utilisant Winclone dans un boîtier Thunderbolt contenant un SSD. Le souci est que les produits Thunderbolt sont très onéreux et refroidissent certains utilisateurs. Bien, étant un éternel bidouilleur _(ce doit-être maladif)_, internet étant un énorme terrain de jeu, j'ai donc trouvé sur YouTube une vidéo très simple qui au premier abord m'avait laissé assez dubitatif, mais la curiosité l'a encore emporté.

Je tiens à préciser que j'ai fait 7 installations en effaçant et en recommençant tout y compris le formatage, histoire de vérifier que ce type d'installation est bien pérenne et c'est bien le cas. Pour mes tentatives, j'ai utilisé un vieux disque dur à plateaux de 320 Go en 7200 tr/mn et un SSD de 256 Go. Si vous suivez à la lettre ce tutoriel vidéo, je vous garantis à 100 % qu'il n'y aura pas d'échec. Sur le fond c'est tellement simple, enfin c'est relatif, qu'il fallait y penser, mais pas très compliquer.

Que vous faut-il ?

installer VirtualBox qui est gratuit *lien direct*
un fichier .iso de Windows 10 *lien direct*
je conseille fortement l'utilisation d'une souris filaire _(peu importe la marque)_ lorsque le Mac redémarre sous Windows

Pour le boîtier USB 3.0, j'ai utilisé *un modèle basic en plastique*, sans aucune vis et pas très cher.

Vidéo explicative que j'ai réalisé entièrement avec ScreenFlow...






Vidéo originale...

```
Xm8P0EEqbpI
```

Pour les lignes de commande dans le Terminal, je vais vous faciliter la tâche...

```
sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename bootcamp.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/disk2
```
...attention, dans l'exemple mon disque dur externe porte le nom de disk2, chez vous ce sera peut-être différent si vous avez des disques durs USB de connectés. Par défaut, mieux vaut les déconnecter pour ne pas se tromper.

Lancement de VirtualBox depuis le Terminal...

```
sudo /Applications/VirtualBox.app/Contents/MacOS/VirtualBox
```
...comme d'habitude avec une commande sudo il faudra taper son mot de passe en aveugle.

Si cette vidéo est amenée à disparaître de YouTube, j'ai pris la précaution de la sauvegarder.

```
https://mega.nz/file/zw1UDD7A#Jub_0aDDke1ez3MEjLzRLX64nzeCqCcNxdC4CAMi2DI
```

A la base vous n'avez pas besoin des pilotes/drivers que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp. Par contre il faudra impérativement les récupérer _(voir en bas de la réponse #2)_. Si vous ne pouvez pas, prenez la précaution de télécharger avant un petit logiciel que j'ai déjà cité et qui est *Brigadier*. Vous recopierez ce petit fichier dans une clé USB en FAT32 ou NTFS que vous connecterez en fin d'installation de Windows. Faites-en une copie dans le dossier Téléchargements, faites un clic droit dessus et sélectionner Exécuter en tant qu'Administrateur, il trouvera quel est votre modèle de Mac, créera un dossier Boot Camp et téléchargera tout seul les bons pilotes. Attendez qu'il n'y ait plus de défilement dans la fenêtre de commandes, puis dans le dossier Boot Camp, faites un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe et suivez les indications. Bien souvent, il n'est pas nécessaire de faire un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe, l'installateur se lance automatiquement.

Ayant pris la précaution d'avoir fait une sauvegarde en utilisant Winclone, j'ai pu donc vérifier que les deux alternatives fonctionnent à 100 %. Sur le fond, je suis extrêmement content d'être tombé par hasard sur cette vidéo. Le temps de démarrage de mon iMac est de 18 secondes pour l'apparition du Bureau, celui du SSD de Windows 10 met 35 secondes ce qui franchement n'est pas rédhibitoire, car je connais certains macusers dans les forums MacG qui sont vraiment à la ramasse.

Quelques copies écran de mes installations...














...franchement c'est vraiment très simple, mais prenez le temps de regarder plusieurs fois la vidéo avant de vous lancer.

La finalité de cette installation est de faire croire à macOS que le disque dur USB externe est en interne au moyen de la création d'une machine virtuelle en utilisant VirtualBox dans un espace virtuel. Comme d'habitude, lorsqu'on installe une version de Windows, ce sera toujours lui qui démarrera en premier, surtout si vous avez laissé de connecter le boîtier USB. Il suffit dans macOS d'aller dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage de décocher le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, puis de sélectionner le disque dur de macOS pour qu'il redevienne l'OS de démarrage.

En ce moment, je suis sur un gros projet 3D assez long d'ou mes absences dans le forum, mais entre-temps je zappe sur la toile et le hasard fait parfois bien les choses. Bonne installation pour les macusers qui seront intéressés. 

*Info :* en fait c'est un petit rappel. Lorsqu'on est dans une fenêtre d'une machine virtuelle, pour sortir le curseur de ladite fenêtre, il faut faire la combinaison de touches *ctrl+cmd* et relâcher.

Toutes les lignes de commande...

```
diskutil list

ls

sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename bootcamp.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/disk2

sudo /Applications/VirtualBox.app/Contents/MacOS/VirtualBox
```
...qu'il serait judicieux de copier dans un fichier .txt avec TextEdit.

*Pour l'installation en utilisant un adapteur USB 3.0 UASP, voir la réponse #176.

Complément de lecture pour l'utilisation du petit logiciel Brigadier en réponse        #316.*


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2020)

Comme j'aime bien peaufiner les choses, bien souvent il arrive qu'il y ait un problème de clavier, j'entends par là que la touche *@* est inaccessible ainsi que d'autres caractères. La faute en revient au type de clavier installé par Windows, pour résoudre le problème il suffit d'aller dans Paramètres/Langues, un clic sur Options, d'ajouter le clavier Françai_s (Apple)_ et le problème est tout bêtement résolu, on peut donc supprimer le clavier Français _(Azerty)_ sans remords.





Précédemment avec Assistant Boot Camp, il y avait un problème depuis Windows avec l'cône Boot Camp dans la barre des tâches pour redémarrer directement sous macOS. Bien, la correction a été faite, il faudra aussi lancer depuis Windows le logiciel Apple Software Update qui installera la nouvelle version ainsi que d'autres petites mises à jour mineures.

Au final, ce type d'installation fait bien croire à macOS que le disque dur USB 3.0 est une partition interne et là j'avoue que c'est une magnifique trouvaille. 

Encore un petit retour histoire de confirmer que ce type d'installation est bien pérenne. Ayant déjà une version de Windows 10 dans un boîtier USB Thunderbolt, j'ai donc fait une installation propre _(clean install)_, car la version de base était une 1803 avec mise à jour successive jusqu'à la 1909.

Je me suis dit que c'était l'occasion rêvée de repartir de zéro ce que j'ai donc fait. Ce tutoriel est vraiment excellent et vraiment très simple, car comparativement à Assistant Boot Camp avec lequel il faut réserver en interne une partition minimale, là on utilise la totalité d'un disque USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt.

Certes, il y a 2 lignes de commande avec le Terminal, mais il suffit de faire un Copier/Coller et ça passe sans problème en ayant pris soin de vérifier que l'on sélectionne le bon disque dur. Je conseille une souris filaire, mais avec mon iMac de 2015, ma Magic mouse 2 a toujours été reconnue pendant l'installation, pas de souci sous Windows _(mais il faut remuer au début la souris)_.

Voilà, pour les frileux vous avez la possibilité de faire le plus simplement du monde une installation dans un disque USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt sans les contraintes d'Assistant Boot Camp d'Apple. En tout, j'en suis à 7 installations sans aucun problème. 

*Info :* pour échanger des données entre Mac/PC, le mieux est de dédié un disque dur formaté en exFAT, comme ça nul besoin de logiciel tiers dans les 2 systèmes. Ah oui, le temps de démarrage est le même que sous macOS, soit 18 secondes avec le boîtier Thunderbolt.

Allez, ce n'est pas fini. J'avais un SSD avec macOS Sierra qui ne me servait uniquement que pour jouer. Curieux comme d'habitude, j'ai donc retiré mon SSD contenant macOS Mojave, installé le SSD de macOS Sierra et redémarré. Eh bien, pas de mauvaise surprise, démarrage impeccable aussi bien sous macOS que sous Windows.

Alors mon vieux MBP 17" de 2010 va finir sa vie sous macOS Sierra et Windows 10. Je me suis aussi permis le luxe de créer une petite partition d'échange en exFAT dans le SSD contenant macOS Sierra et je vous rassure tout de suite, il n'y a aucun problème.

La finalité est que cette procédure via VirtualBox permet de leurrer à tous les coups Assistant Boot Camp et son protocole. Et je maintiens que macOS Catalina est une misère au niveau formatage, car le SSD qui m'a servi de test avait servi pour tester macOS Catalina et je me suis aperçu qu'il y avait un sacré bordel dans les partitions ! Non, maintenant on parle de conteneurs, certes il y a des avantages pour une suppression rapide, mais pas pour un formatage de base comme je le mentionne dans une autre réponse.

Pour ceux qui veulent un complément de lecture sous forme de fichier .pdf...

```
https://mega.nz/#!0dBxAYDY!IOMT17uIEPk_jby0DOOdb1JisHqOuZRrUYpA7WsKmPQ
```


*Pilotes/Drivers d'Assistant Boot Camp*
Vous pouvez les télécharger individuellement, lorsque la fenêtre d'Assistant Boot Camp est ouverte, dans la barre de menu en haut, un clic sur Action affichera Télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows, un clic dessus et...





...cela permettra de les télécharger/stocker et de pouvoir les réutiliser en cas de dysfonctionnements en les ayant rapidement sous la main.


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Février 2020)

Superbe tuto, merci. Et sais-tu si ce Windows peut être utilisé dans VMWare Fusion en faisant « nouveau boot camp » et en désignant le dd externe ? Là j’en demande un peu trop peut-être...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2020)

Top


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Superbe tuto, merci. Et sais-tu si ce Windows peut être utilisé dans VMWare Fusion en faisant « nouveau boot camp » et en désignant le dd externe ? Là j’en demande un peu trop peut-être...


Alors depuis mon disque dur USB Thunderbolt avec une version de Windows installée par cette méthode, avec VMware la réponse est oui, la preuve en images...









...je suppose que c'en est de même avec Parallels Desktop.


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Février 2020)

C'est vraiment génial  

edit : par contre ce que je voulais dire, c'est : peut-on créer une machine virtuelle Boot Camp avec le dd externe, pour éviter d'avoir à recopier les données justement.


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> edit : par contre ce que je voulais dire, c'est : peut-on créer une machine virtuelle Boot Camp avec le dd externe, pour éviter d'avoir à recopier les données justement.


A ton avis, qu'est-ce que j'ai fait ? Que ce soit avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware on peut très bien créer une machine virtuelle avec l'option d'utilisation du disque externe. Regarde bien et lis bien les informations de la première copie écran.


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Février 2020)

Non justement, là tu importes le volume Boot Camp. Ce à quoi je pensais c'est ça :


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Non justement, là tu importes le volume Boot Camp. Ce à quoi je pensais c'est ça :


Relis bien ma réponse #7, même si cela ne te paraît pas évident j'ai testé les deux possibilités _(c'est vrai ce n'est pas en clair)_.


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Février 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Relis bien ma réponse #7, même si cela ne te paraît pas évident j'ai testé les deux possibilités _(c'est vrai ce n'est pas en clair)_.


Comprends toujours pas. Mais si tu as fait comme sur ma copie d'écran alors c'est ok, ça répond positivement à ma question.


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Comprends toujours pas. Mais si tu as fait comme sur ma copie d'écran alors c'est ok, ça répond positivement à ma question.


Mais si, mais si, moi avoir compris. J'ai fait les deux...


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Février 2020)

Alors c'est parfait. Si un jour j'ai besoin de place sur mon dd interne, je pourrai cloner mon Windows sur un dd externe et soit démarrer sur ce dd externe pour avoir Windows, soit passer par VMWare si je ne veux pas quitter ma session Mac.


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Alors c'est parfait. Si un jour j'ai besoin de place sur mon dd interne, je pourrai cloner mon Windows sur un dd externe et soit démarrer sur ce dd externe pour avoir Windows, soit passer par VMWare si je ne veux pas quitter ma session Mac.


Alors ce sera bien la première option...




...qu'il faudra que tu utilises. Petite remarque, avec la première option ne sera créé qu'un tout petit fichier de démarrage d'une toute petite taille et qui se trouve dans le dossier Utilisateurs...




...chez moi, il ne pèse que 2,6 Mo. Et pourquoi cloner, alors qu'avec cette option tu utiliseras directement Windows depuis un disque dur externe ? De plus, un clonage de Windows ne peut se faire qu'avec Winclone.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2020)

Pour information, je me suis amusé à retirer le SSD contenant macOS Mojave, eh bien, aucun problème pour démarrer Windows qui était le seul SSD de connecté en interne à la place du SuperDrive de mon vieux MBP de 2010. Et là je m'amuse à installer macOS High Sierra, histoire de voir si mon MBP tiendra la route avec cette ultime version de macOS.


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2020)

Encore un complément d'information. Ce type d'installation est vraiment pérenne, j'en suis à 21 installations sans coup férir. Pas tout à fait, mais je m'explique. Ayant installé macOS High Sierra, avec Brigadier on récupère bien tous les pilotes nécessaires qui seront stockés dans un dossier que l'on indiquera. Ensuite dans ce dossier il faudra bien entendu faire un double clic sur le fichier Setup.exe pour que l'Assistant Boot Camp de Windows procède à l'installation de tous les drivers.

Où est le problème ? En fait, c'est avec les pilotes Nvidia que j'ai dû batailler, mais il m'a fallu un bon moment avant de comprendre. L'installation peut très bien aller jusqu'au bout, puis lors de l'installation des pilotes Nvidia c'est le blocage total. Mais cela peut aussi bloquer si on est connecté à internet, car Windows peut commencer à faire des mises à jour et cherche quasiment tout le temps un meilleur pilote graphique !

Et bingo, c'est le blocage. Alors que faire ? Eh bien je me suis rendu compte qu'il ne fallait pas être connecté à internet et virer le dossier des pilotes Nvidia que font télécharger Brigadier et/ou avec Assistant Boot Camp. Un fois le dossier Nvidia viré, l'installation restera en basse résolution, mais ira jusqu'au bout sans aucun blocage. La faute en revient bien aux pilotes Nvidia et Apple n'y est pour rien.

Je dois reconnaître que mon MBP de 2010 est bien vieillissant, mais à quand même fière allure une fois que le problème de ces fichus pilotes graphiques est résolu. J'ai donc bloqué avec la GT Force 330M et j'ai trouvé sur internet les bons pilotes, le souci est qu'il faut chercher et installer des pilotes anciens que l'on ne trouve plus chez l'éditeur. Alors si vous rencontrez un tel problème, vous saurez quoi faire, le souci est que c'est un cas bien particulier.

Au final, en étant déconnecté d'internet, en virant les pilotes Nvidia, j'ai fait 11 installations à la suite en basse résolution avec zéro problème. Alors gaffe aux pilotes graphiques !


----------



## Fullcrum (14 Février 2020)

Salut

Mais je n'avais pas vu ce tuto ... superbe


----------



## nikan (21 Février 2020)

Salut
Merci pour le tuto. J'ai essayé d'installer Win10x64 1909 sur un SSD externe. J'ai un Imac 11,1 (late 2009) qui un I5 et 8Go de Ram, avec un 2° ecran en parallèle pour un double affichage. J'ai utilisé brigadier pour les drivers bootcamp pour Imac. L'install est allé jusqu'au bout si ce n'est que j'ai un problème d'écran. En effet quand je boot sur le SSD externe, ca se lance bien sur l'écran de l'Imac, puis au cours du lancement de Windows, l'écran de l'Imac s'éteint, et tout bascul sur le 2° écran!!! 
J'ai fait au moins 5 install différents, et c'est toujours le même gag: impossible de faire fonctionner l'écran de l'Imac, qui reste noir. Heureusement que j'ai un double écran.
Ca doit être un problème de driver de la carte graphique (ATI Raedon HD 4850) ou driver de l'écran. j'ai installé tous les drivers de bootcamp (4,0,425), rien à faire....l'écran du mac ne veut pas s'allumer. J'ai mis à jour les drivers ATI. Marche pas non plus.
Si quelqu'un a une idée....


----------



## anthoju (22 Février 2020)

bonjour est il possible d'appliquer cette methode sur un SSD pciexpress en interne ?


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2020)

nikan a dit:


> Salut
> Merci pour le tuto. J'ai essayé d'installer Win10x64 1909 sur un SSD externe. J'ai un Imac 11,1 (late 2009) qui un I5 et 8Go de Ram, avec un 2° ecran en parallèle pour un double affichage. J'ai utilisé brigadier pour les drivers bootcamp pour Imac. L'install est allé jusqu'au bout si ce n'est que j'ai un problème d'écran. En effet quand je boot sur le SSD externe, ca se lance bien sur l'écran de l'Imac, puis au cours du lancement de Windows, l'écran de l'Imac s'éteint, et tout bascul sur le 2° écran!!!
> J'ai fait au moins 5 install différents, et c'est toujours le même gag: impossible de faire fonctionner l'écran de l'Imac, qui reste noir. Heureusement que j'ai un double écran.
> Ca doit être un problème de driver de la carte graphique (ATI Raedon HD 4850) ou driver de l'écran. j'ai installé tous les drivers de bootcamp (4,0,425), rien à faire....l'écran du mac ne veut pas s'allumer. J'ai mis à jour les drivers ATI. Marche pas non plus.
> Si quelqu'un a une idée....


J'ai eu un problème avec les pilotes Nvidia, alors dans le dossier Drivers, retire les dossiers Nvidia et AMD, l'installation se fera en basse résolution, mais ira jusqu'au bout. Ensuite fait une recherche manuelle des pilotes, car comme moi avec mon vieux MBP de 2010 c'est bien un problème de pilotes. Ceux contenus dans ce que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp ou Brigadier, ne conviennent pas. Petite remarque, tu risques d'avoir quelques échecs si tu installes des pilotes récents, alors cherche ceux de l'année 2009/2010.

Et relis la réponse  #15. Ah oui, Windows Update peut aussi trouver les bons pilotes s'ils ne sont pas trop anciens, mais cela ne fonctionne pas à tous les coups.


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2020)

anthoju a dit:


> bonjour est il possible d'appliquer cette methode sur un SSD pciexpress en interne ?


Oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai fait dans mon MBP de 2010 dans lequel j'avais retiré le SuperDrive pour installer un SSD et ça fonctionne très, très bien.


----------



## nikan (22 Février 2020)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai eu un problème avec les pilotes Nvidia, alors dans le dossier Drivers, retire les dossiers Nvidia et AMD, l'installation se fera en basse résolution, mais ira jusqu'au bout. Ensuite faite une rechercher manuelle des pilotes, car comme moi avec mon vieux MBP de 2010 c'est bien un problème de pilotes. Ceux contenus dans ce que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp ou Brigadier, ne conviennent pas. Petite remarque, tu risques d'avoir quelques échecs si tu installes des pilotes récents, alors cherche ceux de l'année 2009/2010.
> 
> Et relis la réponse  #15.


Ok Je vais essayer. Merci pour la réponse


----------



## nikan (22 Février 2020)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai eu un problème avec les pilotes Nvidia, alors dans le dossier Drivers, retire les dossiers Nvidia et AMD, l'installation se fera en basse résolution, mais ira jusqu'au bout.



Tu parles de quel dossier Drivers? celui est sur l'Iso de Win10?


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2020)

nikan a dit:


> Tu parles de quel dossier Drivers? celui est sur l'Iso de Win10?


Négatif, je parle des drivers qui sont téléchargés via Assistant Boot Camp ou Brigadier.


----------



## nikan (22 Février 2020)

> Négatif, je parle des drivers qui sont téléchargés via Assistant Boot Camp ou Brigadier.



OK, noté. Donc si je comprend bien:

virer les drivers de bootcamp
deconnecter internet
installation en basse résolution
puis windows update

En tout cas impossible d'utiliser le setup de bootcamp (ou de brigadier): il me dit qu'il faut que je sois sous W7!!!!!
Quel merdier


----------



## GlisseMan (25 Février 2020)

Locke a dit:


> *Installation d'une version de Windows 10 1909 dans un boîtier USB 3.0...sans Assistant Boot Camp*



Salut ! 
Alors je viens de passer environ 2 jours à tester cette méthode!
Tout se passe bien, sauf qu’au moment de redémarrer le mac avec le disque efi en boot, il lance Windows pendant environ 1 minute et puis un écran bleu s’affiche avec comme erreur inaccessible boot device. 
que dois-je faire ?


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Février 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> Salut !
> Alors je viens de passer environ 2 jours à tester cette méthode!
> Tout se passe bien, sauf qu’au moment de redémarrer le mac avec le disque efi en boot, il lance Windows pendant environ 1 minute et puis un écran bleu s’affiche avec comme erreur inaccessible boot device.
> que dois-je faire ?


Le disque efi ? T'es sûr de sélectionner le bon disque ?


----------



## GlisseMan (25 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Le disque efi ? T'es sûr de sélectionner le bon disque ?



Bah quand je redémarre après l’installation(ou j’ai dû quitter la vm avant qu’il ne redémarre dedans) j’appuie sur ALT pour voir les disques de démarrage et la j’ai Mac OS ou efi boot.. donc je sélectionne efi boot et pendant le chargement, ça foire et ca met l’erreur que j’ai mentionnée.

Après plusieurs tests, dont un toujours en cours, je remarque que ,si on partitionne le disque pour installer sur une partie de celui-ci, cela engendre cette erreur.
Le test en cours, sur le disque complet, a l’air de fonctionner. Il a été plus loin que depuis les partitions.


Constatation: quand je mets une partition de 100/150/200/250gb, il ne me demande pas de formater le disque en NTFS lors de l’installation, alors qu’avec le disque complet il me le demande car impossible d’installer sinon.

Pourtant je les formate bien en FAT32 et non autre chose..


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Février 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> Bah quand je redémarre après l’installation(ou j’ai dû quitter la vm avant qu’il ne redémarre dedans) j’appuie sur ALT pour voir les disques de démarrage et la j’ai Mac OS ou efi boot.. donc je sélectionne efi boot et pendant le chargement, ça foire et ca met l’erreur que j’ai mentionnée.
> 
> Après plusieurs tests, dont un toujours en cours, je remarque que ,si on partitionne le disque pour installer sur une partie de celui-ci, cela engendre cette erreur.
> Le test en cours, sur le disque complet, a l’air de fonctionner. Il a été plus loin que depuis les partitions.
> ...


Ok, merci pour la photo.


----------



## GlisseMan (25 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ok, merci pour la photo.


Sinon je viens de voir que l’écran était noir.. le disque dur est tjs en fonction mais plus rien ne répond.. l’écran noir et pas de son particuliers.. ( j’étais à la toute fin de la configuration de w10)


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Février 2020)

Et avec Virtual Box tu n'as pas la possibilité de démarrer sur ce disque ?


----------



## GlisseMan (25 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Et avec Virtual Box tu n'as pas la possibilité de démarrer sur ce disque ?



le disque démarre sous virtualbox mais je n’ai pas continué l’opération car il re paramètre tout depuis le début.. comme si je n’avais jamais lancé à partir du disque.. je vais essayer avec un Autre écran


----------



## GlisseMan (25 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Et avec Virtual Box tu n'as pas la possibilité de démarrer sur ce disque ?



Je suis bon pour faire une réparation de l'installation je crois ..


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Février 2020)

Je ne connais pas Virtual Box mais tu peux créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle je suppose ? Et tu la paramètres pour démarrer sur le disque externe de Windows. Cette fois, ce n'est pas un iso d'installation, c'est un Windows installé et prêt à l'emploi. Si tu arrivais à démarrer dessus, tu pourrais installer les drivers Boot Camp. Peut-être que ton écran noir est dû au défaut de drivers Boot Camp.

Mais tout ça n'est que pure conjecture je l'avoue.


----------



## GlisseMan (25 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Je ne connais pas Virtual Box mais tu peux créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle je suppose ? Et tu la paramètres pour démarrer sur le disque externe de Windows. Cette fois, ce n'est pas un iso d'installation, c'est un Windows installé et prêt à l'emploi. Si tu arrivais à démarrer dessus, tu pourrais installer les drivers Boot Camp. Peut-être que ton écran noir est dû au défaut de drivers Boot Camp.
> 
> Mais tout ça n'est que pure conjecture je l'avoue.


Le soucis c’est qu’il installe tous les périphériques dans cette 2 ieme partie de l’installation.. du coup je ne sais pas ce que ça va donner.. 
au pire, je n’ai rien à perdre sauf un peu de temps( encore)
Je tenterai ça demain après le boulot.. 

Ce qui me chiffonne c’est que j’ai su paramétrer quasi entièrement Windows ( j’en étais au point où Microsoft me proposait les offre office 365 donc dans les dernières étapes) et là, paf, l’écran devient noir.. maintenant, quand je démarre sur le disque, l’écran devient directement noir après la roulette Windows.. 
mais je testerai demain d’installer les drivers BootCamp depuis virtualbox pour voir ce que ça donne.. 
La suite, demain 15/16h, 
Bonne nuit et merci pour l’aide !


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Février 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> Le soucis c’est qu’il installe tous les périphériques dans cette 2 ieme partie de l’installation.. du coup je ne sais pas ce que ça va donner..
> au pire, je n’ai rien à perdre sauf un peu de temps( encore)
> Je tenterai ça demain après le boulot..
> 
> ...


Ok, bonne nuit et à demain.


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> que dois-je faire ?


Quel est le modèle de ton Mac dont on ignore tout ? Est-ce qu'il possède une carte graphique Nvidia. Si tu relis tous mes réponses, il y a un passage où je mentionne que j'ai dû faire une installation en me déconnectant d'internet pour faire l'installation en basse résolution. Puis dans le dossier des drivers, avant de lancer le fichier Setup.exe, dans le dossier drivers j'ai viré _(déplacé)_ le dossier des pilotes Nvidia. Est-ce que tu as essayé ? Pour ma part, j'ai réalisé 25 installations sans souci majeur hormis avec mon MBP de 2010 que j'avais passé sous macOS High Sierra et qui posait problème avec la carte graphique Nvidia.


----------



## Alz (4 Mars 2020)

Salut les gens,

Je ne parviens pas à installer Window 10 sur mon macbook air et j'ai essayé votre tuto.
Cependant...
Lorsque je tape la commande dans le terminal le message d'erreur suivant apparait : 

VBoxManage :error Cannot open the raw disk '/dev/disk2' :VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND 
VBoxManage : error :The raw disk vdmk file was not created

Savez vous d'où ça peut venir et comment résoudre ce problème?

Merci,


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2020)

Alz a dit:


> Savez vous d'où ça peut venir et comment résoudre ce problème?


Oui, tu ne suis pas à la lettre le tutoriel, car le message d'erreur de la machine virtuelle indique bien que le fichier .vdmk n'a pas pu être créé. Je t'invite sérieusement à revoir la vidéo plusieurs fois, car tu as assurément oublié une étape.


----------



## GlisseMan (4 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Quel est le modèle de ton Mac dont on ignore tout ? Est-ce qu'il possède une carte graphique Nvidia. Si tu relis tous mes réponses, il y a un passage où je mentionne que j'ai dû faire une installation en me déconnectant d'internet pour faire l'installation en basse résolution. Puis dans le dossier des drivers, avant de lancer le fichier Setup.exe, dans le dossier drivers j'ai viré _(déplacé)_ le dossier des pilotes Nvidia. Est-ce que tu as essayé ? Pour ma part, j'ai réalisé 25 installations sans souci majeur hormis avec mon MBP de 2010 que j'avais passé sous macOS High Sierra et qui posait problème avec la carte graphique Nvidia.



Salut et désolé pour le retard dans ma réponse.. j’ai un peu abandonné l’idée d’installer win10 sur un dd externe..

j’ai un MacBook Air mi 2012 (A1466) avec un Intel i5 cadencé a 2.0 GHz turbo 3.0 / 8gb de ram / proc graphique Intel graphics 1536 mo.

quand j’installe et que je boot dessus pour terminer l’installation, j’arrive au moment où il me propose office 365 et paf écran noir. ..

Installer via BootCamp ne pose aucun problème sur le ssd interne. Mais via le dd externe ça ne veut pas aboutir.

Quand je recommence tout proprement et que j’essaie d’installer Windows via la VM et que je veux terminer l’installation via la VM, ça lag affreusement et ça n’aboutit pas non plus.

Quand j’installe sur la VM  et que je veux terminer l’installation via le boot de mon pc fixe, l’installation ne démarre pas non plus.

J’ai essayé d’installer Windows 8 mais ça ne veut clairement pas booter dessus quelque soit la situation citée plus haut.


----------



## GlisseMan (4 Mars 2020)

Alz a dit:


> Salut les gens,
> 
> Je ne parviens pas à installer Window 10 sur mon macbook air et j'ai essayé votre tuto.
> Cependant...
> ...



Est-ce que tu as bien éjecté le disque chaque fois qu’il le fallait ?


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> quand j’installe et que je boot dessus pour terminer l’installation, j’arrive au moment où il me propose office 365 et paf écran noir. ..


Tu pourrais être plus clair, car je ne comprends pas ce qu'une version d'Office 365 vient faire lors d'une installation de Windows ?


GlisseMan a dit:


> Installer via BootCamp ne pose aucun problème sur le ssd interne. Mais via le dd externe ça ne veut pas aboutir.


Là aussi, je ne comprends pas ! Avec Assistant Boot Camp, on ne peut pas installer directement une version de Windows dans un disque dur externe, c'est impossible.


GlisseMan a dit:


> Quand je recommence tout proprement et que j’essaie d’installer Windows via la VM et que je veux terminer l’installation via la VM, ça lag affreusement et ça n’aboutit pas non plus.


Toujours une incompréhension de ma part, tu veux faire quoi exactement ? Installer quoi depuis une machine virtuelle, ce n'est pas clair du tout ?


----------



## GlisseMan (4 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu pourrais être plus clair, car je ne comprends pas ce qu'une version d'Office 365 vient faire lors d'une installation de Windows ?
> 
> Là aussi, je ne comprends pas ! Avec Assistant Boot Camp, on ne peut pas installer directement une version de Windows dans un disque dur externe, c'est impossible.
> 
> Toujours une incompréhension de ma part, tu veux faire quoi exactement ? Installer quoi depuis une machine virtuelle, ce n'est pas clair du tout ?



1) Dans l’installation de Windows 10, après avoir paramétré la confidentialité, le compte Microsoft, etc, il y a une étape où l’installation me demande si je veux obtenir un essai d’office 365 pour le stockage OneDrive etc. A ce moment là je clique sur ignorer et l’écran est noir sans réaction. Quand je redémarre le pc pour reprendre la fin d’installation, l’écran est directement noir. Si je recommence dès le début, l’écran devient noir encore à la même étape.

2) je me suis fourvoyé, l’installation avec BootCamp sur le ssd interne fonctionne nickel, je n’ai pas essaye( et ce n’est pas possible) d’installer via BootCamp sur le dd externe effectivement)

3) j’ai testé plusieurs manières de terminer l’installation. (Comme proposé dans les solutions ci-dessus) et rien n’y fait.

Mon but final étant de, bien sûr, installer Windows 10 sur le dd externe


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> 1) Dans l’installation de Windows 10, après avoir paramétré la confidentialité, le compte Microsoft, etc, il y a une étape où l’installation me demande si je veux obtenir un essai d’office 365 pour le stockage OneDrive etc. A ce moment là je clique sur ignorer et l’écran est noir sans réaction. Quand je redémarre le pc pour reprendre la fin d’installation, l’écran est directement noir. Si je recommence dès le début, l’écran devient noir encore à la même étape.


Je n'ai pas regardé profondément cette option, de plus comme avec Apple, je n'active que rarement mon compte et jamais avec celui de Microsoft, donc je ne saurais répondre. Mais est-ce que tu as bien installé tous les pilotes/drivers ? Et pour OneDrive, aucun dysfonctionnement puisque je l'ai désactivé.


GlisseMan a dit:


> 2) je me suis fourvoyé, l’installation avec BootCamp sur le ssd interne fonctionne nickel, je n’ai pas essaye( et ce n’est pas possible) d’installer via BootCamp sur le dd externe effectivement)


Je me disais aussi.


GlisseMan a dit:


> 3) j’ai testé plusieurs manières de terminer l’installation. (Comme proposé dans les solutions ci-dessus) et rien n’y fait.


Terminer quelle installation, je ne comprends toujours pas ?


GlisseMan a dit:


> Mon but final étant de, bien sûr, installer Windows 10 sur le dd externe


Quel est le problème, si tu suis le tutoriel aucun souci ? Encore faudrait-il savoir si tu as eu des problèmes, des dysfonctionnements, lorsque tu as fait toutes les mises à jour officielles de chez Microsoft via Windows Upafate. Perso, j'en suis à 28 installations sans souci majeur, hormis l'épisode d'un problème avec les pilotes nVidia. Je mentionne aussi qu'il faudrait lors de l'installation, refuser la connexion internet et faire l'installation en basse résolution.


----------



## Alz (4 Mars 2020)

Salut Locke, salut Glisseman,

Je suis la procedure expliquée dans la video à savoir :

brancher mon USB (qui sappel WININSTALL depuis le test bootcamp)
utiliser la commande pour le nom de mon USB (qui est /dev/disk2)
ejecter mon usb
ensuite je copie/colle la commande dans le terminal
le message d'erreur apparait

Il ne me semble pas avoir oublié une etape... a moins que?


----------



## GlisseMan (4 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je n'ai pas regardé profondément cette option, de plus comme avec Apple, je n'active que rarement mon compte et jamais avec celui de Microsoft, donc je ne saurais répondre. Mais est-ce que tu as bien installé tous les pilotes/drivers ? Et pour OneDrive, aucun dysfonctionnement puisque je l'ai désactivé.



Je n'ai pas pu installer les drivers BootCamp car je n'arrive même pas sur le bureau windows 10.



Locke a dit:


> Terminer quelle installation, je ne comprends toujours pas ?



Pour clarfifier la situation, on va définir les termes:

-Préparation de l'installation: copie des fichiers w10 sur le dd externe avec virtualBox et où l'on ferme la VM pour terminer l'installation de w10 via la boot de l'ordi.

-Fin de l'installation: Moment où l'on boot avec la touche "Alt/Option" pour terminer l'installation depuis le disque dur externe.

Maintenant que je me suis expliqué sur les termes utilisés plus haut, je peux donc dire que j'ai essayé de faire la "Fin de l'installation" via la VM pour voir si ca arrivait au bout. Mais que nenni. Même chose pour l'avoir essayé depuis un pc fixe. 



Locke a dit:


> Quel est le problème, si tu suis le tutoriel aucun souci ? Encore faudrait-il savoir si tu as eu des problèmes, des dysfonctionnements, lorsque tu as fait toutes les mises à jour officielles de chez Microsoft via Windows Upafate. Perso, j'en suis à 28 installations sans souci majeur, hormis l'épisode d'un problème avec les pilotes nVidia. Je mentionne aussi qu'il faudrait lors de l'installation, refuser la connexion internet et faire l'installation en basse résolution.


J'essayerai de faire la "Fin de l'installation" sans connexion internet, mais comment faire pour la lancer en "basse résolution" ? N'ayant pas de pilotes Nvidia à installer, je ne pense pas que le soucis se posera pour moi..


----------



## GlisseMan (4 Mars 2020)

Alz a dit:


> Je suis la procedure expliquée dans la video à savoir :
> 
> brancher mon USB (qui sappel WININSTALL depuis le test bootcamp)




Utilises l'utilitaire de disque pour identifier tes volumes et les formater. La méthode bootcamp est a proscrire pour ce procédé.



Alz a dit:


> utiliser la commande pour le nom de mon USB (qui est /dev/disk2)
> ejecter mon usb




Il faut éjecter ton disque avant même de faire quelle que soit la manip'


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2020)

Alz a dit:


> brancher mon USB (qui sappel WININSTALL depuis le test bootcamp)


C'est bien, encore faut-il formater le disque dur en FAT32 (MS-DOS) en sélectionnant impérativement Table de partition GUID. De plus, mieux vaut changer de nom par un plus explicite comme WINDOWS, si ce nom apparaît bien, alors le formatage est correct. Regarde ma première copie écran, de plus tu ferais bien de recommencer en lisant ceci... https://mega.nz/#!0dBxAYDY!IOMT17uIEPk_jby0DOOdb1JisHqOuZRrUYpA7WsKmPQ ...c'est l'installation au format .pdf que je mentionne dans une réponse.


Alz a dit:


> utiliser la commande pour le nom de mon USB (qui est /dev/*disk2*)


Là, il faut être sûr de ton coup. Je mentionne disk2 dans mon exemple, mais es-tu sûr que chez toi c'est la même chose ? D'ailleurs, par curiosité, lance le Terminal, fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée, puis en donnant le résultat entre des balises <> Code.


Alz a dit:


> le message d'erreur apparait


Quel est le message exact d'erreur ? Ne pas oublier que durant *toutes* les étapes, il faut impérativement éjecter du Bureau le disque dur externe.


----------



## Alz (4 Mars 2020)

Locke,

Le dossier USB FAT32 (MS-DOS), renommé selon ton conseil, après le diskutil list :

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WINDOWS                 15.5 GB    disk2s1
```

Je relis ton pdf, mais rien y change... 
Effectivement j'ai éjecter mon USB. Le message d'erreur suivant apparait : 

```
MacBook-Air-de-XXX:~ XXX$ sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename bootcamp.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/disk2
Password:
VBoxManage: error: Cannot open the raw disk '/dev/disk2': VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND
VBoxManage: error: The raw disk vmdk file was not created
```

Tu notera que le terminal me demande mon mot de passe administrateur après avoir tapé la commande et ENTRER.


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pu installer les drivers BootCamp car je n'arrive même pas sur le bureau windows 10.


C'est bien, mais ta description ne correspond pas avec ceci...


GlisseMan a dit:


> 1) Dans l’installation de Windows 10, après avoir paramétré la confidentialité, le compte Microsoft, etc, il y a une étape où l’installation me demande si je veux obtenir un essai d’office 365 pour le stockage OneDrive etc. A ce moment là je clique sur ignorer et l’écran est noir sans réaction. Quand je redémarre le pc pour reprendre la fin d’installation, l’écran est directement noir. Si je recommence dès le début, l’écran devient noir encore à la même étape.


...qui sous-entend que l'installation de Windows est bien arrivée à terme !

Pour les drivers qui ne peuvent pas être récupérés via Assistant Boot Camp, relis depuis le début, car je mentionne en cas de problème qu'il faut utiliser le logiciel Brigadier qui téléchargera les pilotes/drivers du Mac qu'il reconnaîtra et créera un dossier contenant tous les pilotes/drivers ainsi que le fichier Setup.exe pour l'exécution.


GlisseMan a dit:


> -Préparation de l'installation: copie des fichiers w10 sur le dd externe avec virtualBox et où l'on ferme la VM pour terminer l'installation de w10 via la boot de l'ordi.


Non, on ne copie rien du tout, le logiciel VirtualBox créera un fichier ayant pour extension *.vmdk* comme dans cette copie écran...





...si ce fichier n'est pas présent, ce n'est même pas la peine de continuer, il faut tout recommencer.


GlisseMan a dit:


> -Fin de l'installation: Moment où l'on boot avec la touche "Alt/Option" pour terminer l'installation depuis le disque dur externe.


Négatif, si l'installation de Windows va jusqu'au bout, on ne touche à rien du tout, à aucune touche, car Windows démarrera automatiquement. De plus, lorsqu'une installation est réussie, un Mac démarrera toujours sous Windows. Là, deux possibilités, sous Windows allez dans le Panneau de configuration, sélectionner Boot Camp et déclarer Macintosh HD comme disque de démarrage et/ou dans la barre des tâches, un clic sur l'icône en forme de V et sélectionner Boot Camp qui affichera une fenêtre contextuelle avec la possibilité de déclarer Macintosh HD comme disque de démarrage.


GlisseMan a dit:


> Maintenant que je me suis expliqué sur les termes utilisés plus haut, je peux donc dire que j'ai essayé de faire la "Fin de l'installation" via la VM pour voir si ca arrivait au bout. Mais que nenni. Même chose pour l'avoir essayé depuis un pc fixe.


Désolé pour toi, mais on ne fait pas la fin de l'installation avec VirtualBox. Je ne sais pas ce que vous faites, mais au tout début de l'installation lorsque VirtualBox est en train de faire l'installation, est-ce que tu sélectionnes bien cette option...




... ? Si oui, ce n'est qu'après que l'on voit un écran noir avec un message explicite qui demande de faire un appui sur une touche pour lancer le DVD fictif crée par VirtualBox. Ensuite, la fenêtre d'installation de Windows apparaît et on exécute tranquillement toutes les étapes de l'installation et chose importante : bien arrêter la machine virtuelle avant le redémarrage...




...s'il n'y a aucune anomalie durant l'installation de Windows, on redémarre sans faire un appui sur une touche, car comme mentionné c'est Windows qui est et sera toujours sélectionné lors d'un démarrage. Ce n'est qu'à cette ultime étape que l'on peut commencer à configurer les paramètres de sa future session de Windows.


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2020)

Alz a dit:


> Le dossier USB FAT32 (MS-DOS), renommé selon ton conseil, après le diskutil list :


Le souci, c'est quoi cette taille de 15 Go, une clé USB de 16 Go ? Même pas en rêve, relis bien je mentionne qu'il faut utiliser *un disque dur USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt*, sorti de là ce sera un échec total. De plus, tu vas faire quoi avec une partition de 15 Go ? Par défaut et sans rien faire, même si à la base l'installation de Windows prendra au minimum 8 Go d'espace, sans rien installer, en utilisant seulement les logiciels intégrés, Windows va gonfler inexorablement avec une taille oscillant entre 20/35 Go.


----------



## Alz (4 Mars 2020)

Très bien j'achète un disque dur USB 3.0 cette après-midi.
Je reviens pour exposé si la situation c'est résolue ou non.


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2020)

Alz a dit:


> Très bien j'achète un disque dur USB 3.0 cette après-midi.
> Je reviens pour exposé si la situation c'est résolue ou non.


Ah bon, parce que tu comptais vraiment utiliser une clé USB ? Une clé USB c'est très bien pour stocker/transférer/transporter des données temporaires, mais ce n'est pas fiable dans le temps et son temps d'accès est d'une lenteur épouvantable !


----------



## GlisseMan (4 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais ta description ne correspond pas avec ceci...





Locke a dit:


> ...qui sous-entend que l'installation de Windows est bien arrivée à terme !



Non, justement. La première partie de l'installation sur le dd externe se fait sous VirtualBox (et tout se passe nickel).
Une fois arrivé à cet écran, je coupe la machine virtuelle (comme demandé dans le tutoriel):
Voir la pièce jointe 156745

Après, on redémarre le pc et il démarre automatiquement sous windows. (je n'ai pas essayé de le laisser faire tout seul, comme ce n'était pas précisé dans la vidéo, j'appuyais sur ALT pour sélectionner le disque de démarrage)
A ce moment là, on est sous Windows 10. Un écran apparait et il se produit une "finalisation de l'installation" avec le paramétrage de la confidentialité, le compte microsoft etc (Tout cela se fait dans full screen duquel on ne peut accéder au bureau). Dans les étapes de ce "full screen", il nous demande si l'on veut profiter d'une offre d'essai gratuit pour Office 365 pour laquelle je clique sur "Ignorer" et, au lieu d'aller à l'étape suivante, l'écran devient noir, et plus rien ne répond.



Locke a dit:


> Désolé pour toi, mais on ne fait pas la fin de l'installation avec VirtualBox. Je ne sais pas ce que vous faites, mais au tout début de l'installation lorsque VirtualBox est en train de faire l'installation, est-ce que tu sélectionnes bien cette option...



Je n'ai testé la fin d'installation sur VirtualBox que pour tester si il arrivait au bout de cette dite installation et non pour lancer windows dessus. Et oui, j'ai bien sélectionné cette option la car cela se passe très bien sous VM. C'est la 2 ième partie qui bloque.

Si tu préfères, je ferai une vidéo complète du process que j'effectue afin que tu puisses déceler le problème, s'il y a.


----------



## Alz (4 Mars 2020)

Locke,
Mac me proposait de faire une partition bootcamp a partir d'une cles 16 go donc oui... je comptais faire a partir de ce materiel là... voyant que cest apparement impossible je vais donc acheter le disque dur vu que cest apparement indispensable...


PS : je cherche a faire une partition windows permanente sur mon macbook. Pas a creer un windows sur un disque dure... Es que cest possible?


----------



## GlisseMan (4 Mars 2020)

Alz a dit:


> Locke,
> Mac me proposait de faire une partition bootcamp a partir d'une cles 16 go donc oui... je comptais faire a partir de ce materiel là... voyant que cest apparement impossible je vais donc acheter le disque dur vu que cest apparement indispensable...


La partition de 16Go que BootCamp te propose d'utiliser ce n'est que pour y copier l'iso d'installation Windows et les fichiers de drivers BootCamp.. Il te faut une partition d'au minimum 50 Go pour faire fonctionner +- correctement Windows


----------



## Alz (4 Mars 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> La partition de 16Go que BootCamp te propose d'utiliser ce n'est que pour y copier l'iso d'installation Windows et les fichiers de drivers BootCamp.. Il te faut une partition d'au minimum 50 Go pour faire fonctionner +- correctement Windows


Je viens de compendre.
Effectivement je me suis gourré de sujet. J'exposerais mon problème dans une nouvelle discution ("espace insufisant" pour copier le fichier ISO).

Merci et désolé


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2020)

Donc tout va très bien jusqu'ici...


GlisseMan a dit:


> Dans les étapes de ce "full screen", il nous demande si l'on veut profiter d'une offre d'essai gratuit pour Office 365 pour laquelle je clique sur "Ignorer" et, au lieu d'aller à l'étape suivante, l'écran devient noir, et plus rien ne répond.


...sauf que je viens de faire une 29e installation et jamais, mais jamais, je n'ai vu apparaître cet offre d'essai gratuit d'Office 365. Lorsqu'on redémarre son Mac, il faudra en tout et pour tout bien maintenir la touche alt 2 fois, au premier redémarrage sélectionner la partition EFI Boot, un second redémarrage aura lieu très peu de temps après suite à la fin de la préinstallation.

Ensuite, il y a tout le protocole des réglages de Windows qui commence par la langue, le choix du clavier, etc. Bref, on s'en fiche, par défaut il faut tout refuser y compris la connexion à un compte Microsoft. Comme mentionné, mieux vaut ne pas se connecter à internet, mais il y aura un souci si le Mac ne peut pas se connecter via un câble Ethernet.

Si tel est le cas, il faudra impérativement récupérer les pilotes/drivers en lançant Assistant Boot Camp, mais ne pas continuer l'installation. Je demande toujours une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, car beaucoup de membres ne lisent pas le protocole officiel de chez Apple. Or, depuis 2012 il est possible d'utiliser un fichier .iso, mais pour les pilotes/drivers il peut réclamer une clé USB, est-ce ton cas ? Si oui, une clé de 8 Go est largement suffisant, mais il faudra la formater en FAT32 (MS-DOS).

Depuis 2015, les Mac peuvent utiliser un fichier .iso et une clé USB n'est plus nécessaire, car Assistant Boot Camp stocke dans un espace virtuel le fichier .iso et lesdits pilotes/drivers qu'il télécharge lui-même, ces derniers seront restitués en fin d'installation de Windows, mais jamais avant.

Ce n'est pas un casse-tête, mais je ne suis pas devin des matériels que possède chaque membre. Alors...

que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran est la bienvenue et plus parlante.
ou as-tu téléchargé le fichier .iso de Windows 10
peux-tu télécharger depuis Assistant Boot Camp les pilotes/drivers
peux-tu connecter ton Mac avec un câble Ethernet ?


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2020)

Alz a dit:


> Locke,
> Mac me proposait de faire une partition bootcamp a partir d'une cles 16 go donc oui... je comptais faire a partir de ce materiel là... voyant que cest apparement impossible je vais donc acheter le disque dur vu que cest apparement indispensable...


Surement pas pour faire une installation, mais pour préparer une clé USB de démarrage contenant aussi les pilotes/drivers.


Alz a dit:


> PS : je cherche a faire une partition windows permanente sur mon macbook. Pas a creer un windows sur un disque dure... Es que cest possible?


Encore une fois, je ne suis pas devin des matériels des uns et des autres. Déjà, est-ce que tu respectes le protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...qui réclame maintenant un espace libre de 64 Go en sachant qu'il faut laisser un espace libre de 15/20 Go pour que la version de macOS en cours fonctionne correctement ?


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2020)

Ajout d'une vidéo explicative dans le premier message, que j'ai réalisé entièrement avec ScreenFlow. Le lien original est en dessous, il suffit de copier sous YouTube le code dans sa barre d'url.


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

*Petit complément pour l'utilisation du petit logiciel Brigadier sous Windows...*

Dans le tutoriel, le lien pour Brigadier renvoie bien ici... https://github.com/timsutton/brigadier/releases ...dans lequel il y a 2 possibilités 1) et 2)...






1) est bien un fichier .zip, mais sous macOS il suffit de faire un double-clic dessus pour faire la décompression et on obtient...






2) est le plus simple puisque le fichier n'est pas compressé...




...ensuite il suffit de copier dans une clé USB en FAT32 ou NTFS le fichier brigadier.exe pour le copier de nouveau dans le dossier Téléchargements de Windows. Clic droit sur le fichier Brigadier.exe, on sélectionne Exécuter en tant qu'Administrateur...




...on obtient une fenêtre de commandes comme celle-ci...




...Brigadier cherche le modèle exact du Mac, télécharge les bons pilotes/drivers, créé un dossier BootCamp avec le n° de code des pilotes pour le Mac qu'il a détecté et stocke les pilotes/drivers dedans. Une fois fait, il fermera tout seul la fenêtre de commandes et on obtient bien ceci...




...on va dans le dossier BootCamp...




...un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe et l'Assistant Boot Camp pour Windows s'exécute...




...en fin d'installation, un clic sur Terminer et c'est tout.


----------



## omni (2 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
D'abord merci pour ce tuto complet et pédagogique. Par contre juste une demande de précision : j'essaie votre technique à partir d'un MBP 15" de mi 2009, équipé d'un core 2 Duo de 2,53 GHz. Cette machine tournez actuellement sous MAC OS 10.11.6 (El Capitan) mais quand je tape la deuxième commande de votre tuto dans le terminal =>
mpb15:~ papa2$ sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename bootcamp.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/disk1



WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss

or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your

typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.



To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.



Password:

/usr/local/bin/VBoxManage: line 2: /Applications/VirtualBox.app/Contents/MacOS/VBoxManage: No such file or directory

/usr/local/bin/VBoxManage: line 2: exec: /Applications/VirtualBox.app/Contents/MacOS/VBoxManage: cannot execute: No such file or directory

Je suppose donc que ma machine est trop ancienne pour appliquer votre méthode ?

Pour être sur mon disk externe (que j'ai éjecté avant de taper cette commande) s'appelle bien Disk1

mpb15:~ papa2$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS SSD 512                 499.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *240.1 GB   disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS SEM                     239.7 GB   disk1s2


Merci de vos éclairages.

Je me répond à moi même mais je laisse exprès ma bêtise => je n'avais pas compris (alors que c'est écrit) que l'un des Pré-requis est d'avoir *au préalable téléchargé et installé VirtualBox* sur sa machine… 
Désolé du dérangement.


----------



## yughyi (3 Avril 2020)

Bonjour @Locke, 

J'ai bien réussi à faire l'installation windows10 (avec ton tuto), sauf que je n'avais aucun driver. 
Brigadier ne fonctionne pas parce qu'il va chercher les drivers sur internet et je ne suis pas connecté. 
J'ai téléchargé les drivers Mac depuis l'assistant bootcamp, je les ai installés ensuite, j'ai vu des changement : clavier rétro-éclairé, j'ai pu ajouter le clavier Mac dans mes paramètres ... mais toujours impossible de se connecter à un réseau wifi. 
Je n'ai pas de port ethernet donc pas possible de me connecter à ma box. 
J'ai vérifié mes périphériques depuis le gestionnaire et pas d'anomalies. J'ai fait une "résolution de problèmes" dans la section connexion wifi et il ne me signale aucune anomalie + lorsque je démarre et que j'ai à choisir le système sur lequel booter j'arrive à me connecter au wifi.

Je suis un peu à cours de solution, est ce que tu as une idée de ce que je pourrai faire ? 
Sans internet, c'est plutôt inutile ... 
Merci d'avance


----------



## yughyi (7 Avril 2020)

@Locke une idée ?


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2020)

yughyi a dit:


> @Locke une idée ?


Sous Windows, dans la barre des tâches, tu as bien une icône du Wi-Fi ?


----------



## yughyi (7 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Sous Windows, dans la barre des tâches, tu as bien une icône du Wi-Fi ?



Oui


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2020)

yughyi a dit:


> Oui


Donc, tu dois voir tous les réseaux environnants et le tien _(ta box)_ ?


----------



## yughyi (8 Avril 2020)

Voilà ce que j'ai @Locke, impossible de consulter les réseaux wifi pourtant, aucune erreur signalée par windows


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2020)

yughyi a dit:


> Voilà ce que j'ai @Locke, impossible de consulter les réseaux wifi pourtant, aucune erreur signalée par windows


Les pilotes pour la carte réseau de ton Mac ne sont pas installés, car tu devrais voir dans la barre des tâches ta box, la mienne est A2A0...




...de plus dans Paramètres/Réseau et internet, tu devrais voir l'option Wi-Fi...




...et dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques cela...




...en l'état actuel des choses, je ne vois pas d'autres solutions que de relancer le fichier Setup.exe du dossier des pilotes/drivers que t'as fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp ou que tu as téléchargé à part. Il faut impérativement que ta carte réseau apparaisse, sinon tu resteras à la rue. Et je ne sais plus si tu peux te connecter avec un câble Ethernet qui te permettrait de retélécharger les pilotes et/ou de télécharger le petit logiciel Brigadier ?


----------



## yughyi (8 Avril 2020)

@Locke j'ai téléchargé de nouveau les drivers avec l'assistant bootcamp, j'ai refait l'installation et c'est bon ! 
j'ai bien pu me connecter à ma box, je ne sais pas ce qui c'est passé la première fois ... 
En tout cas merci pour l'aide, c'était sympa de ne pas galérer tout seul ...


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2020)

En voilà une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Clemseche (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour Locke,
Tout d'abord merci grandement pour le auto très complet, après quelques efforts j'ai pu installer Windows10 qui démarre sans soucis !
Par contre je n'ai pas l'icône wifi qui apparait quand je lance Windows10 et j'ai beau changer les configurations dans VirtualBox rien n'y fait. Je ne vois aucun réseau WiFi. A la différence de *yughyi *je n'ai pas utiliser assistant boot camp mais bien Virtual Box comme tu le proposes.
Aurais-tu une idée de l'origine du problème ?


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

Clemseche a dit:


> Par contre je n'ai pas l'icône wifi qui apparait quand je lance Windows10 et j'ai beau changer les configurations dans VirtualBox rien n'y fait.





Clemseche a dit:


> A la différence de *@yughyi *je n'ai pas utiliser assistant boot camp mais bien Virtual Box comme tu le proposes.


Pour moi aucun rapport avec une version de Windows dans un disque dur dédié, ce qui est bien proposé ici dans ce message, et ton problème avec VirtualBox qui est une machine virtuelle qui occupe un espace physique dans ton disque dur interne.


----------



## Clemseche (9 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi aucun rapport avec une version de Windows dans un disque dur dédié, ce qui est bien proposé ici dans ce message, et ton problème avec VirtualBox qui est une machine virtuelle qui occupe un espace physique dans ton disque dur interne.



@Locke 
Je me suis mal exprimé je te prie de m'excuser je ne sui pas doué 
Tu as raison le problème ne vient pas de la version de Windows.
Simplement après avoir suivi tout ton tuto tout fonctionne à merveille sauf je n'ai pas l'onglet wifi (comme yughyi).
D'où penses-tu que l'erreur puisse venir ? As-tu besoin d'une autre info pour pouvoir m'aider ?
Merci d'avance pour ton retour


----------



## yughyi (9 Avril 2020)

Clemseche a dit:


> @Locke
> Je me suis mal exprimé je te prie de m'excuser je ne sui pas doué
> Tu as raison le problème ne vient pas de la version de Windows.
> Simplement après avoir suivi tout ton tuto tout fonctionne à merveille sauf je n'ai pas l'onglet wifi (comme yughyi).
> ...



Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par "je n'ai pas l'onglet wifi" ?
Moi aussi j'ai suivi le tuto à la lettre, sauf que les drivers n'étaient pas installés, donc je n'avais pas (entre autres) la possibilité de me connecter à un réseau wifi.
Du coup, j'ai été sur ma session mac, j'ai extrait les drivers avec l'assistant bootcamp (tu lances Boot Camp Assistant, dans la barre de navigation tu choisis, action -> télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge windows). Ca va mettre un peu de temps, perso j'avais quasiment 3Go à télécharger.
Tu les mets sur une clé usb une fois téléchargé.
Ensuite, tu redémarres sur ton windows, tu branches ta clé usb, tu copies le dossier téléchargé plus tôt et tu lances le setup.exe, ça va aussi prendre un peu de temps, ton ordi devrait redémarrer une ou deux fois et en principe c'est réglé


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

Clemseche a dit:


> Tu as raison le problème ne vient pas de la version de Windows.


Je me disais aussi.


Clemseche a dit:


> Simplement après avoir suivi tout ton tuto tout fonctionne à merveille sauf je n'ai pas l'onglet wifi (comme yughyi).
> D'où penses-tu que l'erreur puisse venir ? As-tu besoin d'une autre info pour pouvoir m'aider ?


C'est un problème de pilotes/drivers mal installés, recommence leur installation ou tu suis ce qui est mentionné en réponse #74.


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (11 Avril 2020)

Rebonjour Locke, 

cela fait donc bien deux jours que je m'arrange pour vider mes DD et en garder un prêt pour l'installation. Cependant une fois tout ceci terminé je me confronte à un problème : Le disque ou je désires effectuer l'installation Windows n'est pas un disque mais une partition de ce disque ( DD en 3 Partie : 1 Docs en tout genre, alias ... / 2 Win10 / 3 Disque d'installation OS X en cas de pépin ). ma question est donc la suivante ; Pour cette installation puis-je utiliser la partition 2 ( Win10 ) de mon disque où bien cette installation ne peut se faire sur un disque complet seulement ? Car je ne peux transférer mes données situé sur la Partition ailleurs et cela m'embêterai d'utiliser 1To seulement pour du Windows.


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> Le disque ou je désires effectuer l'installation Windows n'est pas un disque mais une partition de ce disque ( DD en 3 Partie : 1 Docs en tout genre, alias ... / 2 Win10 / 3 Disque d'installation OS X en cas de pépin )


Déjà à la base, je déconseille de mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier, car généralement en cas de problème on peut perdre l'intégralité du contenu de toutes les partitions !

C'est bien de mentionner que tu as 3 partitions, oui mais est-ce que ce disque dur est dans la Table de partition GUID ? Pour le savoir rapidement, tu lances Utilitaire de disque et...






1) tu sélectionnes la racine du disque dur et non pas les partitions ou conteneurs en dessous
2) qu'est-il affiché ?


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (11 Avril 2020)

Oui c'est bien le cas


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

Ton disque dur est bien dans la bonne Table de Partition GUID, mais sa structure 1, 2 et 3 est bizarre...




...à quoi correspond le 1 qui porte le nom de Disk 1 ?


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (11 Avril 2020)

Comme expliqué plus haut le 1 c'est pour les différents Doc et Alias Jeux ou grosse application ...

Le deux c'est Windows10 dédié et le 3 OS X en cas de pépin.


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> Comme expliqué plus haut le 1 c'est pour les différents Doc et Alias Jeux ou grosse application ...
> 
> Le deux c'est Windows10 dédié et le 3 OS X en cas de pépin.


Me concernant avec un disque dur contenant des données importantes, je ne me risquerais pas à tenter le diable. Mieux vaut faire l'effort d'acheter un petit disque dur de 256 Go avec un petit boîtier de 15 €, là au moins aucun risque de perdre ses données. Perso, j'ai bien fais une installation dans un SSD de 256 Go partitionné en 2, soit 128 Go par partition et pas de problème. Mais je ne pourrais pas te certifier que tout se passera bien avec un disque dur et 3 partitions.


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (11 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Me concernant avec un disque dur contenant des données importantes, je ne me risquerais pas à tenter le diable. Mieux vaut faire l'effort d'acheter un petit disque dur de 256 Go avec un petit boîtier de 15 €, là au moins aucun risque de perdre ses données. Perso, j'ai bien fais une installation dans un SSD de 256 Go partitionné en 2, soit 128 Go par partition et pas de problème. Mais je ne pourrais pas te certifier que tout se passera bien avec un disque dur et 3 partitions.


D'accord pour l'avertissement les Docs peuvent être transféré plutôt facilement pas de soucis la dessus.

Mais comment fais-tu pour sélectionner le disk dans ce cas ? J'avais tenté disk3s5 ( par exemple ) mais aucun résultat d'après le Terminal

Edit : dans ta méthode pas besoin de clefs USB si je comprends bien ? Les autres méthodes sur internet proposent d'utiliser une clef (alors j'ai encore un peu de mal à comprendre pourquoi je suis un néophyte ) pour "accueillir" le BootCamp lors de la première installation. Il est très probable que je me fourvoies haha

Edit 2 : je suppose que si je veux supprimer ma 3 ème partition ( celle de OS X ) pour prendre moins de risques je suis obligé de formater tout le disque ?


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> Mais comment fais-tu pour sélectionner le disk dans ce cas ? J'avais tenté disk3s5 ( par exemple ) mais aucun résultat d'après le Termina


Le tutoriel est assez clair, lances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Pour le résultat du Terminal, dans ta réponse tu fais un clic sur cette icône... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...juste à droite du smiley, tu sélectionneras les balises </> Bloc de code et tu colles le résultat dedans en validant sur Continuer.


LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> Edit : dans ta méthode pas besoin de clefs USB si je comprends bien ? Les autres méthodes sur internet proposent d'utiliser une clef (alors j'ai encore un peu de mal à comprendre pourquoi je suis un néophyte ) pour "accueillir" le BootCamp lors de la première installation. Il est très probable que je me fourvoies haha


Si tu relis très attentivement le titre, on n'utilise en aucun cas Assistant Boot Camp.


LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> Edit 2 : je suppose que si je veux supprimer ma 3 ème partition ( celle de OS X ) pour prendre moins de risques je suis obligé de formater tout le disque ?


Pour le moment ne fais rien tant que tu n'auras pas donné le résultat du Terminal.


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (11 Avril 2020)

Haha oui monsieur ou madame, 

Je suis en train de basculer mes données du disque partition sur un autre disque comme ca si il ya un soucis et bien y aura plus vraiment de soucis ça va me prendre un peu de temps ceci dit ... 

Pour la commande le disk s'appelle disk2s3



```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque 1                499.9 GB   disk2s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS10               497.0 GB   disk2s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.7 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> Microsoft Basic Data WINDOWS10 497.0 GB disk2s3


C'est bien disk2s3 donc, dans la ligne de commande que je mentionne dans le tutoriel, il faut corriger la fin pour avoir exactement ceci...

```
sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename bootcamp.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/disk2s3
```
...attention à ne pas brûler les étapes et n'en oubliant pas. Prendre le temps de regarder plusieurs fois la vidéo.


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (11 Avril 2020)

Ok Super j'essaierai ça une fois les données mises à l'abri merci en tout cas  je reviens ici si j'ai un soucis ! 



Locke a dit:


> C'est bien disk2s3 donc, dans la ligne de commande que je mentionne dans le tutoriel, il faut corriger la fin pour avoir exactement ceci...
> 
> ```
> sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename bootcamp.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/disk2s3
> ```


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (11 Avril 2020)

Et Bien re ...

J'ai une question avant l'install et c'est concernant les ressources allouées à Windows. 

De ce que je comprends nous choisissons combien de RAM et stockage à allouer. Dans mon cas c'est pour un jeux exclu microsoft et j'aimerai bien lui allouer le max il y a donc une contre-indication si je lui mets mes 8 Go ?


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> De ce que je comprends nous choisissons combien de RAM et stockage à allouer. Dans mon cas c'est pour un jeux exclu microsoft et j'aimerai bien lui allouer le max il y a donc une contre-indication si je lui mets mes 8 Go ?


Je crois que tu n'as pas compris, pas assez lu et/ou assimilé le tutoriel, car l'utilisation de VirtualBox ne sert que pour leurrer non pas Assistant Boot Camp dont on ne sert pas, mais pour bien leurrer le Boot EFI qui doit gérer au démarrage le boot pour macOS et le boot pour Windows. Donc, pour VirtualBox on utilise uniquement que les paramètres mentionnés dans la vidéo et c'est tout. Une fois l'installation de Windows terminée on peut désinstaller VirtualBox qui ne servira plus.


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (11 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je crois que tu n'as pas compris, pas assez lu et/ou assimilé le tutoriel, car l'utilisation de VirtualBox ne sert que pour leurrer non pas Assistant Boot Camp dont on ne sert pas, mais pour bien leurrer le Boot EFI qui doit gérer au démarrage le boot pour macOS et le boot pour Windows. Donc, pour VirtualBox on utilise uniquement que les paramètres mentionnés dans la vidéo et c'est tout. Une fois l'installation de Windows terminée on peut désinstaller VirtualBox qui ne servira plus.



Alors pour être tout à fait honnête y a pas mal de termes utilisés avec lesquels je ne suis pas du tout à l'aise haha et ça te prendrai trop de temps de m'expliquer ou de m'éclairer entièrement je penses ( même si google est mon amis bien sûr j'ai trop de lacunes ).

Blague à part désolé hein c'est la 3ème fois que je regarde la vidéo je sais ce qu'il "faut" faire ( du moins j'imagine ) mais ne comprends pas forcément tout ( quel est le but de chaque opération )   Mais je me soigne et ton aide aide donc merci


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (12 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je crois que tu n'as pas compris, pas assez lu et/ou assimilé le tutoriel, car l'utilisation de VirtualBox ne sert que pour leurrer non pas Assistant Boot Camp dont on ne sert pas, mais pour bien leurrer le Boot EFI qui doit gérer au démarrage le boot pour macOS et le boot pour Windows. Donc, pour VirtualBox on utilise uniquement que les paramètres mentionnés dans la vidéo et c'est tout. Une fois l'installation de Windows terminée on peut désinstaller VirtualBox qui ne servira plus.


Bonjour Locke ça va depuis hier ? haha

Bon j'ai réussis à arriver à l'étape ou l'on doit lancer la Machine Virtuelle et ce message apparaît :




Si je comprends bien le fichier bootcamp.vmdk s'est mal installé, n'est pas supporté ou n'a pas pu s'ouvrir ? Je colle en dessous les réglages de la Machine Virtuelle :




Pourtant tout me semble correspondre aurais-je loupé quelque chose ?


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2020)

LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> Bon j'ai réussis à arriver à l'étape ou l'on doit lancer la Machine Virtuelle et ce message apparaît :


Ben non, tu es bon pour tout recommencer en commençant par supprimer le fichier bootcamp.vmdk. Au risque de me répéter, toutes les indications sont dans la vidéo, tout y est inscrit sous forme d'apparition de texte. Si tu ne suis pas à la lettre et dans l'ordre les indications que je mentionne, tu n'y arriveras jamais. De plus je ne pourrais pas te venir en aide, car à distance et sans savoir ce que tu fais comme erreur, car il y en a forcément, aucun dépannage ne sera possible.

A quel moment apparaît ta 1ère copie écran ? Pourquoi est-il mentionné un problème d'ouverture de session ? Dans VitrtualBox on ne doit jamais toucher à quoi que ce soit, on suit la vidéo et c'est tout. Pourquoi dans ta 2ème copie écran tu as changé les 48 Mo de mémoire vidéo par 128 Mo ? Tu peux m'expliquer pourquoi tu ne suis pas à la lettre le tutoriel ? Là je viens de tester ma 39ème installation avec zéro problème !


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (12 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu peux m'expliquer pourquoi tu ne suis pas à la lettre le tutoriel ? Là je viens de tester ma 39ème installation avec zéro problème !



Ce changement de Mo n'a rien de volontaire crois moi j'ai avancé avec ta vidéo, le pdf et un post-it  Je te rejoins tout à fait je n'ai aucun intérêt à changer quoique ce soit je veux juste que cela fonctionne et arrêter de venir ici.

Ce message apparaît à l'étape ou je dois démarrer la machine virtuelle j'ai pensé à une histoire de restrictions comme présenté sous la vidéo et même en octroyant les droits à Terminal rien n'y fait.

J'ai bien le fichier .vmdk qui apparaît ( en faisant Ls ou en cherchant dans User ). Cependant nous l'avons vu ensemble hier mais mon disque ou doit se se situer mon OS est sur un disque issu d'une partition déjà existante qui est en MS-DOS ( FAT32) et il ne veut pas passer en FAT cela a-t-il un incidence ?


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (12 Avril 2020)

Edit : Dans ta vidéo tu es aussi en 128Mo

Après deux nouveaux essaie j'en arrive au même point au moment de cliquer sur démarrer sur la machine virtuelle j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur. Je note cependant qu'une ligne de réponse à : 

```
sudo /Applications/VirtualBox.app/Contents/MacOS/VirtualBox
```


apparaît ( après avoir cliqué sur démarrer dans VirtualBox ) et la voici :

```
objc[2893]: Class FIFinderSyncExtensionHost is implemented in both /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FinderKit.framework/Versions/A/FinderKit (0x7fff909bbc90) and /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FileProvider.framework/OverrideBundles/FinderSyncCollaborationFileProviderOverride.bundle/Contents/MacOS/FinderSyncCollaborationFileProviderOverride (0x118867cd8). One of the two will be used. Which one is undefined.

[CODE]sudo /Applications/VirtualBox.app/Contents/MacOS/VirtualBox
```


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2020)

LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> J'ai bien le fichier .vmdk qui apparaît ( en faisant Ls ou en cherchant dans User ). Cependant nous l'avons vu ensemble hier mais mon disque ou doit se se situer mon OS est sur un disque issu d'une partition déjà existante qui est en MS-DOS ( FAT32) et il ne veut pas passer en FAT cela a-t-il un incidence ?


Oui, j'avais un énorme doute avec ton disque dur partitionné, donc si ta partition n'est pas en Table de partition GUID en MS-DOS (FAT) ce n'est même pas la peine de continuer.


LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> sudo /Applications/VirtualBox.app/Contents/MacOS/VirtualBox


Cette commande sert à lancer VirtualBox depuis le Terminal, car il ne faut pas le lancer manuellement. La raison est qu'il y a un message invitant à ouvrir les Préférences Système pour que VirtualBox possède tous les droits dans la totalité du disque dur.

Je teste quelque chose et je reviendrais dans pas trop longtemps.


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (12 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, j'avais un énorme doute avec ton disque dur partitionné, donc si ta partition n'est pas en Table de partition GUID en MS-DOS (FAT) ce n'est même pas la peine de continuer.
> 
> Cette commande sert à lancer VirtualBox depuis le Terminal, car il ne faut pas le lancer manuellement. La raison est qu'il y a un message invitant à ouvrir les Préférences Système pour que VirtualBox possède tous les droits dans la totalité du disque dur.
> 
> Je teste quelque chose et je reviendrais dans pas trop longtemps.



Très bien, de mon côté je vais essayer avec la version 6.1.4 de VirtualBox j'ai pu lire sur les forums de VirtualBox que cela avait aidé certains utilisateurs de Windows.

Peux-tu me confirmer que mon problème vient du fait que VirtualBox n'arrive pas à trouver le fichier .vmdk ?

Merci à toi Locke 

Edit : Même message avec la dernière version de VirtualBox si jamais cela peux t'aider


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2020)

@LoutreKashmirik
Alors j'ai partionné en 3 un SSD et le constat est sans appel, il n'est pas possible d'utiliser une partition en MS-DOS (FAT) dans un disque dur partitionné, le résultat est le même...




...et ce n'est pas la peine d'utiliser une autre version de VirtualBox.


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (12 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @LoutreKashmirik
> Le constat est sans appel, il n'est pas possible d'utiliser une partition en MS-DOS (FAT) dans un disque dur partitionné, le résultat est le même...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 166415




Haaaaa et bien merci de cette info je commençais à devenir fou et bien je suis bon pour effacer tout mon disque  Ducoup j'ai une petite question pour toi et une remarque : 

J'ai l'impression que ton lien au début du topic vers Windows est mort.

est-il possible, une fois l'installation windows faite, de partitionner le disque qui accueille Windows sur Mac Os X afin d'en faire un disque dédié Save Time Machine ? 

Et après je t'embêtes plus  ( du moins j'espère )


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2020)

LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que ton lien au début du topic vers Windows est mort.


Je viens de vérifier et tous les liens sont actifs, zéro souci.


LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> est-il possible, une fois l'installation windows faite, de partitionner le disque qui accueille Windows sur Mac Os X afin d'en faire un disque dédié Save Time Machine ?


Non, comme on a leurré Assistant Boot Camp et macOS, ce ne sera pas possible, car lors de l'installation de Windows, il y aura obligatoirement un formatage en NTFS. Tu ferais bien mieux d'acheter un petit SSD de 256 Go et réserver ton 1 To pour tes données personnelles, je me répète on ne mélange pas les serviettes et les torchons au risque de tout perdre !


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (13 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je viens de vérifier et tous les liens sont actifs, zéro souci.
> 
> Non, comme on a leurré Assistant Boot Camp et macOS, ce ne sera pas possible, car lors de l'installation de Windows, il y aura obligatoirement un formatage en NTFS. Tu ferais bien mieux d'acheter un petit SSD de 256 Go et réserver ton 1 To pour tes données personnelles, je me répète on ne mélange pas les serviettes et les torchons au risque de tout perdre !



C'est bon pour moi tout fonctionne nickel merci Locke


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2020)

LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> C'est bon pour moi tout fonctionne nickel merci Locke


Avec une seule partition ?


----------



## LoutreKashmirik (13 Avril 2020)

Oui c'est ça je suis passé par bootcamp pour les drivers et tout est ok


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2020)

LoutreKashmirik a dit:


> Oui c'est ça je suis passé par bootcamp pour les drivers et tout est ok


Bien, alors ça servira à d'autres membres qui tenteront l'aventure, ils sauront ainsi qu'un disque dur externe ne doit pas non plus partitionner.


----------



## Therom4 (14 Avril 2020)

Hello, deja merci pour ce tutoriel !

J'ai suivis le tuto à la lettre, je me retrouver avec un soucis, quand l'étape virtualbox et que je redémarre mon mac avec alt et que je sélectionne le disque qui contient windows j'arrive sur le Recovery Boot.

J'ai un MacBook Pro 16" sous Catalina, l'installation est faite sur un Samsung T5 de 500Go en une seule partition.
J'ai désinstallé mon précédant bootcamp via l'Assistant Bootcamp, j'ai bien changé la vue dans Disk Utility pour afficher tout les devices et pas seulement les volumes.

Est ce possible que certain mac soit doté de sécurité en plus (puce T2 etc) ?
J'ai désactiver le SIP au cas où mais rien n'y fait.

Tuto suivis à la lettre je précise !

Merci à toi !


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2020)

Therom4 a dit:


> J'ai suivis le tuto à la lettre, je me retrouver avec un soucis, quand l'étape virtualbox et que je redémarre mon mac avec alt et que je sélectionne le disque qui contient windows j'arrive sur le Recovery Boot.


Par défaut le nom exact est EFI Boot.


Therom4 a dit:


> J'ai désactiver le SIP au cas où mais rien n'y fait.


Le SIP n'aura aucun effet.


Therom4 a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook Pro 16" sous Catalina, est ce possible que certain mac soit doté de sécurité en plus (puce T2 etc) ?


N'ayant pas de Mac avec une puce T2, je ne peux pas l'affirmer, mais je pense assurément que ton problème est bien là. Alors désactive cette protection... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208330 ...coche ces 2 options et redémarre...





...normalement tu devrais pouvoir démarrer sur le disque dur externe.


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2020)

Ah oui, modèles de Mac possédant la puce T2... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208862 ...donc le tien.


----------



## Therom4 (14 Avril 2020)

OK tu cognes ! Je n'avais pas connaissance de ce menu la ! Je test de suite et je vous tiens au courant pour tout le gens qui ont des mac recents !


----------



## Morgan 1er (2 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
je suis tombé sur ce sujet et je me posais une question : y a-t-il un intérêt, en terme de performances, à installer Win10 sur un clé usb pour lancer dessus des jeux via Steam plutôt que de passer directement par Steam sous mac? Je sais que nos macs manquent de talent pour les jeux et que windows fait mieux, mais est-ce que passer par une configuration pareille, avec une clé usb externe, serait satisfaisante à votre avis? 
Merci.


----------



## Locke (2 Mai 2020)

Morgan 1er a dit:


> je suis tombé sur ce sujet et je me posais une question : y a-t-il un intérêt, en terme de performances, à installer Win10 sur un clé usb pour lancer dessus des jeux via Steam plutôt que de passer directement par Steam sous mac? Je sais que nos macs manquent de talent pour les jeux et que windows fait mieux, mais est-ce que passer par une configuration pareille, avec une clé usb externe, serait satisfaisante à votre avis?


Je crois que tu devrais lire, lire et relire depuis le début. Il n'est pas question d'utiliser une clé USB, mais d'*un disque dur Thunderbolt ou USB 3.0* qui exploitera la pleine puissance d'un Mac.


----------



## Morgan 1er (2 Mai 2020)

Et bien comme tu le dis, le disque externe peut être en USB 3, comme un clé USB. D'où mon questionnement.


----------



## Locke (2 Mai 2020)

Morgan 1er a dit:


> Et bien comme tu le dis, le disque externe peut être en USB 3, comme un clé USB. D'où mon questionnement.


Si tu veux tenter l'aventure, amuse toi, mais alors avec une très grosse clé USB. Je ne sais pas si tu réalises, je conseille aussi d'utiliser un SSD. Tu crois qu'avec une vulgaire clé USB que le taux de transfert des données en lectures/écritures seront équivalentes avec la même rapidité !


----------



## DENIS16 (6 Mai 2020)

coucou ! me revoila, après avoir reçu le matos je me lance dans ton expérience !

tout ce passe bien jusqu’à cette étape ( à noté que j'ai eu un message d'erreur en fin d'instal de virtual box mais celui ci fonctionne).
avant d'arriver à ce blocage j'ai suivi à la lettre la vidéo  




dans l'attente de tes conseil, bonne journée !


----------



## DENIS16 (6 Mai 2020)

trouvé ! : https://medium.com/@Aenon/mac-virtualbox-kernel-driver-error-df39e7e10cd8

je continue !

bon est bien tout c'est passé comme sur des roulette  chapeau le tuto 

maintenant je suis sur windows, par contre brigadier ne marche pas en mode administrateur, j'ai télécharger une partie des drivers avec toutmesdriver.com mais je n'ai pas pas le clavier apple dans mes paramètre langue
voila ce que me dit brigadier quand je le lance...




je fais les mise à jours windows en attendant 

bon et bien il faut simplement attendre un moment avant que cela ce lance


----------



## DENIS16 (6 Mai 2020)

bon et bien voila mon retour après avoir fini l’installation.

démarrage très rapide tout fonctionne bien, au début je n'avais pas de son, micro et le mauvais clavier, mais après l'utilisation de brigadier tout fonctionne, j'ai bien mis a jours windows, j'ai fait les mise à jours avec apple software updater, j'ai changé le clavier comme indiqué et celui ci fonctionne bien ( luminosité, son, @ ,etc..)
un coup de nettoyage après tout ce bazar et roule ma poule !
j'ai instaler le logiciel d'optimisation de ma carte graphique, maintenant plus qu'a tester tout ça !!!

encore mille merci ce tuto est vraiment bien fait et cette méthode est simple et efficace !


----------



## Locke (6 Mai 2020)

Comme quoi il faut persévérer et être patient. Ta copie écran avec Brigadier indique qu'à ce moment là tu n'avais pas de connexion internet.


----------



## DENIS16 (7 Mai 2020)

oui ma première tentative le driver de carte wifi été inexistant j'ai du connecter en filaire, maintenant ça marche au top, wifi compris


----------



## GlisseMan (13 Mai 2020)

Rebonjour @Locke et tous les autres  ! 
Après plusieurs essais, je me suis rendu compte, aussi, que l'installation sur une partition de disque en FAT32 ne fonctionnait pas.. On pouvait aller plus loin que les problèmes mentionnés plus haut 


> @LoutreKashmirik
> Alors j'ai partionné en 3 un SSD et le constat est sans appel, il n'est pas possible d'utiliser une partition en MS-DOS (FAT) dans un disque dur partitionné, le résultat est le même...
> 
> 
> ...


Ce problème de lancement de la VM peut être résolu en cochant la case "Utiliser le cache E/S de l'hôte" dans les paramètres stockage de la VM.
Cependant, une fois arrivé à l'installation de Windows dans la VM, on ne peut formater le disque en NTFS et l'installation de Windows se fait donc sur une partition de disque en FAT32 !! (D'où les problèmes que j'ai eu lors de mes installations..) 

J'ai donc récupéré un disque SSD PCIe dans un de mes vieux MacBook Air 2012( j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro 2018 (une superbe affaire d'ailleurs! ) récemment et donc j'ai repris ce SSD, acheté un boitier SSD compatible (certes plutôt moisi, ne nous mentons pas; je vais opter pour un PCIe 4 Thunderbolt 3 dans le courant de l'année) et j'ai lancé l'installation sur le disque entier.. 

Tout se passe bien, mis à part la lenteur de l'installation (à cause du boitier bien évidemment).
Une fois arrivé sous Windows, j'essaie donc, depuis une clé USB d'installer les Driver BootCamp téléchargés au préalable via l'assistant. 

Seul souci, le setup.exe ne veut pas se lancer. 
Brigadier ne peut pas m'aider non plus car n'ayant pas de connexion Wifi et pas de hub ethernet (je n'ai qu'un hub multifonctions HDMI USB A USBC et carte mémoires)

J'ai donc fouillé dans les driver de BootCamp, mais rien n'y fait, je ne peux rien installer, mis à part les driver Intel et AppleSoftwareUpdate... Ce qui ne m'aide pas beaucoup car je n'ai toujours pas internet.. 

J'ai essayé de brancher mon iPhone en partage de connexion USB mais il ne le reconnait pas en tant que réseau.. 

Je suis un peu perdu du coup.. 

Ma seule chance étant, apparemment de pouvoir trouver un hub ethernet et brancher l'ordi en filaire.. 
Ou alors peut-être trouver des drivers installables manuellement pour chaque périphérique.. 
Pensez-vous qu'une recherche de pilotes via le gestionnaire de périphériques en allant dans le dossier BootCamp suffirait? 
Je n'ai pas pris la peine de tester, la lenteur du boitier SSD est vraiment abominable (40Mo/s) et j'ai déjà abandonné sur ce support. Je tenterai, par après, sur un boitier SSD plus performant. Mais je me renseigne déjà quant aux soucis que je rencontre.. 
Merci beaucoup, encore, pour ce Tuto !


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> Seul souci, le setup.exe ne veut pas se lancer.


Quel est le souci ? Par défaut, il faut copier dans la partition Windows et dans le dossier Téléchargements les pilotes/drivers que tu as récupérés, puis faire un clic droit sur le fichier Setup.exe en sélectionnant Exécuter en tant qu'Administrateur.


GlisseMan a dit:


> Brigadier ne peut pas m'aider non plus car n'ayant pas de connexion Wifi et pas de hub ethernet (je n'ai qu'un hub multifonctions HDMI USB A USBC et carte mémoires)


Comme mentionné, le logiciel Brigadier ne fonctionne que s'il y a une connexion internet. Faire ce type de tentative...


GlisseMan a dit:


> J'ai essayé de brancher mon iPhone en partage de connexion USB mais il ne le reconnait pas en tant que réseau..


...ne servira à rien puisqu'aucun pilote n'est installé.

Au fait les pilotes/drivers sont bien ceux de ta version de macOS en cours ? Parce que par défaut, avec ton MBP de 2018 tu ne peux en aucun cas les télécharger, puisque qu'Assistant Boot Camp les stockera ainsi que le contenu du fichier .iso dans un espace virtuel qui sera effacé. Ils proviennent d'où ces pilotes/drivers ? Sinon, pas d'autres choix qu'un connexion en filaire avec un adaptateur USB/Ethernet... https://www.apple.com/xf/shop/product/MC704LL/A/apple-usb-ethernet-adapter


----------



## GlisseMan (13 Mai 2020)

DENIS16 a dit:


> est-il possible, une fois l'installation windows faite, de partitionner le disque qui accueille Windows sur Mac Os X afin d'en faire un disque dédié Save Time Machine ?


Il y a un programme, appelé AOMEI Partition Assistant, qui permet de redimensionner les partitions, même principales.
Donc,

tu installes Windows sur ton Disque entier,
tu télécharges, installes et ouvres AOMEI (voici un lien de mon Google Drive: Aomei Partition Assistant *
tu redimensionnes la partition de ton OS.
Ensuite, tu alloues l'espace libre à une nouvelle partition en FAT32 avec un nom que tu différencieras de l'autre
Tu retournes sur MacOS et tu ouvres l'utilitaire de disque
Sélectionne la partition en question, tu la formates en MacOS étendu.
Tu ouvres les paramètres Time Machine et tu sélectionne cette partition.
Normalement, avec cette manip, ça devrait fonctionner.

*Note de la modération :* pas de lien direct pour un logiciel illégal


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> Il y a un programme, appelé AOMEI Partition Assistant, qui permet de redimensionner les partitions, même principales.
> Donc,





GlisseMan a dit:


> Normalement, avec cette manip, ça devrait fonctionner.


Aie, aie, aie, je déconseille fortement l'utilisation d'un tel logiciel sous Windows, car il faut bien comprendre que l'on n'est pas dans un vrai PC, mais dans un disque dur USB et c'est macOS le chef d'orchestre et qui gère le EFI Boot de démarrage pour sélectionner macOS et/ou Windows. Tu as essayé ce logiciel avant de le proposer ?


----------



## GlisseMan (13 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Quel est le souci ? Par défaut, il faut copier dans la partition Windows et dans le dossier Téléchargements les pilotes/drivers que tu as récupérés, puis faire un clic droit sur le fichier Setup.exe en sélectionnant Exécuter en tant qu'Administrateur.


J'ai copié les fichiers de BootCamp sur le bureau et j'ai, effectivement, lancé le Setup.exe en admin se trouvant dans le dossier WindowsSupport/BootCamp


Locke a dit:


> Comme mentionné, le logiciel Brigadier ne fonctionne que s'il y a une connexion internet. Faire ce type de tentative...


Je ne l'ai même pas lancé, ayant vu qu'il fallait une connexion internet pour l'utiliser


Locke a dit:


> ...ne servira à rien puisqu'aucun pilote n'est installé.


Qui ne tente rien n'a rien... j'ai installé iTunes via un .exe que j'avais sur un DDE, mais rien n'y fait


Locke a dit:


> Au fait les pilotes/drivers sont bien ceux de ta version de macOS en cours ? Parce que par défaut, avec ton MBP de 2018 tu ne peux en aucun cas les télécharger, puisque qu'Assistant Boot Camp les stockera ainsi que le contenu du fichier .iso dans un espace virtuel qui sera effacé. Ils proviennent d'où ces pilotes/drivers ? Sinon, pas d'autres choix qu'un connexion en filaire avec un adaptateur USB/Ethernet... https://www.apple.com/xf/shop/product/MC704LL/A/apple-usb-ethernet-adapter


Alors si, on peut télécharger les fichiers de prise en charge Windows via BootCamp sur un MacBook Pro 2018 !
En voici la preuve via cette capture d'écran fraichement faite




et celle-ci qui demande où enregistrer les fichiers




Je me demande si en connectant un dongle Wi-Fi, il le reconnaitra et me permettra d'avoir une connexion temporaire pour installer les drivers


----------



## GlisseMan (13 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Aie, aie, aie, je déconseille fortement l'utilisation d'un tel logiciel sous Windows, car il faut bien comprendre que l'on n'est pas dans un vrai PC, mais dans un disque dur USB et c'est macOS le chef d'orchestre et qui gère le EFI Boot de démarrage pour sélectionner macOS et/ou Windows. Tu as essayé ce logiciel avant de le proposer ?


J'ai testé a plusieurs reprises ce logiciels pour pas mal d'applications et il m'a toujours beaucoup servi. Pour ce type d'application en particulier je n'ai pas testé, non mais en théorie cela devrait fonctionner.

Il est possible d'avoir un logiciel grand public tel que DiskDrill en parallèle afin de vérifier que la partition EFI du DDE est toujours bien présente après le redimensionnement de la partition.

Notons bien que la modification de partition ne s'effectuera que sur le DDE et non sur l'EFI boot interne et donc aucun risque si il est prêt à formater entièrement son DDE afin d'arriver à avoir les 2 sur le même disque.

Je peux relancer une installation de Windows et installer AOMEI afin de tester cette procédure. Il ne me faudra que quelques heures  au vu de la vitesse de transfert de ce boitier SSD


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> J'ai copié les fichiers de BootCamp sur le bureau et j'ai, effectivement, lancé le Setup.exe en admin se trouvant dans le dossier WindowsSupport/BootCamp


Tu ne mentionnes pas ce qu'il se passe, un message d'erreur ? Par défaut, un compte Admin est réglé comme ceci...





...tu as essayé de mettre le curseur au plus bas ?


GlisseMan a dit:


> Alors si, on peut télécharger les fichiers de prise en charge Windows via BootCamp sur un MacBook Pro 2018 !
> En voici la preuve via cette capture d'écran fraichement faite


Au temps pour moi.  J'ai complètement oublié cette possibilité ! Par contre, je ne comprends pas encore ton problème, vu que ce sont les pilotes en relation avec ta version en cours ?

Quand j'aurais un moment, je testerais ce logiciel que je connais, mais bon, comme j'avais tenté à plusieurs reprises une installation dans un disque partitionné, puis en utilisant l'utilitaire de disque de Windows et que ce fut des échecs, je préfère mettre en garde.


----------



## GlisseMan (13 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu ne mentionnes pas ce qu'il se passe, un message d'erreur ?



Alors le plus drôle c'est que je ne connais même pas le message d'erreur.. 
Je fais un clic droit => Exécuter en tant qu'administrateur
une fenêtre de contrôle utilisateur Windows s'ouvre => OUI
et puis j'ai une petite fenêtre, vide de texte, avec une énorme ❌ et juste la possibilité d'appuyer sur "OK"



Locke a dit:


> Par défaut, un compte Admin est réglé comme ceci...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 173341
> 
> ...


Je n'ai même pas essayé d'aller dans ce menu car les autres installations dites précédemment (pilote Intel et l'AppleSoftwareUptade) ont fonctionné



Locke a dit:


> Au temps pour moi.  J'ai complètement oublié cette possibilité ! Par contre, je ne comprends pas encore ton problème, vu que ce sont les pilotes en relation avec ta version en cours ?



Pas de souci !  
Exactement ! et que les pilotes fonctionnent vu que, sous la partition BootCamp de mon disque, l'installation de BootCamp, lors du premier démarrage sur la partition Windows, avait crashé. J'ai donc du récupérer les drivers d'une autre façon. Et, aujourd'hui, la partition BootCamp est totalement opérationnelle. J'ai juste besoin de plus d'espace disque sur mes partitions Windows et MacOS
Quand je lance dans le dossier WindowsSupport/BootCamp/Drivers/Apple/BootCamp.msi il me signale que je dois passer absolument par le Setup.exe



Locke a dit:


> Quand j'aurais un moment, je testerais ce logiciel que je connais, mais bon, comme j'avais tenté à plusieurs reprises une installation dans un disque partitionné, puis en utilisant l'utilitaire de disque de Windows et que ce fut des échecs, je préfère mettre en garde.



L'utilitaire de disque Windows est vraiment une daube comparé à ce logiciel.
Il est lent et dépourvu de fonctionnalités.
J'utilise souvent AOMEI quand je dois formater des DDE, pour des amis/clients, afin qu'il puissent les utiliser sur les 2 OS sans compromis avec la flexibilité d'utilisation de leur disque. (On oublie le FAT32 et vive le exFAT.. Mais le exFAT formaté avec MacOS ne fonctionne pas sous Windows et le formatage exFAT sous windows ne permets plus à MacOS de "jouer" avec les partitions.. Un périple mais si simple au final avec des programmes comme celui-là. Mais ce n'est pas le sujet!  )

Tu as bien raison de mettre en garde les gens avant qu'ils ne perdent leurs données ou qu'ils ne mettent en péril l'intégrité de leur PC


----------



## GlisseMan (13 Mai 2020)

@Locke 
Je retente une installation sur le SSD externe afin de démontrer, captures d'écran à l'appui, les soucis qui se présentent à moi.

Par la même occasion, @DENIS16, je testerai de partitionner le disque APRES installation de windows sur celui-ci avec AOMEI et la procédure que j'ai citée plus tôt afin que tu ne prennes pas de risques inconditionnels en tentant celle-ci


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2020)

J'ai ressorti un vieux disque dur à plateaux de 320 Go en 7200 tr/mn, c'est un peu long, mais aucun souci. Alors pour une installation sans connexion internet et pour les pilotes officiels comme dans ton de figure, aucun problème non plus, un clic droit sur le fichier Setup.exe puis Exécuter en tant qu'Administrateur et...






...après redémarrage et vérification dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques, aucun problème, tous les pilotes ont bien été installés, aucun pilote n'est en défaut, tout fonctionne.

Maintenant avec ton logiciel AOMEI Assistant Partition, déjà j'ai retiré ton lien direct, parce que ce que tu proposes est illégal. Sinon, je le connaissais et recommandais sous Windows. Il fait bien son boulot sous Windows...




...ce n'est pas le problème. Mais sous macOS et Utilitaire de disque, ce n'est pas la même chanson...





...comment fais-tu pour formater la partition que j'ai nommée Mac dans un disque dur qui de base est formaté en NTFS ? C'est bien là ou je voulais en venir et que je déconseillais. De même que l'installation ne se fera pas si avant on a fait une partition pour Windows et une autre pour Mac. En soi, ce logiciel est parfait sous Windows, mais que sous Windows. Comme mentionné je déconseille de vouloir partitionner un disque dur qui mélangera des donnés PC et Mac, pour moi c'est à proscrire.

Dans le cas de figure qui est l'utilisation d'une version de Windows 10 dans un disque dur USB 3.0, je me répète, mais le vrai chef d'orchestre au démarrage c'est bien macOS depuis EFI Boot. De plus, si macOS sait lire nativement le format NTFS, il est incapable sans un logiciel tiers comme Paragon ou Tuxera NTFS d'écrire des données dans une partition NTFS.

Alors, un sage conseil est d'utiliser une version de Windows 10 dans un disque dur dédié et de sauvegarder ses données personnelles, son ou ses clones dans d'autres disques durs dédiés.


----------



## GlisseMan (13 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai ressorti un vieux disque dur à plateaux de 320 Go en 7200 tr/mn, c'est un peu long, mais aucun souci. Alors pour une installation sans connexion internet et pour les pilotes officiels comme dans ton de figure, aucun problème non plus, un clic droit sur le fichier Setup.exe puis Exécuter en tant qu'Administrateur et...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 173367
> Voir la pièce jointe 173369
> ...


Malheureusement, ma tentative a échoué lâchement.. Mon SSD, dans ce boitier à la ramasse, est beaucoup trop lent pour une installation correcte. Il crashe quasi tout le temps et redémarre au bout d'une dizaine de minutes à l'écran bleu "Veuillez patienter"
Mais je conçois que cela est faisable et que cela doit être, justement, cette installation foireuse sur ce SSD foireux qui met en péril la suite des opérations.


Locke a dit:


> Maintenant avec ton logiciel AOMEI Assistant Partition, déjà j'ai retiré ton lien direct, parce que ce que tu proposes est illégal. Sinon, je le connaissais et recommandais sous Windows. Il fait bien son boulot sous Windows...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 173375
> 
> ...


Tout d'abord, je m'excuse pleinement pour cette faute impardonnable.

J'utilise effectivement, de temps en temps des licences plutôt douteuse (voire illégales, pour sur).
Ceci dit, cela ne me permet pas de le partager sur tous les réseaux.

Je fourni donc, le lien du site officiel AOMEI pour ceux qui voudront s'y essayer, quelle que soit l'utilisation. lien : AOMEI

Ensuite, j'ai donc testé la méthode présentée précédemment.

J'ai donc installé Windows sur le DDE. (malgré le problème cité au dessus le disque est bootable et les fichiers Windows sont présents)
J'ai connecté le DDE à un autre PC sous Windows (Cela fonctionne sur le même DDE en fonction)
J'ai ouvert AOMEI et ai redimensionné la partition Windows
L'espace non alloué a été utilisé pour créer une partition en FAT32
Connexion du DDE sur MacOS
Ouverture de l'utilitaire de disque Mac
Sélection de la partition en FAT32 et appuyer sur "Effacer"
Sélectionner le format MacOS étendu (journalisé) et donner un nom (ex: Mac)
Ouverture des paramètres Time Machine
Sélection du disque "Mac"
Cliquer sur "Chiffrer les sauvegardes"
Le Disque est alors chiffré et utilisable pour Time Machine (entre autres)
Tentative de redémarrage sur le disque en question, sous Windows => OK
Captures d'écran
voici la partition en NTFS contenant Windows 10


Voici la partition "Mac", auparavant en FAT32, formatée en MacOS étendu


Time Machine peut le sélectionner


Le chiffrement fonctionne





Locke a dit:


> Comme mentionné je déconseille de vouloir partitionner un disque dur qui mélangera des donnés PC et Mac, pour moi c'est à proscrire.


Alors oui, ce n'est pas conseillé, mais avec une partition chiffrée pour Time Machine par exemple ce n'est pas super dérangeant.
Personnellement, les logiciels comme parangon NTFS/HFS et autres, je ne les utilise pas. Je ne mettrai jamais un programme en commun entre ma partition Windows et ma partition MacOS..
Cependant pour une sauvegarde, c'est plus discutable. Le disque étant chiffré.. Après je ne suis pas expert dans ce domaine.


Locke a dit:


> Alors, un sage conseil est d'utiliser une version de Windows 10 dans un disque dur dédié et de sauvegarder ses données personnelles, son ou ses clones dans d'autres disques durs dédiés.


Tout à fait d'accord mais c'est faisable

Tout ce pavé César non pas pour contredire qui que ce soit, mais pour apporter ma pierre a l'édifice. Des techniques fonctionnelles mais pas forcément orthodoxes sont utilisées tous les jours et sont stables. Des personnes n'ayant pas des moyens illimités, peuvent avoir besoin de ce genre de méthode pour arriver a des fins plutôt correctes pour leurs utilisations, ne fut-ce que temporairement.


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> J'ai donc installé Windows sur le DDE. (malgré le problème cité au dessus le disque est bootable et les fichiers Windows sont présents)
> J'ai connecté le DDE à un autre PC sous Windows (Cela fonctionne sur le même DDE en fonction)
> J'ai ouvert AOMEI et ai redimensionné la partition Windows
> L'espace non alloué a été utilisé pour créer une partition en FAT32
> Connexion du DDE sur MacOS


Il n'y a pas besoin de connecter le disque USB sur un PC, une fois dans la session de Windows, on installe AOMEI et on crée la partition. Il faut le faire après installation de Windows et pas avant.

Sinon, j'ai eu un petit bug, je conseille souvent en cas de problème de changer en premier le cordon USB, chose que je n'avais pas eu à faire depuis très longtemps, mais tout arrive. Donc après changement de cordon, l'accès aux différents options m'était possible...




Et je maintiens que je déconseille très fortement de s'en servir pour une sauvegarde Time Machine, de clones !


----------



## Invité (27 Mai 2020)

Salut *Locke* et merci pour ce beau tuto.
Je viens d'essayer en suivant scrupuleusement  les étapes, mais avec toujours le même échec :






Le détail :






Bien sûr, j'ai formaté de disque comme indiqué.
Avec ce retour du Terminal


```
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data                         499.9 GB   disk3s2
```

Les prefs de la VM me paraissent bonnes aussi, mais je ne peux pas les inclure, limite à 2 photos par post.



Le Mac est un Mini Serveur 2012 avec El Capitan, le disque externe est dans un Dock Usb3

Est-ce que tu aurais une idée du pourquoi ?


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Le Mac est un Mini Serveur 2012 avec El Capitan, le disque externe est dans un Dock Usb3
> 
> Est-ce que tu aurais une idée du pourquoi ?


Donc c'est durant l'installation de Windows puisque tu ne peux pas formater en NTFS le disque dur USB 3.0. Pour le moment, je ne vois pas trop, car il manque des éléments. A commencer par pourquoi dans ta copie écran, il y a une partition de 148 Go dans un disque dur de 500 Go ? Je l'ai déjà mentionné à plusieurs reprises, mais dès le départ il ne faut en aucun cas partitionner le disque dur qui servira à l'installation !

De plus, je te conseille fortement de connecter en direct le disque dur USB 3.0 sur ton Mac en évitant le Dock, ça ne fait jamais bon ménage les intermédiaires. A la base, il faut impérativement faire un formatage en FAT32 et Table de partition GUID.


----------



## Invité (27 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Donc c'est durant l'installation de Windows puisque tu ne peux pas formater en NTFS le disque dur USB 3.0. Pour le moment, je ne vois pas trop, car il manque des éléments. A commencer par pourquoi dans ta copie écran, il y a une partition de 148 Go dans un disque dur de 500 Go ? Je l'ai déjà mentionné à plusieurs reprises, mais dès le départ il ne faut en aucun cas partitionner le disque dur qui servira à l'installation !
> 
> De plus, je te conseille fortement de connecter en direct le disque dur USB 3.0 sur ton Mac en évitant le Dock, ça ne fait jamais bon ménage les intermédiaires. A la base, il faut impérativement faire un formatage en FAT32 et Table de partition GUID.



Ah, oui, j'avais pas fait attention.

Les photos datent d'hier avec un disque de 160Go, le retour terminal c'est aujourd'hui avec un autre disque de 500Go.

Je pensais que le problème pouvait venir du disque de 160Go qui est très vieux donc j'ai testé avec un autre disque moins vieux.

Je précise que j'ai effacé la première MV et tout recommencé de zéro (sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename bootcamp.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/disk3 tout neuf, attachement à la VM, etc) 

Je n'ai pas de boitier Usb3 à connecter.
Mais si c'est la seule piste, je vais peut être essayer d'en trouver un.

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de répondre


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de boitier Usb3 à connecter.
> Mais si c'est la seule piste, je vais peut être essayer d'en trouver un.


Je ne vois que ça, parce que dernièrement j'ai fait une installation dans un vieux disque dur à plateaux qui a au moins 7 ans dans un boîtier USB 3.0 et zéro souci.


----------



## Invité (27 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne vois que ça, parce que dernièrement j'ai fait une installation dans un vieux disque dur à plateaux qui a au moins 7 ans dans un boîtier USB 3.0 et zéro souci.


OK, pour moi le confinement continue, ça me laisse du temps…
Même si c'est plus pour le sport, je vais essayer avec un boitier. De toutes façons ça me manque de temps en temps pour mon MBP (2012 aussi qui est en USB3)
Je dirai quoi


----------



## GlisseMan (1 Juin 2020)

Salut @Locke ! 

Je reviens avec une mise à jour du problème que j'ai eu dans mon installation de Windows.

Tout d'abord, le premier souci était que mon boitier SSD était beaucoup trop lent. 
Pourquoi? 
Parce que le câble était défectueux et donc l'ordi le détectait en USB2.0. 
Je l'ai changé et j'ai donc enfin un boitier SSD en USB3.0. 
L'installation de Windows se passe parfaitement bien. Encore merci pour ce tutoriel d'ailleurs! 

Une fois arrivé sur le bureau, j'ai toujours ce souci d'installation BootCamp qui ne veut pas se lancer. (Fenêtre blanche sans aucun texte avec une ❌ comme seule information.

Pour arriver à utiliser Brigadier, il faut internet. 

Comment avoir internet sans aucun drivers installé, sans prise Ethernet et sans hub USB-C ethernet? 

Pas le choix, utiliser l'iPhone en partage de connexion.

J'ai du installer AppleSoftwareUpdate dans le dossier Boot Camp *BootCamp\WindowsSupport\BootCamp\Drivers\Apple\AppleSoftwareUpdate

J'ai télécharger iTunes 64 bit depuis un autre ordi et je l'ai installé depuis la clé USB.


Il faut lancer iTunes et configurer l'application.
Puis, connecter l'iPhone en partage de connexion USB. iTunes le détecte, installe l'iPhone et le configure pour l'ordi.
Ensuite, il est bien détecté par Windows comme source de connexion internet.

(Je suppose qu'il en va de même pour utiliser un smartphone Android en partage de connexion en installant les drivers ADB?)

Ensuite j'ai pu lancer Brigadier qui m'a téléchargé le Dossier BootCamp approprié. Dans celui-ci, le Setup.exe ne pose aucun souci et se lance directement. (J'ai, par ailleurs, supprimé le dossier BootCamp téléchargé avec l'assistant du même nom sous macOS)

Une fois tout installé, tout va bien, mis à part le SSD interne qui n'est pas reconnu... Cela pose problème pour redémarrer directement sous macOS depuis le menu contextuel BootCamp dans devoir appuyer sur la touche ALT.
J'ai du aller dans le gestionnaire de périphériques, mettre à jour le pilote du contrôleur de stockage non reconnu en ciblant le dossier BootCamp.

Maintenant, tout fonctionne parfaitement. Enfin vais-je dire! 

Il me reste une question en suspend sur la pérennité de cette installation en externe.. 

Est-ce que nous pouvons faire les mises à jour importantes de Windows sans souci? 
Par exemple, Microsoft vient de sortir sa mise à jour de mai 2020 (version2004). 
Je suis actuellement à la 1909. 
Je ne l'ai pas encore eu dans le Windows Update mais en téléchargeant l'assistant de mise à jour Windows, on peut avoir la 2004. 
Seul souci, étant sur une clé USB et l'assistant installant une version complète de Windows, il ne veut pas installer car Windows est sur une clé USB.. 
J'ai cru lire sur ce post ou sur d'autres post à toi, que tu avais fait des mises à jour. (Je ne me souviens plus des conditions exactes de tes dires)
Est-ce que c'était par le biais de Windows Update, ou tu as du installer une nouvelle fois Windows depuis ton tutoriel? 

Bonne journée à tous! 

GlisseMan


----------



## Locke (1 Juin 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> Est-ce que nous pouvons faire les mises à jour importantes de Windows sans souci?


Bien sûr, aucun problème pour toutes les mises à jour proposées par Microsoft.


GlisseMan a dit:


> Par exemple, Microsoft vient de sortir sa mise à jour de mai 2020 (version2004).
> Je suis actuellement à la 1909.
> Je ne l'ai pas encore eu dans le Windows Update mais en téléchargeant l'assistant de mise à jour Windows, on peut avoir la 2004.


A priori, aucun souci... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/help/4028685/windows-10-get-the-update


GlisseMan a dit:


> Seul souci, étant sur une clé USB et l'assistant installant une version complète de Windows, il ne veut pas installer car Windows est sur une clé USB..


Le nouveau fichier doit-être enregistré dans le SSD et par défaut dans le dossier Téléchargements. Dans une clé USB, ce ne sera pas possible, car il y aura un ou des redémarrages, donc tu oublies.


GlisseMan a dit:


> J'ai cru lire sur ce post ou sur d'autres post à toi, que tu avais fait des mises à jour. (Je ne me souviens plus des conditions exactes de tes dires)
> Est-ce que c'était par le biais de Windows Update, ou tu as du installer une nouvelle fois Windows depuis ton tutoriel?


Comme mentionné plus haut, soit cette grosse mise à jour est proposée via Windows Update, soit tu la télécharges depuis le lien cité plus haut. Petite remarque, mais à vérifier, lorsqu'une grosse mise à jour est proposée, il doit y avoir un dossier ayant pour nom Windows.old contenant l'ancienne version. En cas de problèmes, on peut donc revenir à la version antérieure, le problème étant que cela occupe beaucoup de place.

Il y a un utilitaire officiel qui est Nettoyage de disque... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/help/4026616/windows-10-disk-cleanup ...qui permet de faire un nettoyage en profondeur et des anciens fichiers de l'ancienne version. A ne faire que si tout va bien, généralement cela effacera au minimum 20 Go.


----------



## GlisseMan (1 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Bien sûr, aucun problème pour toutes les mises à jour proposées par Microsoft.


OK! Bon à savoir. Jusqu'à présent, je n'avais eu aucun souci pour installer les MàJ.. Juste en essayant d'installer la 2004 via l'assistant, il me ressort une erreur que c'est impossible de l'installer sur un support externe


Locke a dit:


> A priori, aucun souci... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/help/4028685/windows-10-get-the-update


Oui, étant donné que Windows Update ne me le propose pas, j'ai voulu essayer via l'assistant de MàJ Windows.


Locke a dit:


> Le nouveau fichier doit-être enregistré dans le SSD et par défaut dans le dossier Téléchargements. Dans une clé USB, ce ne sera pas possible, car il y aura un ou des redémarrages, donc tu oublies.


On s'est mal compris (ou je me suis mal exprimé).

J'installe bien l'assistant sur mon SSD (dans le boitier) et non pas sur une vulgaire clé USB 
Le seul souci, comme dit ci-dessus, c'est que l'assistant ne peut aboutir étant donné que le système d'exploitation est sur un support externe.

Complètement à part de cela, j'ai trouvé un programme sous Windows qui permet d'utiliser le TrackPad comme sur macOS.. Avec les gestes spéciaux etc.. Il est entièrement paramétrable et gratuit, ce qui en fait sa force.
Il se nomme "Trackpad++"
Si ca t'intéresses pour l'ajouter au tuto.
Pour ma part, c'est vraiment plus intuitif que de passer des "gestes MAC" aux "gestes Windows" quand on switche assez fréquemment.

Je cherche encore un "driver" ou programme permettant d'utiliser la Touchbar comme sur macOS (pour ceux qui en disposent) afin qu'elle puisse afficher autre chose que F1=>F12 ou les touches de contrôle standard (vol / lumi / play / etc) et surtout essayer d'utiliser le capteur Touch ID pour se connecter à l'aide de Windows Hello


----------



## Locke (1 Juin 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> J'installe bien l'assistant sur mon SSD (dans le boitier) et non pas sur une vulgaire clé USB
> Le seul souci, comme dit ci-dessus, c'est que l'assistant ne peut aboutir étant donné que le système d'exploitation est sur un support externe.


Si tu as ce genre d'écran...




...ne cherche pas à tout prix à faire la mise à jour, mieux vaut patienter et attendre que Windows Update la propose.



GlisseMan a dit:


> Je cherche encore un "driver" ou programme permettant d'utiliser la Touchbar comme sur macOS (pour ceux qui en disposent) afin qu'elle puisse afficher autre chose que F1=>F12 ou les touches de contrôle standard (vol / lumi / play / etc) et surtout essayer d'utiliser le capteur Touch ID pour se connecter à l'aide de Windows Hello


Ca, ça sera forcément via un logiciel tiers, car Windows ne gérera en aucun cas la Touch Bar, ni Touch ID.


----------



## GlisseMan (1 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu as ce genre d'écran...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 176279
> 
> ...


J'avais cet écran sur ma tour, et en lançant l'assistant, il m'indiquait clairement que mon pc était apte à avoir la mise à jour.. Ce message n'est, à mon avis, là que pour faire patienter les gens... Surtout qu'ils envoient les MàJ sur les 1903 et 1909 en premier lieu et mes machines sont toutes en 1909.
Mis à part ça, mon dual boot sur le mac n'avait pas droit à ce message là... juste rien du tout...
Après, je suis pas super pressé, j'attendrai la MàJ depuis le windows update... En espérant que ça ne pose pas le même souci...



Locke a dit:


> Ca, ça sera forcément via un logiciel tiers, car Windows ne gérera en aucun cas la Touch Bar, ni Touch ID.


Oui d'où le programme que je te listait plus haut.. qui est vraiment génial. Mais ce n'est que mon avis..

La Touch Bar est déjà supportée grâce aux pilotes fournis dans le package bootcamp.. mais c'est très dérisoire.. 
Pour TouchID je suis plus perplexe quant à l'accréditation de Microsoft de celui-ci pour la sécurité de Windows Hello


----------



## Locke (2 Juin 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> Après, je suis pas super pressé, j'attendrai la MàJ depuis le windows update... En espérant que ça ne pose pas le même souci...


En fait, cette mise à jour sera proposée en fonction des caractéristiques matérielles d'un PC ou dans notre cas de la puissance matérielle du Mac utilisé. Pour le moment, rien à faire dans mon vieux MBP 17" de 2010, par contre avec mon iMac 27" de 2015, il n'y a aucun problème...









...comme mentionné dans une autre réponse, l'ancienne version 1909 sera conservée dans un dossier Windows.old. Etant sûr de la stabilité de ma version 1909, aucun couac n'étant apparu à l'horizon, j'ai donc effacé cette ancienne version. Attention, il ne faut pas faire la suppression à l'arrache, non, non, il y a un utilitaire qui est *Nettoyage de disques* qui permet de faire un ménage de base. Beaucoup d'utilisateurs de PC ne savent même pas qu'il existe !

Il est très efficace, mais il propose encore mieux. Il peut supprimer d'anciennes installations officielles de Microsoft et par la même occasion l'ancienne installation qui est dans le dossier Windows.old. Peu d'utilisateurs s'imaginent quelle est la place occupée, alors  en voici la preuve...




...cet utilitaire va effacer en tout *29,5 Go* ! Eh oui, tout ça et ma version en cours est de base propre. Alors si certains macusers possédant un tout petit SSD de 128 Go lisent ce message, peut-être comprendront-ils pourquoi j'insiste en leur mentionnant que c'est mission impossible avec une partition minimale de 42 Go !


----------



## GlisseMan (2 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> En fait, cette mise à jour sera proposée en fonction des caractéristiques matérielles d'un PC ou dans notre cas de la puissance matérielle du Mac utilisé. Pour le moment, rien à faire dans mon vieux MBP 17" de 2010, par contre avec mon iMac 27" de 2015, il n'y a aucun problème...


Ah oui je vois.. 
pourtant j’ai un MacBook Pro 2018 avec une config assez boostée mais j’attendrai le moment venu  
Merci pour ces infos !!


----------



## Locke (2 Juin 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> Ah oui je vois..
> pourtant j’ai un MacBook Pro 2018 avec une config assez boostée mais j’attendrai le moment venu
> Merci pour ces infos !!


Normalement avec ton modèle 2018, Windows Update devrait te la proposer, fais attention c'est écrit en tout petit. Sinon, depuis ma session Windows et en allant sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft, il y a 2 possibilités en téléchargeant 2 utilitaires. Mais bon, je n'en ai pas eu besoin.


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> OK, pour moi le confinement continue, ça me laisse du temps…
> Même si c'est plus pour le sport, je vais essayer avec un boitier. De toutes façons ça me manque de temps en temps pour mon MBP (2012 aussi qui est en USB3)
> Je dirai quoi


Hello,
donc je dis quoi.

J'ai reçu un boitier "QuiVaBienEnUsb3" et je reprends avec mon Mon Mini late 2012 El Capitan, en branchant le boitier en direct sur le Mini donc plus avec (ce qui pouvait poser problème) le disque dans un Dock.
Même punition, impossible de formater un disque en MBR. Pourtant le disque est bien en Guid et le formatage par WB a réussi… Mais bon.

Là j'essaie avec mon MBP 2012 (toujours 2012) avec le boitier Usb3 en direct
Echec du formatage comme d'hab, mais je refais la commande et ça fonctionne cette fois. Le processus d'instal de Win commence.
Comme c'est vachement long, je fais autre chose, de temps en temps j'acquiesce pour le la langue, le clavier etc
Après un long moment, je retrouve un boot sur VirtualBox qui n'abouti pas.

Depuis, j'ai un beau disque formaté en NTFS avec à priori toute une instal Win10 dedans, mais…
Ca ne démarre pas dans VB, et ça ne boote pas avec "alt" au boot

J'ai raté un épisode ?

PS : désolé d'être nul…


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai raté un épisode ?


Assurément, car j'en suis à 45 installations sans coup férir et parfois sans connexion internet.


Invité a dit:


> Même punition, impossible de formater un disque en MBR.


Ben non, surtout pas ! A la base, le disque dur USB 3.0 doit-être formaté en FAT32 et impérativement en Table de partition GUID. Dans le tutoriel, il faut toujours surveiller si le disque dur apparaît sur le Bureau et l'éjecter jusqu'au moment de l'installation de Windows. Avec un SSD l'installation est rapide, ce qui ne sera pas le cas avec un disque dur à plateaux, j'ai pu le constater avec un disque en 7200 tr/mn !



Invité a dit:


> Ca ne démarre pas dans VB,


Tu ne suis pas le tutoriel, en fin d'installation de Windows il est bien mentionné qu'il faut arrêter le démarrage de Windows...



...ensuite, il faut tout quitter VB, le Terminal et faire un démarrage en maintenant la touche *alt*. Il y aura une icône orange ayant pour nom EFI Boot ou Windows _(peu importe)_ qu'il faut sélectionner et l'installation de Windows continuera.


----------



## GlisseMan (4 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,



Invité a dit:


> J'ai raté un épisode ?



Peut-être essayer de formater sous *AOMEI*, sous Windows. Le programme est moins récalcitrant que l'utilitaire de disque Mac.
Éventuellement, essayer de convertir le GPT en MBR et repasser en GPT, encore une fois, sous AOMEI

Peux-tu afficher l'/les erreurs(s) qui s'affichent lorsque tu essaies de formater ton disque? 




Locke a dit:


> [...] en maintenant la touche *alt*. Il y aura une icône orange ayant pour nom EFI Boot ou Windows _(peu importe) [...]_



En parlant de cette icône.. Est-il possible, question d'esthétique, de modifier l'apparence de cette icône? Et le nom s'y apprêtant? 

Aussi, est-ce possible de faire apparaître ce disque de démarrage dans les préférences démarrage sous mac OS? Vu que le disque interne mac OS *est visible* dans l'utilitaire Boot Camp sous Windows


----------



## Invité (4 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu ne suis pas le tutoriel, en fin d'installation de Windows il est bien mentionné qu'il faut arrêter le démarrage de Windows...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 176723
> 
> ...ensuite, il faut tout quitter VB, le Terminal et faire un démarrage en maintenant la touche *alt*. Il y aura une icône orange ayant pour nom EFI Boot ou Windows _(peu importe)_ qu'il faut sélectionner et l'installation de Windows continuera.


Et merde, je n'avais pas vu ça !!!

Bon, ben y'a plus qu'a recommencer et surveiller cette fois.
Merci


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2020)

GlisseMan a dit:


> Peut-être essayer de formater sous *AOMEI*, sous Windows. Le programme est moins récalcitrant que l'utilitaire de disque Mac.
> Éventuellement, essayer de convertir le GPT en MBR et repasser en GPT, encore une fois, sous AOMEI


Non, aucun rapport et il faut surtout ne pas le faire. Le tutoriel a pour but de leurrer Assistant Boot Camp sans l'utiliser mais ça fera une modification dans le EFI Boot pour que macOS sache qu'il y a une partition macOS et une partition Windows. Donc, mauvais conseil.


GlisseMan a dit:


> En parlant de cette icône.. Est-il possible, question d'esthétique, de modifier l'apparence de cette icône? Et le nom s'y apprêtant?


Non, ça ne servira à rien, de plus suivant le modèle de Mac, on peut très bien avoir une icône grise ou orange avec le nom de Windows, EFI Boot ou BOOTCAMP. Avec mon iMac 2015, sur le Bureau j'ai ceci...




...dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage la partition Windows n'apparaîtra pas du fait de s'être passé d'Assistant Boot Camp. Par contre, sous Windows et dans le Panneau de configuration/Boot Camp la partition Macintosh apparaîtra. Encore une fois, selon le modèle on pourra sélectionner ou pas le disque de démarrage. Sur le fond, je n'en vois pas l'importance dès l'instant où on sait sur quel OS on veut travailler, la touche *alt* permettra à chaque fois d'en faire la sélection.

Il faut bien retenir que cette installation se passe sans jamais utiliser Assistant Boot Camp de macOS et qu'il y a de mineurs impondérables qui sont sans importance.


----------



## Invité (4 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Et merde, je n'avais pas vu ça !!!
> 
> Bon, ben y'a plus qu'a recommencer et surveiller cette fois.
> Merci


C'est BON cette fois.
Mais c'est le lait sur le feu cette histoire. 7 secondes pour arrêter la VM sinon ça redémarre sur VirtualBox et tout est à refaire.
Bon, au final c'est plus simple avec un SSD

Par contre comme un gros niais, j'ai suivi le tuto à fond, donc W10Pro que je ne possède pas. Je referai la manœuvre maintenant que je sais que ça fonctionne…


MERCI LOCKE


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> C'est BON cette fois.
> Mais c'est le lait sur le feu cette histoire. 7 secondes pour arrêter la VM sinon ça redémarre sur VirtualBox et tout est à refaire.
> Bon, au final c'est plus simple avec un SSD
> 
> Par contre comme un gros niais, j'ai suivi le tuto à fond, donc W10Pro que je ne possède pas. Je referai la manœuvre maintenant que je sais que ça fonctionne…


Plus de souci, alors c'est parfait. Franchement avec un SSD ça vaut le coup, d'autant plus que cette version de Windows exploitera à fond le matériel interne du Mac utilisé.


----------



## notlemehdi (5 Juin 2020)

Hello la compagnie

Suite à des soucis avec bootcamp pour installer Windows 10 (c.f thread BootCamp - Win10 - disque n'a pas pu être partitionné)
je me décide à me retrousser les manches pour me faire un boitier USB3 

N'ayant pas de SSD ni de boitier à dispo, je décide de les acheter.
Et après une sélection mixant avis, prix & gout personnel, j'ai me suis arrêté sur ces 2 produits... et là j'ai un gros doute ahah

Pourriez-vous me dire *si les 2 produits vous semblent bons et compatibles entre eux* pour installer Windows 10 (et des jeux ^^) ?
SSD : SANDISK - 480 Go SSD Plus
Boitier : Boîtier Disque Dur, POSUGEAR USB 3.0

ça serait vraiment cool merci 

_et si vous avez des suggestions matériel ou autre, je suis preneur _


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2020)

notlemehdi a dit:


> et si vous avez des suggestions matériel ou autre, je suis preneur


Pour le SSD, je te conseillerais plutôt la marque Crucial... https://www.amazon.fr/Crucial-CT480...cial+480+Go&qid=1591436138&s=computers&sr=1-3 ...gage de qualité et fiabilité dans le temps.

Même chose pour le boîtier, je te conseillerais de monter en gamme... https://www.macway.com/boitier-disque-dur-25-7-mm-argent-storeva-arrow-series-usb-30-uasp/p29382 ...c'est plus cher, mais gage de qualité/fiabilité et en cas de souci le SAV est à la hauteur. Je possède 4 boîtiers comme celui-ci depuis quelques années.


----------



## notlemehdi (6 Juin 2020)

Super merci Locke
J'ai tellement été convaincu que je me suis déplacé chez Macaway ahah

Du coup question, ne vaut il pas mieux prendre ceci ? Acheter un (ce) DD externe USB3, au lieu de faire SSD +boîtier quand on a pas de boîtier ni de SSD 2.5" a disposition chez soi


Où prendre celui-ci
Storeva Arrow Type C USB 3.1 1 To Gris sidéral 2,5"


edit : la réponse est simple, ce n'est pas un SSD X)


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2020)

notlemehdi a dit:


> Où prendre celui-ci
> Storeva Arrow Type C USB 3.1 1 To Gris sidéral 2,5"


Ben non, lis bien la description, c'est un disque dur à plateaux en 5400 tr/mn, donc très lent ! Et ce n'est guère mieux avec celui de ta photo, il est en 7200 tr/mn. Il faut bien un SSD.


----------



## notlemehdi (6 Juin 2020)

Et bien que dire à part MERCI !

J'étais sur le point d'abandonner la possiblité d'avoir Windows sur mon Macbook pro vu que _BootCamp fait des siennes_,
et je me retrouve aujourd'hui avec un SSD de 500go avec windows 10 dessus, tournant parfaitement sur mon Mac 

Quelques petites anecdotes sur l'installation :

j'ai commencé à monter le SSD dans le boitier à 17h40, Windows tournait sur mon macbookpro 1h après
J'ai eu 3 points d'attention/de doutes durant l'installation
le terminal n'était pas présent dans la liste "accessibilité", il suffisait de cliquer sur le + et de taper "terminal" pour le trouver et l'ajouter
bien surveiller la fin de l'installation de la VM (en fenetré) pour la fermer avant qu'elle ne redemarre (on a 10s, il faut être devant son écran)
lorsque l'on a installé et que l'on veut ajouter les drivers, il faut lancer en mode admin (clic droit/mode admin) l'exe que l'on aura récupéré de Bootcamp et qui se trouve dans \WindowsSupport\BootCamp\Setup.exe
penser à changer les paramètres de langue pour avoir le clavier apple après avoir fait les mises à jour des drivers

j'ai acheté en magasin le SSD Crucial BX500 de 480Go & ce boitier USB3 Storeva pr 94€, je n'avais aucun matos à dispo et souhaité un espace important, mais il est possible de diviser par 2 les coûts facile
et là je joue à Overwatch tranquille sur mon macbook pro 2015 





encore une fois merci pour ce superbe tuto, et pour ton aide sur l'autre thread Locke


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2020)

notlemehdi a dit:


> encore une fois merci pour ce superbe tuto, et pour ton aide sur l'autre thread Locke


Comme quoi, il faut bien suivre les indications et tout roule.


----------



## Invité (9 Juin 2020)

notlemehdi a dit:


> lorsque l'on a installé et que l'on veut ajouter les drivers, il faut lancer en mode admin (clic droit/mode admin) l'exe que l'on aura récupéré de Bootcamp et qui se trouve dans \WindowsSupport\BootCamp\Setup.exe



Bah à part le grand MERCI à Locke pour son tuto Et pour son suivi des messages dans son fil,
ben un grand merci à toi *notlemehdi   *
Sur mon MBP mi 2012 je n'avais pas trouvé comment activer le WF et là ça fonctionne nickel avec le package Bootcamp lancé en admin.
Je suis grand nullos sur Win, mais peut être pas seul dans ce cas


----------



## notlemehdi (9 Juin 2020)

> je n'avais pas trouvé comment activer le WF


Avec plaisir 
Je t'avoue que j'ai eu un moment de stress quand j'ai vu que la wifi ne fonctionnait pas et que je me suis rendu compte que n'avait pas d'adaptateur ethernet ahah

@Locke, je me suis poser une petite question,
Si on branche ce boitier SSD créé pour ce MacBookPro, sur un autre appareil, disons un iMac

Pour que Windows fonctionne correctement avec cet iMac à partir du boitier USB3 créé à partir du macBookPro, 
Dois-je passer par Le BootCamp de l'iMac pour récupérer les drivers (le célèbre WindowSupport ) *&* les installer sur la partition Windows ?

Je me pose la question, car dans le cas où j'ai un accès à un moment à un mac+ puissant que le mien, ça serait pas mal de n'avoir à se déplacer qu'avec son boitier USB3


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2020)

notlemehdi a dit:


> @Locke, je me suis poser une petite question,
> Si on branche ce boitier SSD créé pour ce MacBookPro, sur un autre appareil, disons un iMac
> 
> Pour que Windows fonctionne correctement avec cet iMac à partir du boitier USB3 créé à partir du macBookPro,
> ...


De base et par défaut, si on connecte le disque dur USB 3.0 sur un autre Mac, cela fonctionnera, mais avec un peu de bon sens, il faudra mettre à jour certains pilotes et principalement ceux de la puce/carte graphique. Normalement le reste doit fonctionner, mais bon via le Gestionnaire de périphériques de Windows on voit très rapidement quels sont les pilotes/drivers qui posent problème. Ils ont une icône en forme de triangle jaune avec un point d'exclamation.

Soit la mise à jour est possible via Windows Update, via le Gestionnaire de périphériques et l'ultime recours est bien d'utiliser les pilotes/drivers d'Assistant Boot Camp, mais en tenant compte qu'il faudra impérativement utiliser ceux du Mac utilisé. Comme on peut télécharger manuellement lesdits pilotes, ce n'est pas un gros souci.


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2020)

Chez moi le disque réalisé sur mon MBP (2012) n'est pas reconnu (alt) avec le reboot du Mini 2012.
Peut être que c'est parce qu'il est branché sur un Hub USB3 ?
Mais sur cet ordi (El Capitan), la manip pour créer le disque WIN10 n'avait pas fonctionnée


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Chez moi le disque réalisé sur mon MBP (2012) n'est pas reconnu (alt) avec le reboot du Mini 2012.
> Peut être que c'est parce qu'il est branché sur un Hub USB3 ?


Il y a de fortes chances. Un HUB ne délivre jamais la pleine puissance sur un port USB, or un disque dur en a besoin.


Invité a dit:


> Mais sur cet ordi (El Capitan), la manip pour créer le disque WIN10 n'avait pas fonctionnée


Peu importe la version d'OS X ou macOS, c'est fonctionnel. Une erreur de manipulation ? Ce sera toujours la même procédure vu que l'on n'utilise que Virtual Box.


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2020)

Le Hub est alimenté, comme l'était le Dock de mes premiers essais. Ensuite j'ai essayé avec le boitier en direct sur le Mini.
Je ne crois pas que ça soit le soucis.
C'est peut être le Mini le soucis ? Moi, je pensais au Capitaine…


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> C'est peut être le Mini le soucis ? Moi, je pensais au Capitaine…


Je ne vois pas en quoi OS X El Capitan serait le problème, vu que l'on n'utilise que Virtual Box que l'on efface par la suite. Tu es sûr d'avoir bien sélectionné UEFI dans les réglages de Virtual Box ? Et j'ai une interrogation...


Invité a dit:


> Le Hub est alimenté, comme l'était le Dock de mes premiers essais. Ensuite j'ai essayé avec le boitier en direct sur le Mini.


Cela fonctionnait avec le HUB et en direct sur le Mac mini, pas du tout ? Il se pourrait que l'écart entre tes OS soit trop grand au niveau des pilotes/drivers, je ne vois que ça.


----------



## Invité (11 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi OS X El Capitan serait le problème, vu que l'on n'utilise que Virtual Box que l'on efface par la suite. Tu es sûr d'avoir bien sélectionné UEFI dans les réglages de Virtual Box ? Et j'ai une interrogation...



Je n'ai pas changé les prefs de VB, que ce soit sur le MIni El Capitan en échec ou le MBP Mojave en réussite



Locke a dit:


> Cela fonctionnait avec le HUB et en direct sur le Mac mini, pas du tout ? Il se pourrait que l'écart entre tes OS soit trop grand au niveau des pilotes/drivers, je ne vois que ça.



Sur le Mini (El Capitan), ça a été échec avec les deux tentatives, depuis un Hub USB3 (alimenté) ou en direct avec un boitier UASP USB3. Les deux tentatives avec un disque dur à plateaux

Le seul truc que je n'ai pas essayé, c'est sur le Mini en direct dans le boitier avec un SSD.

Je précise que sur le MBP (Mojave) avec le boitier et un disque à plateaux ça fonctionne (lentement)


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Je précise que sur le MBP (Mojave) avec le boitier et un disque à plateaux ça fonctionne (lentement)


Ça n'a aucun intérêt et je l'ai mentionné. Il faut bien un boîtier USB 3.0 UASP et un SSD pour que cela soit rapide et agréable.


----------



## Invité (11 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ça n'a aucun intérêt et je l'ai mentionné. Il faut bien un boîtier USB 3.0 UASP et un SSD pour que cela soit rapide et agréable.


Bah, tu avais aussi dit que ça fonctionnait avec un disque à plateaux.
Et comme c'était plus pour le fun que par nécessité, c'était ma première tentative…


----------



## Locke (12 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Bah, tu avais aussi dit que ça fonctionnait avec un disque à plateaux.
> Et comme c'était plus pour le fun que par nécessité, c'était ma première tentative…


Oui, mais en précisant que ce ne serait pas terrible. Je l'ai fait de nombreuses fois et je maintiens ceci _"ne pas faire l'installation dans un disque dur à plateaux"_. Et comme tu dis, c'était pour le fun et histoire de vérifier que ce type d'installation est pérenne.


----------



## Locke (3 Août 2020)

Il n'y a aucun problème d'installation avec le fichier .iso officiel de chez Microsoft ayant pour nom *Win10_2004_French_x64.iso*. Ne pas oublier qu'il faut impérativement télécharger le fichier en 64 bits.


----------



## bdlapierre (2 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> *Installation d'une version de Windows 10 1909 dans un boîtier USB 3.0...sans Assistant Boot Camp*
> 
> Ce n'est pas sans raison si j'ai viré les précédents messages de différentes installations de Windows, tout comme pour le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp, beaucoup de macusers ne font pas l'effort de lire le mode d'emploi ! Comme macOS Catalina va encore poser des problèmes en interne, allez hop, encore une possibilité et non pas des moindres puisque cette fois-ci, on n'utilise pas Assistant Boot Camp, mais alors pas du tout. Par le passé, j'avais testé avec succès une installation en interne, puis un rétro clonage en utilisant Winclone dans un boîtier Thunderbolt contenant un SSD. Le souci est que les produits Thunderbolt sont très onéreux et refroidissent certains utilisateurs. Bien, étant un éternel bidouilleur _(ce doit-être maladif)_, internet étant un énorme terrain de jeu, j'ai donc trouvé sur YouTube une vidéo très simple qui au premier abord m'avait laissé assez dubitatif, mais la curiosité l'a encore emporté.
> 
> ...


Un grand merci pour ce tutoriel. Après un essai fructueux  sur un disque externe, cela à fonctionné pour une installation récalcitrante faite sur un disque en interne d'un macpro 4.1 flash 5.1, sans Bootscreen natif mais avec open core.  J'ai dû forcer le démarrage final deux fois pour retomber sur windows grâce à opencore.

Edit. Il ne faut jamais crier victoire trop tôt. je tombe sur "No bootable device" après un redémarrage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'hésite un peu à installer Windows sur mon mac (plutôt que d'acheter un pc avec des caractéristiques similaires). On verra quand macOS Big Sur sera disponible ce que je ferais.

Il y a la méthode sur le site d'Apple pour l'installation via Boot Camp : Installation de Windows 10 sur votre Mac via l’assistant Boot Camp
Quels sont les avantages et inconvénients des deux méthodes : avec et sans Boot Camp ?

Que recommandez-vous de faire pour le disque : une partition pour Windows et en garder une pour macOS (dual boot) ou n'en avoir plus qu'une seule et réinstaller macOS si besoin ?
Dans le deuxième cas, est-ce facile à faire pour revenir en arrière ou faut-il prévoir un clone via CCC ou autre ?

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il y a la méthode sur le site d'Apple pour l'installation via Boot Camp : Installation de Windows 10 sur votre Mac via l’assistant Boot Camp


Ca, c'est bien la méthode officielle Apple, lis bien le minimum requis.


ecatomb a dit:


> Quels sont les avantages et inconvénients des deux méthodes : avec et sans Boot Camp ?


Relis le titre, ce que je mentionne n'est valable que pour faire une installation dans un disque dur USB 3.0. Avec Assistant Boot Camp, l'installation d'une version de Windows n'est possible que dans le disque dur interne, impossible avec lui dans un disque dur USB, de plus le disque dur interne d'un Mac ne doit pas être partitionné.

Inconvénients avec Assistant Boot Camp :

obligation de passer par Assistant Boot Camp, aussi bien pour l'installation, que pour la désinstallation
on peut pas utiliser un logiciel comme Carbon Copy Cloner pour sauvegarder une version de Windows
sous macOS, obligation d'utiliser un logiciel comme Winclone pour sauvegarder une version de Windows
impossibilité de sauvegarder et macOS et Windows, toute sauvegarde se fera individuellement
un fichier .iso n'est utilisable que depuis 2012
pour les anciens modèles avant 2012 ayant un SuperDrive, un DVD original de Windows ou une copie sera obligatoire, ainsi que l'utilisation d'une clé USB d'une taille minimale de 8 Go

Avantages sans Assistant Boot Camp :

possibilité d'utiliser un disque dur USB 3.0 entièrement dédié à Windows
possibilité de faire une sauvegarde de Windows avec EaseUS Todo Backup qui possède une option particulière pour un SSD
aucune modification majeure dans le fichier EFI, ce qui fait que l'on connecte le disque USB 3.0 contenant Windows, comme bon nous semble
aucun lien direct ou interaction avec macOS, tout est cloisonné
un échange de données entre macOS/Windows se fait facilement avec un autre disque dur USB formaté en exFAT



ecatomb a dit:


> Que recommandez-vous de faire pour le disque : une partition pour Windows et en garder une pour macOS (dual boot) ou n'en avoir plus qu'une seule et réinstaller macOS si besoin ?


Pour moi, si un Mac possède des ports USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt, le meilleur choix est de dédié un disque dur USB 3.0. Je déconseille une partition dans un disque dur interne d'un Mac, car s'il y a problème avec macOS, ça risque d'être très difficile et une panne avec Windows amène généralement à la suppression de la partition. Pourquoi ? Un Mac n'est pas un PC et ne possède pas de BIOS, donc à ce titre il est impossible de démarrer dans le Mode sans échec de Windows pour tenter une réparation ou réinstallation.

Si problème il y a dans un disque dur USB contenant Windows, la seule alternative possible en cas de problème sera de tenter un démarrage depuis une clé USB d'installation de Windows. Attention, ce n'est pas pérenne, car c'est encore une fois lié avec l'année d'un Mac qui sera apte ou pas à démarrer depuis ladite clé.

Au final, ce n'est que mon avis, l'option d'un disque dur USB 3.0 est le meilleur choix. Mieux vaut perdre le contenu d'une version de Windows, surtout pour jouer, que le contenu de son Mac.

*Info :* pour macOS Big Sur, il n'y a pas encore d'informations sur l'utilisation de la version d'Assistant Boot Camp qu'elle contiendra.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Octobre 2020)

Merci pour ces informations, c'est très clair.


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Merci pour ces informations, c'est très clair.


Du moins, je l'espère. Sur le fond, utiliser cet artifice dans un disque dur USB 3.0 n'a pas un coût très élevé, mais surtout évite de pourrir son disque dur interne tout en bénéficiant du potentiel matériel d'un Mac. J'attends avec impatience macOS Big Sur pour faire mes petits essais.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Octobre 2020)

Oui, et c'est plus pratique que d'utiliser une VM pour ça.


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, et c'est plus pratique que d'utiliser une VM pour ça.


Oui et non, tout dépend de ce que l'on fait sous Windows. J'ai utilisé pendant très longtemps une machine virtuelle, le gros avantage lorsque c'est ponctuel et ne demandant pas l'utilisation de logiciels lourds est d'avoir, disons visuellement, la fenêtre virtuelle de Windows et de basculer de macOS à Windows quasi instantanément.

Etant un fan de 3D, j'ai utilisé dans une VM 3DS Max, en modélisation, pas trop de souci, mais pour les rendus ce n'était pas du tout la même histoire et pas la peine de rêver pour jouer à des jeux récents PC étant donné que tout le matériel physique est totalement virtuel !

J'ai un disque dur USB Thunderbolt avec une version de Windows installé par cette méthode, et pour le coup, aucun tracas avec la non-utilisation d'Assistant Boot Camp. Maintenant j'utilise en 3D dans ma partition Windows et 3DS Max et Cinema 4D, donc cette partition ne sert plus que pour la 3D en utilisant la puissance de mon iMac.


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2020)

Petite mise au point très courte qui ne concerne que le titre qui est que l'on peut continuer suivant cette méthode par installer sans aucun problème la dernière version en cours de *Windows 10 2004*. Le protocole reste le même, il n'y a que le fichier .iso qui change.

Demain, je ferais un petit topo sur l'utilisation de ce qui coûte très peu cher, sans boîtier USB, en utilisant bien un SSD et un adaptateur USB d'un coût dérisoire.


----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Petite mise au point très courte qui ne concerne que le titre qui est que l'on peut continuer suivant cette méthode par installer sans aucun problème la dernière version en cours de *Windows 10 2004*. Le protocole reste le même, il n'y a que le fichier .iso qui change.
> 
> Demain, je ferais un petit topo sur l'utilisation de ce qui coûte très peu cher, sans boîtier USB, en utilisant bien un SSD et un adaptateur USB d'un coût dérisoire.


Bah, on trouve des boitiers UASP Orico à 10 balles sur le site bien connu qui fait tout l'alphabet… 
Avec un SSD, roule ma poule…


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Bah, on trouve des boitiers UASP Orico à 10 balles sur le site bien connu qui fait tout l'alphabet…
> Avec un SSD, roule ma poule…


Allons bon, tu m'apprends quelque chose. 

 Sinon, je ne mentionne pas de boîtier USB et c'est un peu particulier. La suite à demain.


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2020)

Allez une petite variante sur le matériel. J'ai utilisé cette fois-ci un adaptateur USB de barrette SSD et d'une barrette SSD, le tout pour un prix non pas dérisoire, mais disons attractif, soit en tout 62 €.

Adapteur USB 3.0 UASP de barrette SSD... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07T5D6J81/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1




Barrette SSD MX 500 M2 de 500 Go de chez Crucial... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B077SQ8J1V/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1




En promo avec un compte Amazon...




Une fois assemblé, voici à quoi cela ressemble...






Sur l'adapteur USB, il y a un détrompeur et on ne peut pas inverser la barrette SSD. Il faut que cet adaptateur gère le protocole UASP pour un meilleur transfert des données, alors petit rappel... https://www.macg.co/2012/08/uasp-un-protocole-pour-accélérer-les-transferts-en-usb-7877

Comme vous le constatez il n'y a pas de boîtier de protection, me concernant cela ne me dérange pas, car ce sera connecté à l'arrière de mon iMac. Que dire de plus, rien. Ah si, comme c'est une barrette SSD demandant une alimentation plus forte, cela ne fonctionnera pas sur un ancien clavier filaire avec pavé numérique qui possède à chaque extrémité un connecteur USB, l'ampérage n'est pas assez fort.

Comme mentionné, mais je le répète, avec cette méthode il n'y a aucun problème d'installation de Windows 10 en utilisant le dernier fichier .iso officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...qu'il faut impérativement télécharger en version 64 bits et ayant pour nom exact *Win10_2004_French_x64.iso* d'une taille de 6,17 Go.

Dernière information, n'ayant pas de port USB-C, je ne sais pas si cela fonctionnera avec un adaptateur similaire _(j'en doute ?)_.


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2020)

Avec cette méthode on peut très bien pour les pilotes/drivers les télécharger individuellement en lançant Assistant Boot Camp...




...puis faire glisser le dossier *WindowsSupport* du dossier Téléchargements à la racine du disque dur de la partition BOOTCAMP...




...qui est le nom générique donné par défaut. Mais vous pouvez en faire le renommage sans aucun problème...




...par contre au démarrage en maintenant la touche *alt*, ce sera toujours *EFI Boot.*

Sous Windows si on veut que ce soit toujours macOS qui démarre sans maintenir la touche *alt*, il faut aller dans le Panneau de configuration puis dans Système et sécurité/Boot Camp...




...on sélectionne Mac macOS...




...et un clic sur Redémarrer, sur le fond c'est comme sous macOS. Pour information, le raccourci Boot Camp qui se trouve dans la barre des tâches ne fonctionne toujours pas !


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pour information, le raccourci Boot Camp qui se trouve dans la barre des tâches ne fonctionne toujours pas !


Rectification, avec la version Windows 10 2004 et si toutes les mises à jour sont faites sans oublier celles de Apple Software Update qui est dans le menu Démarrer, cette option fonctionne maintenant correctement.


----------



## Laguinch (28 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
l'installation s'est bien déroulée merci pour ce super tuto. Est il possible d'utiliser le DD externe sur differents mac ?
merci


----------



## Laguinch (28 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Avec cette méthode on peut très bien pour les pilotes/drivers les télécharger individuellement en lançant Assistant Boot Camp...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 194977
> 
> ...


Bonjour, dans menu sécurité /bootcamp il y a uniquement l icone disque dur celui du mac est absent. Que dous je faire pour le faire apparaître ? Merci


----------



## lasperule (28 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai une petite question, quand on utilise VirtualBox par le Terminal (ligne de commande "sudo /Applications/VirtualBox.app/Contents/MacOS/VirtualBox") et que l'on clique sur l'icône verte "+ Ajouter" je me rends compte que sont stockés tous les dossiers déjà créés.







Comme c'était des dossiers de tests, quand on nomme un nouveau dossier de ce même nom on a une fenêtre d'erreur comme quoi ce nom existe déjà.
Comment faire pour pouvoir supprimer tous ces anciens dossiers ?


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2020)

lasperule a dit:


> Comment faire pour pouvoir supprimer tous ces anciens dossiers ?


Houla, c'est très dangereux d'être en mode *root *et de farfouiller dans le dossier *var *qui par défaut n'est pas visible ! En fait tu as fait apparaître le dossier *private *et je maintiens que par défaut, il ne faut jamais bidouiller dans un dossier système.

Dans ton cas de figure, mieux vaut supprimer tout le dossier VirtualBox VMs qui est à gauche. Et pourquoi tu es en mode root ?


----------



## Adriposey75 (30 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour Locke !
Avant tout super tuto, hyper complet, j'ai bien réussi ! Mais voilà un problème se heurte à moi. j'ai achété un SSD, un boitier, de même type que ceux que tu as conseillé, windows 10 tourne sur le ssd, je peux me connecter en wifi et avec des périphériques bluetooth.
J'ai bien utilisé Brigadier comme vous l'avez indiqué, mais après execution de Setup.exe, et redémarrage du système (j'ai bein fait les mises à jour Windows ET Apple Update pour Bootcamp), le clavier ne fonctionner pas (aucun rétroéclairage non plus), le pad non plus et les hauts parleurs non plus. Je pense que ca viens donc de l'installation des driver mais je n'arrive pas à résoudre ce problème. J'écrit là depuis un clavier externe connecté en USB, donc les ports USB sont actifs aussi.
J'ai un Macbook Air 2018.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide, je reste bien évidemment dispo pour des éventuelles précisions

Adrien


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2020)

@Adriposey75
Avant tout, il faut bien comprendre que Windows n'est pas macOS et que certaines fonctions ne peuvent fonctionner que sous macOS. Quand au clavier, il va te falloir faire un gros effort de lecture dans les réponses qui suivent le tutoriel, car je mentionne une particularité pour obtenir le clavier Français (Apple).

Je mentionne d'autres petits réglages, mais il faut suivre ce message et lire les réponses, car j'indique avec le temps ce qu'il faut faire ou ne pas faire.


----------



## Adriposey75 (30 Octobre 2020)

Oui j'ai bien lu les 10 pages de réponses... Mais le souci est que ni le clavier ni le micro ni les hauts parleurs ni le trackpad ne sont reconnus. Je ne peut pas les utiliser avec Windows.. :/


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2020)

Adriposey75 a dit:


> Oui j'ai bien lu les 10 pages de réponses... Mais le souci est que ni le clavier ni le micro ni les hauts parleurs ni le trackpad ne sont reconnus. Je ne peut pas les utiliser avec Windows.. :/


Relis la réponse #177 et mets en application. Tu télécharges de nouveau les pilotes/drivers depuis Assistant Boot Camp, ensuite tu fais glisser le dossier WindowsSupport à la racine du disque dur contenant Windows, regarde la copie écran. Tu démarres sur ta partition Windows, depuis l'Explorateur de fichiers tu vas dans le dossier WindowsSuport/Setup et tu fais un clic sur le fichier Setup.exe qui affichera cette fenêtre...




...en fin d'installation, un clic sur Terminer, il y aura un redémarrage. Tu iras vérifier dans Paramètres/Windows Update qu'il n'y a plus de mise à jour à faire, ensuite vois ce qu'il se passe. S'il y a des problèmes matériels, il faudra aller voir dans le Gestionnaire des périphériques si des icônes sont affichées avec un triangle jaune indiquant un dysfonctionnement.


----------



## Natamiaouwaouw (31 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Merci pour toutes vos explications mais ça ne marche pas pour moi.... Cela fait une demi journée que je suis dessus et je ne comprends pas mon soucis. 
Pouvez vous m'aider Locke s'il vous plait ?
Merci
Cordialement


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2020)

Natamiaouwaouw a dit:


> Merci pour toutes vos explications mais ça ne marche pas pour moi.... Cela fait une demi journée que je suis dessus et je ne comprends pas mon soucis.
> Pouvez vous m'aider Locke s'il vous plait ?


Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas ? Tu as bien un disque dur, de préférence un SSD, en USB 3.0 ou installé dans un boîtier USB 3.0 gérant le protocole UASP ? Tu télécharges bien sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft le fichier .iso en 64 bits ?


----------



## Natamiaouwaouw (31 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas ? Tu as bien un disque dur, de préférence un SSD, en USB 3.0 ou installé dans un boîtier USB 3.0 gérant le protocole UASP ? Tu télécharges bien sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft le fichier .iso en 64 bits ?


Je n'ai pas de SSD mais des disques durs normaux comme dans mon ordi donc je ne pense pas que ce soit ça le problème.
Oui je télécharge bien microsoft en iso.
Mon problème c'est que virtualbox ne veut pas s'installer, il met installation échouée à chaque fois que j'ai essayé.

D'abord j'ai essayé un autre post ou vous parlez de l'assistant Boot Camp.
J'ai crée une clé USB avec windows 10 comme vous l'avez expliqué:
-Boot Camp Iso Converter
-J'ai installé le split

Jusque la ça allait mais quand je retourne sur l'assistant Boot Camp, la zone installer windows reste grisée.

Du coup je me suis rabattue sur votre deuxième poste qui est celui-ci.


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2020)

Natamiaouwaouw a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de SSD mais des disques durs normaux comme dans mon ordi donc je ne pense pas que ce soit ça le problème.


Je précise et je mentionne bien qu'il faut impérativement que le disque dur soit en USB 3.0 ou installé dans un boîtier USB 3.0 et/ou Thunderbolt. Eh oui c'est un problème, car tu ne pourras pas faire l'installation.


Natamiaouwaouw a dit:


> Mon problème c'est que virtualbox ne veut pas s'installer, il met installation échouée à chaque fois que j'ai essayé.


Tu as surement la protection SIP active, tu lances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
sudo spctl --master-disable
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Dans Préférences/Système/Confidentialité et sécurité...




...tu auras l'option *N'importe où* qui te permettra d'installer Virtual Box.


Natamiaouwaouw a dit:


> D'abord j'ai essayé un autre post ou vous parlez de l'assistant Boot Camp.
> J'ai crée une clé USB avec windows 10 comme vous l'avez expliqué:
> -Boot Camp Iso Converter
> -J'ai installé le split


Ca c'est un autre cas de figure et tu n'interprètes pas correctement ce que je mentionne.  Tu oublies complètement la création et l'utilisation d'une clé USB, un Mac ce n'est pas un PC, il ne possède pas de BIOS ! Donc, je t'invite à lire, relire et relire le tutoriel et de le suivre à la lettre. Tant que tu n'auras pas un disque dur USB 3.0, ce n'est même pas la peine de faire une tentative.

Ici je mentionne une alternative matérielle... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/post-13866467


----------



## Natamiaouwaouw (31 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je précise et je mentionne bien qu'il faut impérativement que le disque dur soit en USB 3.0 ou installé dans un boîtier USB 3.0 et/ou Thunderbolt. Eh oui c'est un problème, car tu ne pourras pas faire l'installation.
> 
> Tu as surement la protection SIP active, tu lances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...
> 
> ...


Merci pour toutes ces indications. Après plusieurs tentatives (encore et encore) cela a fonctionné avec l’assistant Boot Camp. Je ne sais pas ce qui a changé après ma vingtaine de tentatives mais là vingt et unième à été la bonne. Encore merci pour les différents tutos.


----------



## Adriposey75 (1 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Relis la réponse #177 et mets en application. Tu télécharges de nouveau les pilotes/drivers depuis Assistant Boot Camp, ensuite tu fais glisser le dossier WindowsSupport à la racine du disque dur contenant Windows, regarde la copie écran. Tu démarres sur ta partition Windows, depuis l'Explorateur de fichiers tu vas dans le dossier WindowsSuport/Setup et tu fais un clic sur le fichier Setup.exe qui affichera cette fenêtre...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 196321
> 
> ...


Oui j'avais bien lu cette réponse là et bien tout appliqué à la lettre. J'ai même désintallé les périphériques avec un petit triangle jaune, redémarré l'ordinateur, mais ils réapparaissent avec le triangle jaune.. Cela fonctionne avec un clavier externe, ça me suffit mais je suis un peu frustré que ca ne fonctionne pas pour le son et tout :/ !


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2020)

Adriposey75 a dit:


> Oui j'avais bien lu cette réponse là et bien tout appliqué à la lettre. J'ai même désintallé les périphériques avec un petit triangle jaune, redémarré l'ordinateur, mais ils réapparaissent avec le triangle jaune.. Cela fonctionne avec un clavier externe, ça me suffit mais je suis un peu frustré que ca ne fonctionne pas pour le son et tout :/ !


En même temps, tu ne précises quel est le modèle de ton Mac. De plus, il faut parfois aller chercher et installer manuellement des pilotes, me concernant j'ai dû le faire pour ma carte graphique pour faire fonctionner Cinema 4D, un pilote Realtek pour le son, un utilitaire ACPI Intel, un pilote pour mon imprimante Samsung et deux ou trois bricoles. Faire l'installation ne pose pas de problème, par contre pour les pilotes/drivers, c'est à toi de faire le nécessaire.


----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2020)

Tiens, un petit retour de ma dernière tentative.

Ma fille enceinte va bientôt télétravailler avec Win.

Elle a un MB 11 pouces qui a la particularité de n'avoir qu'un seul connecteur (USB C). Impossible donc d'avoir un disque externe et une souris (le clavier et le trackpad ne sont pas reconnus, contrairement à mon MBP 2012).
Comme il y  avait d'autres soucis (avec VirtualBox) j'ai fait toute la préparation avec mon MBP Mid 2012. Son MB démarre bien sur le SSD externe en Win10, mais impossible de rentrer le MdP.

J'imagine qu'il faut passer par un dock Usb C vers Usb 3 ?

si quelqu'un a une idée, merci


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2020)

Bien, alors un petit complément d'information, on préconise sous macOS depuis belle lurette de faire des sauvegardes sous quelle forme que ce soit. Lorsqu'on a une version de Windows installée dans la partition interne, le seul logiciel capable de faire une sauvegarde est Winclone. Comme un Mac n'est pas un PC et ne possède pas de BIOS, en cas de graves dysfonctionnements il est impossible de faire des réparations ! Donc acte, sauvegarde.

Ceci étant dit, dans le cas de figure d'une installation dans un disque dur USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt, il serait judicieux de penser à faire une sauvegarde complète sous forme de clone. Eh oui, ça fera encore un disque dur en plus, mais personnellement j'ai passé 3 jours à peaufiner ma version de Windows 10 20H2 et je n'aimerais pas du tout recommencer une installation, car cette version me servira principalement pour faire du graphisme en 3D !

Bien, sous macOS les deux logiciels les plus utilisés sont Carbon Copy Cloner et SuperDuper!. Sous Windows, il en existe quelques-uns, mais je préfère et de très loin utiliser Acronis True Image que je connais depuis la nuit des temps.




...pour un clonage, il est très simple, on choisit la Source et la Destination...





...et on suit les étapes...







...ce logiciel est plus lent que Carbon Copy Cloner ou SuperDuper!, mais il est efficace et très fiable. Vous remarquerez que la source fait 500 Go et la destination 240 Go, tant que les données à copier ne dépassent pas la capacité du disque dur de destination, il n'y aura aucun problème.

À la base ma version de Windows 10 20H2  est installée via un adaptateur USB dans une barrette SSD, voire cette réponse #176. J'ai donc fait depuis mon iMac, le clonage de cette version dans un autre disque dur USB 3.0 sans aucun problème. Pour corser l'affaire, j'ai aussi fait un autre clonage, mais cette fois-ci dans un disque dur Thunderbolt.

Un disque dur Thunderbolt est incontestablement très rapide, le temps de démarrage pour voir arriver le Bureau est de 10 secondes et le temps de clonage a été divisé par deux. Il ne faut pas oublier que pour régler certains problèmes après installation d'une version de Windows que c'est vous qui devrez mettre les mains dans le cambouis, surtout pour des pilotes/drivers.


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Son MB démarre bien sur le SSD externe en Win10, mais impossible de rentrer le MdP.


Le mot de passe de quoi ?


Invité a dit:


> J'imagine qu'il faut passer par un dock Usb C vers Usb 3 ?


Alors, je ne pourrais pas te répondre, car n'ayant pas de Mac avec des ports USB-C je n'en ai aucune idée, si une seule, que ça ne fonctionnera pas, mais sans certitude.

Par défaut, un MBA est à la peine pour assurer la charge en alimentation pour un disque dur USB. Alors, sans adaptateur secteur et en connectant un disque dur USB, je ne pense pas que cela soit possible. Si bien quand même cela fonctionnait, la batterie fondrait comme neige au soleil en utilisant Windows.

Avec un HUB USB-C vers USB 3.0, je doute que cela fonctionne, mais je ne peux pas le certifier.


----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Le mot de passe de quoi ?
> 
> Alors, je ne pourrais pas té répondre, car n'ayant pas de Mac avec des ports USB-C je n'en ai aucune idée, si une seule, que ça ne fonctionnera pas, mais sans certitude.
> 
> ...


Salut Locke et merci pour ta réponse,
il s'agit du MdP de session.

C'est un MB 10.1 (2017) pas un MBA.

J'imaginais un Hub Usb-C qui accepterait une entrée Usb-C de chargeur et des sorties USB 3 (pour le SSd externe et une souris, voir un clavier le temps de la config)

Si A-->N fonctionne pendant ce p*tain de confinement, on va faire des tests et je dirai quoi.


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> C'est un MB 10.1 (2017) pas un MBA.


Désolé, mais ce n'est pas clair ! Est-ce un MBP _(Macbook Pro)_. Si oui, Retina ou pas ? Ton 10.1 correspond à quoi ?


----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Désolé, mais ce n'est pas clair ! Est-ce un MBP _(Macbook Pro)_. Si oui, Retina ou pas ? Ton 10.1 correspond à quoi ?


Désolé, ce n'est pas clair pour moi non plus. Ce n'est pas le mien.

A priori, c'est un MB (pas pro) 
D'après Apple (https://checkcoverage.apple.com/fr/fr/?) c'est :


> MacBook (Retina, 12-inch, 2017)


Il démarre bien sur le SSD externe avec "alt", mais sans clavier ni trackpad.
Donc au moins jusqu'à l'instal de Brigadier et des drivers de MaJ BootCamp, je ne peux rien faire sans souris et clavier externe puisqu'il ne possède qu'un seul port USB-C


----------



## Locke (2 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> je ne peux rien faire sans souris et clavier externe puisqu'il ne possède qu'un seul port USB-C


Et c'est bien ça ton problème, généralement une Magic mouse est reconnue, mais je conseille fortement d'utilisation d'une souris filaire. Je me répète, n'ayant pas de Mac avec des ports USB-C, je ne peux pas te répondre !


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2020)

Alors, MaJ :

ENCORE UNE REUSSITE 

Je récapitule :
 WIN10 sur un SSD externe en USB3 sur un MacBook 12 de 2017 avec High Sierra.
Je vous fais grâce du matériel qui se trouve facilement (bon, pas le MB)

Impossible de suivre le tuto sur le MB 12 2017, qui ne possède qu'une entrée USB C en tout et pour tout.

Je créé donc le disque avec un MBP 2012 avec Mojave. (_A propos la dernière version de Win proposée fonctionne parfaitement le 02/11/20)_

J'interromps le processus quand il faut redémarrer sur Win avec le Mac pour passer mon SSD sur le MB (et ne pas continuer sur le MBP. Je ne sais pas si ça a une importance quelconque)

Là, le clavier et le trackpad ne sont pas reconnus par WIN10.

Achat d'un adaptateur USB-C -->2 USB3 + 1 USB (+ RJ45 utile éventuellement…)
Grosse pub vu le prix (https://www.amazon.fr/VAVA-Adapter-...6b4f2a6d3fa178edacfe26054&language=fr_FR&th=1)

Re-démarrage sur le SSD externe depuis le MB 12 avec un clavier PC et une souris sur l'adaptateur.
Clavier et souris bien reconnus, pas de Wifi, non détecté. 
Branchement de la clé contenant "Brigadier" sur l'adaptateur. Wifi OK, mais toujours pas de clavier ni souris (trackpad)

Téléchargement de BootCamp-041-89042, puis instal sur le MB (toujours avec l'adaptateur)

Re-démarrage, clavier (+ éclairage du clavier >OK) et trackpad fonctionnels

Au final MaJ de Bootcamp,  de Win10, etc…


Bref MERCI LOCKE


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Impossible de suivre le tuto sur le MB 12 2017, qui ne possède qu'une entrée USB C en tout et pour tout.


Donc tu réponds à ta question posée à laquelle il m'était impossible de vérifier, vu que je n'ai pas de port USB-C, donc si certains membres lisent le tutoriel et ta réponse, ils sauront pourquoi le port USB-C pose problème.


Invité a dit:


> Bref MERCI LOCKE


Le plus important est que tu sois parvenu à tes fins, même par un chemin détourné.


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Donc tu réponds à ta question posée à laquelle il m'était impossible de vérifier, vu que je n'ai pas de port USB-C, donc si certains membres lisent le tutoriel et ta réponse, ils sauront pourquoi le port USB-C pose problème.
> 
> Le plus important est que tu sois parvenu à tes fins, même par un chemin détourné.


En fait, le chemin détourné, c'est juste parce que je n'avais pas encore l'adaptateur et que j'étais curieux de savoir si on pouvait faire l'instal depuis un ordi pour un autre.

Avec l'adaptateur idoine je pense que ça doit le faire tout pareil.


----------



## Laguinch (5 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour je me permet un up concernant ce post. merci


Laguinch a dit:


> Bonjour, dans menu sécurité /bootcamp il y a uniquement l icone disque dur celui du mac est absent. Que dous je faire pour le faire apparaître ? Merci


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> Bonjour je me permet un up concernant ce post. merci


Par défaut, tu devrais avoir ceci...




...et dans la barre des Tâches en faisant un clic sur l'icône en forme de V cela...




...si tel n'est pas le cas, cela sous-entend que toutes les mises à jour officielles de chez Microsoft ne sont pas faites et qu'il faut aussi lancer depuis le menu Démarrer le petit logiciel Apple Software Update. Par le passé, il y avait des bugs, mais plus maintenant, la preuve en est avec mes copies écrans.

De plus, si on fait un clic sur l'icône carrée en position verticale on obtient ça...




...et pour une fois Apple en dit un peu plus long... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-control-panel/welcome/mac

Et là, je suis bien sous Windows, si, si. Pour le savoir lorsque je réponds, je suis trahis par les copies écrans des fenêtres, sous Windows il n'y a pas d'option pour créer un ombrage, on peut faire le contour et c'est tout...


----------



## Laguinch (5 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Par défaut, tu devrais avoir ceci...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 196755
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Merci pour la reponse le pb est justement que je n ai qu un disque de dispo celui de Windows je n'ai pas le mac

edit oups dsl post en double


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> Merci pour la reponse le pb est justement que je n ai qu un disque de dispo celui de Windows je n'ai pas le mac


Est-ce que tu avais bien téléchargé les pilotes/drivers depuis Assistant Boot Camp et lancer le fichier Setup.exe depuis Windows ?


----------



## Laguinch (5 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Est-ce que tu avais bien téléchargé les pilotes/drivers depuis Assistant Boot Camp et lancer le fichier Setup.exe depuis Windows ?


Oui tout à fait.


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> Oui tout à fait.


Il va falloir en dire plus, tu as quel modèle de Mac et entendons-nous bien, ici on ne mentionne que des problèmes liés avec une installation dans un disque dur USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt. Tu as utilisé quel fichier .iso, quel est le nom exact qui par défaut est *Win10_20H2_French_x64.iso* et téléchargé depuis un Mac ?


----------



## Laguinch (5 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il va falloir en dire plus, tu as quel modèle de Mac et entendons-nous bien, ici on ne mentionne que des problèmes liés avec une installation dans un disque dur USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt. Tu as utilisé quel fichier .iso, quel est le nom exact qui par défaut est *Win10_20H2_French_x64.iso* et téléchargé depuis un Mac ?


mon mac est un MBP 13 pouces mi-2014 avec macos Catalina. J'ai un dd externe USB 3 et le .iso était le Win10_1909_French_x64 telechargé depuis le mac. Sur le mac je n'ai que le DD mac dans preference/disque de demarrage
tout fonctionne parfaitement à part ce probleme à priori merci


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> mon mac est un MBP 13 pouces mi-2014 avec macos Catalina. J'ai un dd externe USB 3 et le .iso était le Win10_1909_French_x64 telechargé depuis le mac.


Eh bien, tu peux tout recommencer, mais en utilisant le fichier *Win10_20H2_French_x64.iso*. Pourquoi ? Je le mentionne parmi les 11 pages, il y avait un bug avec les pilotes/drivers d'Apple en utilisant les versions précédentes de Windows. Toute version antérieure à la 2004, oui avant la 20H2 c'était cette version, est à proscrire.

Malheureusement pour toi, tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de tout recommencer, car comme mentionné une version de Windows ne peut pas être réparée depuis un Mac qui ne possède pas de BIOS. En clair, même si on peut créer une clé USB de démarrage de Windows, le maitre absolu au démarrage est la carte mère du Mac utilisé qui ne digère pas le protocole de démarrage de Windows. Pour tenter une réparation de Windows, il faut comme sous macOS avoir accès à la partition de récupération, sous Windows il y en a bien une mais que la carte mère d'un Mac ne prendra jamais en compte.


----------



## Laguinch (5 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Eh bien, tu peux tout recommencer, mais en utilisant le fichier *Win10_20H2_French_x64.iso*. Pourquoi ? Je le mentionne parmi les 11 pages, il y avait un bug avec les pilotes/drivers d'Apple en utilisant les versions précédentes de Windows. Toute version antérieure à la 2004, oui avant la 20H2 c'était cette version, est à proscrire.
> 
> Malheureusement pour toi, tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de tout recommencer, car comme mentionné une version de Windows ne peut pas être réparée depuis un Mac qui ne possède pas de BIOS. En clair, même si on peut créer une clé USB de démarrage de Windows, le maitre absolu au démarrage est la carte mère du Mac utilisé qui ne digère pas le protocole de démarrage de Windows. Pour tenter une réparation de Windows, il faut comme sous macOS avoir accès à la partition de récupération, sous Windows il y en a bien une mais que la carte mère d'un Mac ne prendra jamais en compte.


ok merci bon ben je vais recomencer pas de soucis. Pour la cle dé windows 10 je pourrai la recupérer et la réutiliser ? Par contre dans le 1erpost tu mentionnes le fichier Win10_20H2_French_x64.iso d'une taille de 5,29 Go mais celui que je télécharge depuis microsift fait 6,17Go


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> tu mentionnes le fichier Win10_20H2_French_x64.iso d'une taille de 5,29 Go mais celui que je télécharge depuis microsift fait 6,17Go


Pour la taille tu as raison, en entête du message j'ai bien modifié le n° de version, mais pas la taille. J'ai fait correction et la taille exacte est bien 6,17 Go. Heureusement qu'il y en a qui suivent. 

Si ta clé USB ne contient que les pilotes/drivers, non, ce n'est pas utile de la garder, car tu peux à tout moment en faire le téléchargement, relis le bas de la réponse #2.


----------



## Laguinch (5 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pour la taille tu as raison, en entête du message j'ai bien modifié le n° de version, mais pas la taille. J'ai fait correction et la taille exacte est bien 6,17 Go. Heureusement qu'il y en a qui suivent.
> 
> Si ta clé USB ne contient que les pilotes/drivers, non, ce n'est pas utile de la garder, car tu peux à tout moment en faire le téléchargement, relis le bas de la réponse #2.


oups concernant la clé je parlais de la clé d'activation de windows 10


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> oups concernant la clé je parlais de la clé d'activation de windows 10


Bien sûr que oui, mais en effet ce n'était pas clair. A la base, tu peux très bien faire l'installation sans internet et sans entrer la licence. Oui, oui, il y a bien une option dans l'écran d'installation et c'est ce que je fais, ça fait gagner un peu de temps. Une fois les pilotes/drivers installés, la connexion WiFi active, il suffit dans Paramètres/Windows et sécurité/Activation de taper le n° de licence et c'est tout.


----------



## mdlbuz (5 Novembre 2020)

Tu as essayé avec la toute dernière version de windows?
et pour passer d’un système à l’autre au démarrage, tjs appuyer sur la touche option?

je n’ai pas encore lu toutes les pages. Mais c’est très intéressant. faut juste j’achète un boîtier et un disque ssd a moins que j’apprenne la manip sur un vieux disque usb de 320go


----------



## Invité (5 Novembre 2020)

Je viens de me rendre compte que je n'ai pas de menu bootcamp, pourtant le "Apple Software;Update" est à jour.

Bizarre…


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Je viens de me rendre compte que je n'ai pas de menu bootcamp,


Tu n'as pas cette icône carrée lorsque tu fais un clic sur le chapeau chinois...




... ? Dans mon autre exemple, je mentionne une icône en forme de V, ce qui est normal pour moi vu que je n'ai jamais supporté de voir la barre des tâches en bas !


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu n'as pas cette icône carrée lorsque tu fais un clic sur le chapeau chinois...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 196845
> 
> ...


Hmm, comment dire…
Berf, suis un peu con con.

Merci


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Hmm, comment dire…
> Berf, suis un peu con con.


Par défaut, dans le *Panneau de configuration* et *Système et sécurité*, tu as ceci...


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Par défaut, dans le *Panneau de configuration* et *Système et sécurité*, tu as ceci...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 196871
> Voir la pièce jointe 196873


Ah ? Peut être.
J'ai rendu le Mac à sa propriétaire, avec le hub et de DDE.

Toutes les applis boulot fonctionnent. La licence Office 365 du boulot est installé direct avec tous les réglages.

J'ai été vachement surpris de l'efficacité de la chose. 
Quand je pense aux galères pour certains produits Apple ! M$ a fait un sacré bon boulot depuis le temps !!!

Elle est très satisfaite. 
Elle pourra utiliser son petit MB 12 pour le boulot pendant son confinement perso (CG grossesse).


----------



## Laguinch (8 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Eh bien, tu peux tout recommencer, mais en utilisant le fichier *Win10_20H2_French_x64.iso*. Pourquoi ? Je le mentionne parmi les 11 pages, il y avait un bug avec les pilotes/drivers d'Apple en utilisant les versions précédentes de Windows. Toute version antérieure à la 2004, oui avant la 20H2 c'était cette version, est à proscrire.
> 
> Malheureusement pour toi, tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de tout recommencer, car comme mentionné une version de Windows ne peut pas être réparée depuis un Mac qui ne possède pas de BIOS. En clair, même si on peut créer une clé USB de démarrage de Windows, le maitre absolu au démarrage est la carte mère du Mac utilisé qui ne digère pas le protocole de démarrage de Windows. Pour tenter une réparation de Windows, il faut comme sous macOS avoir accès à la partition de récupération, sous Windows il y en a bien une mais que la carte mère d'un Mac ne prendra jamais e



Bonjour Loke, j'ai donc refait une installation complète avec le dernier fichier iso et avec les fichier bootcamp sur un ssd M2 et adaptateur idem ce que tu as proposé sur la page précédente. J'ai fait les mises à jour et j'ai malheureusement toujours le même problème seul le DD windows s'affiche dans le gestionnaire bootcamp et inversement sur osx seul le dd mac s'affiche.
Que puis je essayer ?
merci


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> Que puis je essayer ?


J'ai le sentiment que ce sont les pilotes/drivers de ton MBP 2014 qui sont la source de ton problème. Dans un premier temps, tu télécharges le petit fichier Brigadier... https://github.com/timsutton/brigadier/releases ...dans le dossier Téléchargements, tu feras un clic droit sur le fichier et tu sélectionnes Exécuter en tant qu'administrateur...




...une fenêtre noire de commande s'ouvrira, il n'y a pas d'intervention de ta part et tu attends la fin des opérations...





...une fois la fenêtre disparue, tu as un dossier contenant les pilotes/drivers qui sont en correspondance du modèle de ton Mac. Regarde le chemin du dossier/fichier, tu dois faire un clic droit sur le fichier *Setup.exe* et sélectionner Exécuter en tant qu'administrateur...




...tu auras cet écran qui te proposera dans ton cas de figure de faire une réparation...




...un clic sur Réparer et suis les étapes. Après redémarrage, pense à vérifier les mises à jour officielles et dans Démarrer/Apple Software Update.


----------



## Laguinch (8 Novembre 2020)

Merci L


Locke a dit:


> J'ai le sentiment que ce sont les pilotes/drivers de ton MBP 2014 qui sont la source de ton problème. Dans un premier temps, tu télécharges le petit fichier Brigadier... https://github.com/timsutton/brigadier/releases ...dans le dossier Téléchargements, tu feras un clic droit sur le fichier et tu sélectionnes Exécuter en tant qu'administrateur...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 197131
> 
> ...


Merci Loke, je n'avais pas fait la mise à jour apple sur windows et la le dd est apparu. J'ai qd meme executé Brigadier pour que tout soit ok cette fois.


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> Merci Loke, je n'avais pas fait la mise à jour apple sur windows et la le dd est apparu.


Maintenant tu as bien ceci...




...comme je le mentionne aussi en réponse #220 et aussi en #218 ?


----------



## Laguinch (8 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Maintenant tu as bien ceci...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 197169
> 
> ...


Oui c'est tout bon merci. Je sais que tu n'en n'as pas forcement l'utilité mais pour te remercier pour ton super job je peux te proposer de t'imprimer un etui pour le ssd M2 (cf photo). Merci encore


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> Oui c'est tout bon merci. Je sais que tu n'en n'as pas forcement l'utilité mais pour te remercier pour ton super job je peux te proposer de t'imprimer un etui pour le ssd M2 (cf photo). Merci encore


Merci, c'est gentil de ta part, mais comme mentionner ce matériel restera en l'état vu qu'il n'y a que moi qui en ferait l'usage. Sinon, ton problème est résolu et c'est le plus intéressant.


----------



## Laguinch (10 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Merci, c'est gentil de ta part, mais comme mentionner ce matériel restera en l'état vu qu'il n'y a que moi qui en ferait l'usage. Sinon, ton problème est résolu et c'est le plus intéressant.


Bonjour Loke,
je souhaire refaire une installatio sur un autre macbook pro. Est ce que je peux reutiliser la meme machine virtuelle qui se trouve sur mon mac puis au moment il faut etiendre la machine virtuelle puis redemarer sur la mac brancher le DD externe si l'autre macbook ? Si oui faut il bien passer par le terminal ? Merci


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> Bonjour Loke,
> je souhaire refaire une installatio sur un autre macbook pro. Est ce que je peux reutiliser la meme machine virtuelle qui se trouve sur mon mac puis au moment il faut etiendre la machine virtuelle puis redemarer sur la mac brancher le DD externe si l'autre macbook ? Si oui faut il bien passer par le terminal ? Merci


Il vaut mieux effacer le fichier *bootcamp.vmdk* qui se trouve dans TA Maison. Le logiciel Virtual Box étant déjà installé, si tu suis le tutoriel il n'y aura aucun problème pour la suite. Attention, il faut bien vérifier dans le Terminal que dans la commande...


> sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename bootcamp.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/disk2


...que c'est le bon disque dur USB qui est sélectionné. Mais un conseil, fais l'installation depuis l'autre MBP, car chaque MBP à des caractéristiques différentes. Pourquoi depuis l'autre MBP ? Si tu commences l'installation depuis ton MBP, il y a un démarrage pour finaliser la fin de l'installation de Windows et ce dernier prendra en compte dans un premier temps de ses caractéristiques matériels qui ne seront surement pas les mêmes que dans l'autre. Mieux vaut éviter toute mauvaise surprise.


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2020)

Pour avoir merdé de  nombreuses fois, je confirme qu'il faut un fichier *bootcamp.vmdk *neuf à chaque tentative.

Pour la création il est possible de le faire sur un autre Mac ou MB(P), mais (je crois) qu'il faut changer de Mac après le re-démarrage pour être sûr que le reste fonctionne*.*
C'était ma seule tentative en ce sens, donc peut être que ce n'est pas un point indispensable ?


----------



## mdlbuz (11 Novembre 2020)

Bon je pense que je vais me lancer malgré que je sois totalement néophyte ds cet univers macOS. 
J’ai un ssd externe de 500go flambant neuf Et mon MacBook Pro 16 flambant neuf (bon il est plus neuf puisqu’il a 2 mois)
On verra bien, mais j’ai pas tout compris au tuto. 
Ce que je ne comprend pas bien, c’est comment Windows va démarrer après. Plusieurs passages ds ce sujet m’enmelent les pinceaux. Un coup je comprend que il va falloir sélectionner qui démarrer à l’allumage du Mac (facon bootcamp en appuyant sur option à l’allumage) et un coup je comprend que ça va se lancer une fois sous Mac OS.


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprend pas bien, c’est comment Windows va démarrer après. Plusieurs passages ds ce sujet m’enmelent les pinceaux. Un coup je comprend que il va falloir sélectionner qui démarrer à l’allumage du Mac (facon bootcamp en appuyant sur option à l’allumage) et un coup je comprend que ça va se lancer une fois sous Mac OS.


Quel que soit le cas de figure, tu démarres en maintenant longuement la touche *alt *jusqu'à voir 2 icônes, 1 de couleur grise qui sera Macintosh HD, 1 de couleur orange EFI Boot qui contient la version de Windows 10. Bien, peu importe ce que tu choisiras, mais par exemple si tu choisis l'icône orange EFI Boot tu démarreras sur Windows.

Pas de souci, pour le moment c'est clair. Si tu veux que ce soit Macintosh HD qui démarrera toujours en premier sans avoir à maintenir la touche *alt*, dans Windows tu dans *Démarrer/Système Windows/Panneau de configuration* qui ouvrira cette fenêtre...




...un clic sur *Système et sécurité* ouvrira cette nouvelle fenêtre...




...tout en bas un clic sur *Boot Camp* ouvrira cette fenêtre contextuelle...




...et là, pour notre exemple, tu sélectionnes *Mac macOS* et un clic sur Redémarrer. Donc à chaque démarrage ce sera bien Macintosh HD qui démarrera ta session de travail. Tu auras compris que pour avoir accès à Windows, il te faudra redémarrer et maintenir la touche *alt*. Pour ton information, sous macOS tu peux faire la même chose en allant dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage et sélectionner Macintosh HD ou Windows.


----------



## mdlbuz (11 Novembre 2020)

Actuellement avec bootcamp c’est la touche option.


----------



## mdlbuz (11 Novembre 2020)

C’est la même chose que ton tuto?








						Comment utiliser Boot Camp sur un disque externe - iPom
					

Boot Camp et Boot Camp Assistant vous permettent d'installer Windows sur votre Mac. C'est une fonctionnalité intéressante qui vous permet de sélectionner – au démarrage – le système d'exploitation que vous souhaitez utiliser: macOS ou Windows. L'un des inconvénients de Boot Camp et du programme...




					ipom.fr


----------



## mdlbuz (11 Novembre 2020)

Faut il que je vire la partition bootcamp existante avant pour éviter un risque de conflit? Et ainsi remettre l’espace récupérer sur une autre partition?


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> C’est la même chose que ton tuto?


Ça revient au même, mais ma référence de base date de 2016, donc bien plus ancien et surprenant. 


mdlbuz a dit:


> Actuellement avec bootcamp c’est la touche option.





mdlbuz a dit:


> Faut il que je vire la partition bootcamp existante avant pour éviter un risque de conflit? Et ainsi remettre l’espace récupérer sur une autre partition?


Donc tu as actuellement une version de Windows installé en interne ? Si oui, c'est à toi de voir ce que tu veux faire dans le futur. Pour tester, rien ne t'empêche de le faire en sachant qu'au démarrage, du fait que tu as déjà une version de Windows en interne, que lors du démarrage tu auras 2 icônes orange EFI Boot et qu'il te sera difficile de savoir quelle est la version utilisée en cours.

Le mieux pour un test et de renommer ta version en cours sur le Bureau en Windows 10 INT. Lorsque tu seras dans une session Windows, depuis l'Explorateur de fichiers, tu sauras si tu as bien démarré depuis Windows 10 INT.


----------



## mdlbuz (11 Novembre 2020)

Si j’y arrive, le but sera de récupérer l’espace de bootcamp. Donc autant le virer de suite avant l’installation sur un disque externe.

le seul truc qui me fait peur, c’est d’utiliser le terminal. Je sais même pas ce que c’est


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Donc autant le virer de suite avant l’installation sur un disque externe.
> 
> le seul truc qui me fait peur, c’est d’utiliser le terminal. Je sais même pas ce que c’est


Dans un premier temps, je te conseille d'essayer avec un disque dur USB 3.0, de suivre le tutoriel, de regarder la vidéo plusieurs fois. De bien donner un nom distinct pour ne pas confondre telle ou telle version de Windows, bref, de prendre le temps de lire mes réponses et lire, relire, relire et visionner le tutoriel vidéo, tout est mentionné et écrit à toutes les étapes.

En cas de succès dans le disque USB, ce ne sera qu'à ce moment-là que tu pourras faire la désinstallation en interne. Sois zen et prends le temps.


----------



## mdlbuz (11 Novembre 2020)

Justement, j’ai lu plusieurs fois. Et plus je lis, plus je mélange. 
par sécurité, je préfère virer la partition bootcamp existante. Ça ne me gêne pas du tout, il n’y a rien dessus à part le logiciel pour mes comptes. 
Et en cas d’échec, ça me permettra de la réduire de moitié vu l’usage de Windows.


----------



## mdlbuz (11 Novembre 2020)

Il faut combien de temps environ que je me prévois ça? Tellement de chose à faire en ce moment entre le boulot et les travaux ds la maison


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Il faut combien de temps environ que je me prévois ça? Tellement de chose à faire en ce moment entre le boulot et les travaux ds la maison


Moi qui connais les séquences et ce qu'il faut vérifier, je ne serais pas à même de te le dire. Si tu prends le temps de visionner plusieurs fois la vidéo en lisant toutes les étapes que j'ai mentionnées, du fait que ce sera en utilisant un disque dur USB 3.0, il faudrait quand même compter deux heures, car il y aura un redémarrage de Windows pour finaliser l'installation.


----------



## Invité (11 Novembre 2020)

J'ai fait quelques tentatives pour le fun.
Donc sans TOUT lire, d'où des questions oiseuses. Mais Locke est là et veille 

Cette semaine, c'était pour de vrai. Ma fille va bientôt être en télétravail pendant les 4 semaines qui précèdent l'accouchement.
Logiquement elle devait laisser tomber, mais nan ! 

Bref, j'ai configuré son MB (12, pas air) assez facilement, une fois l'adaptateur requis, en 1h00.
Mais… J'avais déjà fait la moitié du process.

Si c'est ta première fois, lis et relis et regarde le tutoriel de nombreuses fois.
Si tu es bon, les 2h indiquées seront facilement atteintes (nan, pas si tu es bon. Si tu es très bon )


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Novembre 2020)

Début de la manip. Boot camp me fait supprimer l’installation de Windows 10 existante. Et il me fait éjecter le disque externe ainsi que la clé usb. 
j’ai donc fait ce qu’il voulait. 
mais qd je le relance, il ne propose pas les cases créer un disque etc.


----------



## Invité (14 Novembre 2020)

Je ne vois ni bootcamp ni clé Usb dans le tuto…


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Novembre 2020)

J’y comprend rien. Virtualbox veut pas s’installer. Je trouve pas le terminal non plus.
Deja, rien que pour formater je n’ai pas toutes les options. Moi j’ai juste une ligne pour sélectionner msdos fat.

elle sert à quoi la ligne de commande ls ?


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Début de la manip. Boot camp me fait supprimer l’installation de Windows 10 existante. Et il me fait éjecter le disque externe ainsi que la clé usb.
> j’ai donc fait ce qu’il voulait.
> mais qd je le relance, il ne propose pas les cases créer un disque etc.


Déjà, relis le titre et revois plusieurs fois la vidéo, *on n'utilise jamais Assistant Boot Camp ! *
Pour le formatage cela veut dire que tu ne sélectionnes pas la racine du disque dur.


mdlbuz a dit:


> J’y comprend rien. Virtualbox veut pas s’installer. Je trouve pas le terminal non plus.
> Deja, rien que pour formater je n’ai pas toutes les options. Moi j’ai juste une ligne pour sélectionner msdos fat.


Si je demande de lire toutes les réponses de ce message dédié, ce n'est pas sans raison. Par exemple dans la réponse #190 je mentionne quoi ?


mdlbuz a dit:


> elle sert à quoi la ligne de commande ls ?


Regarde la vidéo au moment ou je la mentionne et c'est avant tout une vérification de la présence de la bonne création du fichier .vmdk comme dans la 2ème copie écran de la réponse #1.


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Novembre 2020)

Oublié de télécharger l´image Windows 
j’en suis à l’étape de sélectionner justement ds virtual truc. 
pas simple de jongler de la vidéo aux autres parties. La vidéo me prend tout l’écran, je dois réduire chaque fois. Elle est trop petite sur la tablette

C’est bon, j’ai réussi comme je le mentionne. 
par contre, pourquoi je n’ai pas autant d’option que dans ta vidéo pour le formatage des disques? Version d´os différente? Suis sous catalina derniere version


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2020)

Evite de répondre toutes les minutes, ce n'est pas un tchat.




0) un clic sur Présentation et tu sélectionnes Afficher tous les appareils
1) tu sélectionnes la racine du disque dur et non pas ce qui est en-dessous
2) un clic sur Effacer affichera les options suivantes
3) tu donnes un nom explicite comme WINDOWS
4) dans ton cas tu sélectionneras MS-DOS (FAT)
5) tu sélectionneras impérativement Table de partition GUID
6) un clic sur Effacer et tu patientes quelques instants

Voilà, ça c'est un bon formatage.


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Novembre 2020)

Ok. Je n’avais pas cette information pour le formatage. Est ce que je dois recommencer tout?

Et flûte, je dois recommencer, me suis planter en voulant formater la clé usb, j’ai formaté le disque ssd


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Ok. Je n’avais pas cette information pour le formatage. Est ce que je dois recommencer tout?


C'est quand même bien à toi de connaître comment fonctionne Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est quand même bien à toi de connaître comment fonctionne Utilitaire de disque.


Je t’ai déjà dit que je débute dans l’univers Mac. J’ai tout à apprendre

Suis coinc dans virtuel box. Pas moyen de créer de nouveau. Il me dit que ça existe déjà dans var/root /virtualbox vms et que ce dossier appartient probablement à une autre machine
Et pas moyen de e trouver pour supprimer ça


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Suis coinc dans virtuel box. Pas moyen de créer de nouveau. Il me dit que ça existe déjà dans var/root /virtualbox vms et que ce dossier appartient probablement à une autre machine
> Et pas moyen de e trouver pour supprimer ça


Il faut effacer le fichier *.vmdk *qui se trouve dans Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/TA Maison...




...et recommencer. Et pour la vidéo, tu peux la télécharger, si, si, il y a bien un lien de téléchargement.


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Novembre 2020)

C’est bon, a priori, j’ai tout retrouvé.


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Novembre 2020)

Ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi.
je vais jusqu’au bout du tuto sans problème. Au redémarrage j´ai bien le choix Mac OS ou Efi. Je sélectionne efi, et j’ai une pomme qui apparaît. Ensuite un écran blanc avec des trucs très brefs a l’écran (vraiment pas le temps de voir), ensuite de nouveau la pomme pour voir cet écran.
Mais c’est bon, j’ai trouvé l’info dans le tuto. J’ai pu démarrer sur le disque externe. L’installation se termine du coup. Pour info, j’ai pas la touche alt sur mon mbp.


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> je vais jusqu’au bout du tuto sans problème. Au redémarrage j´ai bien le choix Mac OS ou Efi. Je sélectionne efi, et j’ai une pomme qui apparaît. Ensuite un écran blanc avec des trucs très brefs a l’écran (vraiment pas le temps de voir), ensuite de nouveau la pomme pour voir cet écran.


Tu as donc un Mac avec la puce T2, mais tu as trouvé la solution.


mdlbuz a dit:


> L’installation se termine du coup. Pour info, j’ai pas la touche alt sur mon mbp.


Allons bon, c'est nouveau ça ? Elle est en bas à gauche du clavier entre les touches ctrl et cmd...




mais bon Apple à l'air d'avoir modifier les derniers claviers en en faisant la suppression...





...donc *option* = *alt*


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Novembre 2020)

Oui c’est bien ça.
installation terminée. Me reste juste les pilotes de façon à pouvoir utiliser le clavier et le trackpad du portable au lieu de periph déportés.
par contre, c’est normal que windows ne voit pas le contenu du Mac? ce sera résolu qd je mettrais bootcamp sur Windows?
Sinon, du coup cette installation n’a aucun intérêt pour mon usage. Le but étant de retrouver ma partition de sauvegarde que j’avais créé avec l’utilitaire disque en exfat.
et du coup, si je ne branche pas le,disque externe, démarrage auto sur MacOS, et si je branche, démarrage auto sur Windows si j’ai bien compris?
Cet après midi, étape suivante zvec brigadier pour tous les pilotes. Windows update n’a rien trouvé et installé contrairement à qd on passe par une installation bootcamp.

une précision que je ne comprend pas, assistant bootcamp ou brigadier, faut le lancer sous Windows ou sous Mac? J’ai du mal à trouver l’info dans toutes les pages de lecture et à force, j’avoue m’y perdre un peu. 

Merci pour le tuto. Plus simple que je ne pensais pour le néophyte que je suis ds cet univers macOS.


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> c’est normal que windows ne voit pas le contenu du Mac? ce sera résolu qd je mettrais bootcamp sur Windows?


Que Windows soit installé dans un disque dur USB ou en interne via Assistant Boot Camp, il est impossible de voir la partition contenant les fichiers de macOS, ces 2 OS _(Operating System) _sont aux antipodes et n'utilisent pas les mêmes fichiers système. Dans une version de Windows, les fichiers système sont extrêmement nombreux, une vraie horreur.

Que ce soit sous macOS ou Windows, pour voir le contenu et éventuellement copier des données il faudra utiliser des logiciels tiers de chez Paragon, tu as la liste ici... https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/about/products-a-to-z/


mdlbuz a dit:


> Cet après midi, étape suivante zvec brigadier pour tous les pilotes. Windows update n’a rien trouvé et installé contrairement à qd on passe par une installation bootcamp.


Non, tu n'as pas lu toutes mes réponses intermédiaires, tu n'as pas besoin d'utiliser Brigadier. Depuis ta session macOS, tu lances Assistant Boot Camp, tu fais un clic sur Action...




...un clic sur Télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows qui ouvrira cette fenêtre contextuelle...




...tu indiques un dossier comme celui de Téléchargements...




...et tu fais un Copier/Coller de WindowsSupport dans une clé USB...




...tu redémarres sous Windows en maintenant la touche alt/option, tu connectes ta clé USB. Dans l'Explorateur de fichiers, tu vas dans le contenu de WindowsSupport/Bootcamp, tu fais un clic droit sur le fichier Setup.exe et tu suis les indications depuis cette fenêtre d'installation...




...après redémarrage, il faudra aller dans le menu Démarrer et lancer Apple Sotfware Update et enfin terminer par faire les mises à jour de Windows dans Windows Update. Tout cela est expliqué en long, en large et en travers dans ce message.


mdlbuz a dit:


> Sinon, du coup cette installation n’a aucun intérêt pour mon usage. Le but étant de retrouver ma partition de sauvegarde que j’avais créé avec l’utilitaire disque en exfat.


Et ce que tu mentionnes n'a aucun sens, quelle sauvegarde en exFAT, de quoi ? Que ce soit sous Windows ou macOS il est impossible d'utiliser le format exFAT pour faire une sauvegarde, ce format permet de faire des échanges, de lire/écrire des données entre macOS et Windows et c'est tout !

Et là je suis sous macOS Big Sur, alors c'est peu de dire si les manipulations sont pérennes.


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Novembre 2020)

la partition exfat me sert de sauvegarde de mes données en attendant de les transférer sur un disque externe. Pour ça que j’emploie le terme sauvegarde. Pas approprié en effet pour un cartésien comme toi

bigsur, je vais attendre la sortie officielle. Aucun intérêt pour moi de m’y mettre alors que je ne connais déjà pas Catelina. Je ne voudrais pas faire des infidélités à ma femme avec cette dame lol


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> la partition exfat me sert de sauvegarde de mes données en attendant de les transférer sur un disque externe. Pour ça que j’emploie le terme sauvegarde. Pas approprié en effet pour un cartésien comme toi


Alors comme mentionné de nombreuses fois, il n'y a pas besoin de logiciel tiers, le format exFAT est visible depuis macOS ou Windows et permet de lire/écrire des données depuis l'un ou l'autre système. Ce n'est pourtant pas faute de le répéter.


mdlbuz a dit:


> bigsur, je vais attendre la sortie officielle. Aucun intérêt pour moi de m’y mettre alors que je ne connais déjà pas Catelina. Je ne voudrais pas faire des infidélités à ma femme avec cette dame lol


La sortie officielle de macOS Big Sur a eu lieu le jeudi 12 novembre à 19 heures en France.


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Alors comme mentionné de nombreuses fois, il n'y a pas besoin de logiciel tiers, le format exFAT est visible depuis macOS ou Windows et permet de lire/écrire des données depuis l'un ou l'autre système. Ce n'est pourtant pas faute de le répéter.
> 
> La sortie officielle de macOS Big Sur a eu lieu le jeudi 12 novembre à 19 heures en France.


Je le sais très bien pour le exfat. Je parlais juste du fait que cette partition exfat qui est sur le mbp n’est pas visible sous Windows depuis l’installation sur le disque externe. Mais comme j’ai dit l’installation n’est pas encore finie. Faudrat suivre un minimum aussi lol 

big sur, je ne suis pas encore aller sur les mise à jour. Peut être pour ça qu’il ne me l´a pas proposée. Si c’est comme sur tablette ou téléphone, ça propose des mises à jour quasi quotidiennement, du coup je désactive tellement c’est gavant.


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Novembre 2020)

J’ai fait la manip pour bootcamp. Je n’ai pas d’icône ds la zone de notification sous Windows. Pas non plus la possibilité d’utiliser le trackpad ni le clavier. Pas de son non plus.
Et bien sûr pas d’accès non plus à ma partition sur le disque interne.

J’ai testé aussi Brigadier. Le dossier sensé avoir les pilotes resté vide. Pourtant il semble télécharger des choses.

Et pour couronner le tout, Windows ne veut pas s’activer. 

Ça commence à m’énerver sérieusement. Je vais finir par revendre le disque ssd acheté pour cet occasion et refaire Bootcamp comme je l’avais fait.


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2020)

Comme tu sembles n'en faire qu'à ta tête ne ne suivant pas à la lettre le tutoriel, je ne peux plus rien pour toi ! Et pourtant, même dans un vieux disque dur à plateaux de 320 Go en 7200 tr/mn qui a 8 ans, ça fonctionne du premier coup.


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Novembre 2020)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu dis j’en fail qu’à ma tête puisque J’ai fait exactement ce que tu m’as dit de faire sous Windows concernant bootcamp Puis apple à mettre à jour et redémarrage. Pourtant rien ne change.

Bon vais plus t’embêter, j’ai voulu tout supprimer et remettre à plat macOS. Tout est planté. Catalina ne s’installe plus


----------



## Laguinch (20 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
depuis le passage sur Big Sur mon MacBook pro mi-2104 je suis obliger de booter 2 fois en maintenant la touche alt pour pouvoir démarrer Windows. Au 1er démarrage j'arrive sur l'écran avec la fenêtre bleu les petits points en bas tourne puis redémarrage je maintien touche alt rechoisi EFI puis la le démarrage de Windows se fait. Suis je le seul dans cette situation ?
NB : je regrette l'installation de Big Sur MacBook pro super lent au démarrage et à l'extinction.
Je précise bien que sous Catalina je n'avais pas ce boot en 2 fois.
Merci


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> Bonjour,
> depuis le passage sur Big Sur mon MacBook pro mi-2104 je suis obliger de booter 2 fois en maintenant la touche alt pour pouvoir démarrer Windows. Au 1er démarrage j'arrive sur l'écran avec la fenêtre bleu les petits points en bas tourne puis redémarrage je maintien touche alt rechoisi EFI puis la le démarrage de Windows se fait. Suis je le seul dans cette situation ?


C'est bien, mais il faudrait rappeler si ta version de Windows est dans le disque dur interne ou dans un disque dur USB ? Par défaut, si Windows est dans un disque dur USB, rien ne change au démarrage tout en maintenant la touche *alt* ou *option* selon les claviers. Si problème il y a, c'est peut-être dû à une mauvaise installation de macOS Big Sur.


Laguinch a dit:


> NB : je regrette l'installation de Big Sur MacBook pro super lent au démarrage et à l'extinction.


Si tu as fait seulement une mise à jour de macOS Big Sur par-dessus ton ancienne version de macOS Catalina, il est fort à parier que cette version était brinquebalante ! Il ne faut pas considérer une mise à jour majeure comme l'est macOS Big Sur comme une rustine qui va boucher les trous d'un pneu crevé, c'est même tout le contraire qui se produit !

Pour information, mon iMac 27" de 2015 est encore sous macOS Mojave, j'ai fait l'installation d'une version de Windows dans un disque dur USB 3.0 UASP, puis fait un clonage dans un support de barrette SSD 3.0 UASP, pour finir par faire un clonage de la barrette SSD 3.0 UASP dans un disque dur Thunderbolt. Ensuite, j'ai effacé le disque dur USB 3.0 UASP en installant macOS Big Sur, puis fais un clonage dans la barrette SSD 3.0 UASP sans jamais avoir rencontré le moindre souci. Je te laisse le soin de calculer le nombre d'installations et de clonages, mais en étant pragmatique et méthodique, il n'y a aucun problème.

Au final, je peux démarrer sous macOS Mojave _(disque dur interne)_, macOS Big Sur _(barrette SSD)_ ou Windows _(disque dur Thunderbolt)_ avec en réserve un disque dur USB 3.0 UASP _(Crucial) _qui me sert de souffre-douleur.


----------



## mdlbuz (20 Novembre 2020)

mode hors sujet
Je trouve que tu prends vraiment les gens de haut par rapport au ton que tu emploies ds tes messages. nous ne sommes pas tous des experts dans le monde macOS. Il faut te mettre au niveau des gens. Tu réponds toujours de façon, comme si c’était évident. Ça l’est pour toi, mais pas pour nous. Personnellement, la façon dont tu m’as rep’ dû à plusieurs reprises m´a plus dégoûté qu’autre chose de continuer dans votre univers Mac. 
met de l’eau dans ton vin et adapte toi aux ignares comme moi. 
Désolé pour le hors sujet, mais il fallait que je dise mon sentiment
mode hors sujet off


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> mode hors sujet
> Je trouve que tu prends vraiment les gens de haut par rapport au ton que tu emploies ds tes messages. nous ne sommes pas tous des experts dans le monde macOS. Il faut te mettre au niveau des gens. Tu réponds toujours de façon, comme si c’était évident. Ça l’est pour toi, mais pas pour nous. Personnellement, la façon dont tu m’as rep’ dû à plusieurs reprises m´a plus dégoûté qu’autre chose de continuer dans votre univers Mac.
> met de l’eau dans ton vin et adapte toi aux ignares comme moi.
> Désolé pour le hors sujet, mais il fallait que je dise mon sentiment
> mode hors sujet off


Bien, alors tu reprends tout depuis le début en revoyant la vidéo qui est assez explicite, car chaque étape est affichée par l'apparition d'un texte. Ceci dit, si tu ne suis pas à la lettre ledit tutoriel, je ne peux rien faire d'autre ! Toutes les opérations/manipulations et fichiers indispensables sont indiqués et détaillés, de plus il y a pas mal de pages ou sont données des informations complémentaires et là je ne peux pas en faire plus.

Ce que tu dis ne me dérange pas,  mais apprends à lire entre les lignes, je ne prends jamais personne de haut, je vais à l'essentiel. Si je pose des questions qui demandent une réponse par OUI ou NON, chez moi je n'aime pas PEUT-ÊTRE QUE, car ça fait perdre du temps. Tu arrives dans ces forums en te basant sur quoi ? Chaque membre de par sa date d'inscription à un passif, un passé, un style d'écriture propre qui plaît ou qui ne plaît pas, la mienne est celle-ci depuis la nuit des temps.


----------



## mdlbuz (20 Novembre 2020)

J’ai suivi ta vidéo à la lettre en faisant des pauses à chaque étape. Cherché dans les pages le problème avec la puce T2 et le démarrage externe. Et pourtant, ça ne fonctionne pas pour la partie pilotes. Impossible d’utiliser le clavier et le pavé de la souris du Mac. Aucun son non plus.
J’ai abandonné, réexpédier le disque ssd, et remis à plat macos Catalina tant bien que mal. Réinstallé windows via bootcamp, ça m’ira très bien comme ça vu l’usage que je fais de Windows maintenant. J’ai acheté un Mac pour les quzlite de l’écran afin de me mettre à la retouche photo. Il y avait aussi bien sous Windows chez Dell, mais à prix identique, je le suis dit autant tester autre chose que Windows. Et paraît que Mac c’est mieux pour la retouche.
Maintenant, j’apprends à utiliser le Mac avant de passer à Big. Même si beaucoup de chose me plaisent pas à utiliser dans le Finder, mais bcp trop complexe à expliquer ma demande sur un forum.

je suis d’accord, c’est plus direct de répondre oui ou non. Mais toi aussi, il faut lire entre les lignes ou demander plus d’explcation si la demande est confuse.
Bref. Là n’est pas le sujet et ça l’encombre inutilement


----------



## Laguinch (20 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais il faudrait rappeler si ta version de Windows est dans le disque dur interne ou dans un disque dur USB ? Par défaut, si Windows est dans un disque dur USB, rien ne change au démarrage tout en maintenant la touche *alt* ou *option* selon les claviers. Si problème il y a, c'est peut-être dû à une mauvaise installation de macOS Big Sur.
> 
> Si tu as fait seulement une mise à jour de macOS Big Sur par-dessus ton ancienne version de macOS Catalina, il est fort à parier que cette version était brinquebalante ! Il ne faut pas considérer une mise à jour majeure comme l'est macOS Big Sur comme une rustine qui va boucher les trous d'un pneu crevé, c'est même tout le contraire qui se produit !
> 
> ...


Bonjour Loke, dsl voici les précision je boot sur une barrette SSD 3.0 UASP. J'ai bien fait une mise à jour Big Sur par dessus Catalina en effet. Donc je pense suivre tes conseils et reinstaller completement Big Sur. Tu me confirmes que ensuite je dois réinstaller toutes les applications manuellement. Que peux t on exporter facilement pour récuperer ensuite ( mot de passe, preferences diverse etc.)
merci


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> Bonjour Loke, dsl voici les précision je boot sur une barrette SSD 3.0 UASP.


Donc, pour moi, le matériel utilisé n'est pas le problème.


Laguinch a dit:


> J'ai bien fait une mise à jour Big Sur par dessus Catalina en effet. Donc je pense suivre tes conseils et reinstaller completement Big Sur. Tu me confirmes que ensuite je dois réinstaller toutes les applications manuellement. Que peux t on exporter facilement pour récuperer ensuite ( mot de passe, preferences diverse etc.)


Sur ce point, les avis peuvent diverger, mais concernant une mise à jour majeure comme l'est macOS Big Sur, pour moi il vaut mieux refaire une installation complète. Certains utilisateurs peuvent ne pas rencontrer de problème en faisant la mise à jour. Le souci est que personne n'utilise les mêmes méthodes pour maintenir en très bon état sa version en cours de macOS.

Les forums sont une aide, mais personne ne connaît le passé en informatique des uns et des autres. Comment répondre correctement à des questions, car parfois c'est très difficile si le demandeur ne donne pas dès le départ un maximum d'informations. En y réfléchissant, il arrive que ce soit quasiment une enquête policière pour obtenir enfin les bonnes informations.

Pour résumé, mieux vaut faire une installation propre, installer ses logiciels un par un, ça permet de s'apercevoir que tel ou tel logiciel n'est pas indispensable, de refaire ses réglages personnels et sous macOS Big Sur c'est nécessaire, car certaines options sont nouvelles. Puis de recopier manuellement ses données personnelles. Oui c'est plus long, fastidieux, pour les mots de passe de Safari il suffit d'utiliser iCloud et ce sera stocké dans Trousseau, pour ses favoris faire aussi une copie que l'on peut exporter dans un fichier .html.


----------



## dan49 (22 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un macbook pro, je suis intéressé par ce sujet. J'utilise un logiciel MS MONEY qui ne peut être utilisé que sur windows.
Il ne s'agit pas d'utiliser windows couramment mais de manière épisodique.
J'ai tenté de suivre la procédure indiquée mais j'ai des erreurs.
Après /dev/disk2 et le mot de passe j'obtiens:
Vbox mange: error VDMK ainsi que plusieurs lignes d'error.notamment error: cant créate the raw disk VDMK.
Je viens demander votre aide pour me permettre de corriger cela et pouvoir installer Windows.
J'ai lu sur un site microsoft que l'on ne pouvait pas installer windows 10 qui résultait d'une mise à jour de windows 7.
Merci pour votre compréhension,
Daniel


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2020)

dan49 a dit:


> J'ai tenté de suivre la procédure indiquée mais j'ai des erreurs.
> Après /dev/disk2 et le mot de passe j'obtiens:
> Vbox mange: error VDMK ainsi que plusieurs lignes d'error.notamment error: cant créate the raw disk VDMK.
> Je viens demander votre aide pour me permettre de corriger cela et pouvoir installer Windows.


Ne sachant pas ce que tu fais exactement, je vais te conseiller de tout recommencer, de télécharger la vidéo et de suivre pas à pas et à la lettre les indications qui apparaissant dans la vidéo. Il est bien entendu que tu utilises un boîtier USB 3.0 UASP contenant un SSD, sinon ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer.


dan49 a dit:


> J'ai lu sur un site microsoft que l'on ne pouvait pas installer windows 10 qui résultait d'une mise à jour de windows 7.


Encore une fois, tu relis tout depuis le début, il est bien mentionné que cela ne concerne que l'installation d'une version de Windows 10 dont le fichier .iso a été téléchargé depuis le site officiel de Microsoft. Alors que vient faire Windows 7 !!!


----------



## Invité (22 Décembre 2020)

Pourquoi ne pas faire de virtualisation pour ce logiciel ?
Ca ne doit pas demander beaucoup de ressources, si ?


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas faire de virtualisation pour ce logiciel ?
> Ca ne doit pas demander beaucoup de ressources, si ?


Par défaut et connaissant son logiciel, oui, il ne sera consommé que peu de ressources. Mais à la base beaucoup de membres oublient de mentionner quel est le modèle exact de leur Mac, leur version de macOS en cours, la place restante dans leur disque dur interne, bref, on joue les devins sans pouvoir répondre correctement.

Et comme il mentionne Windows 7, je crains le pire.


----------



## lasperule (23 Décembre 2020)

dan49 a dit:


> J'ai lu sur un site microsoft que l'on ne pouvait pas installer windows 10 qui résultait d'une mise à jour de windows 7.


Si c'est l'enregistrement de Windows 10 qui t'inquiète, tu fais :

installation avec Windows 10 comme préconisé ;
à l'enregistrement tu mets ta clé de licence de Windows 7;
...
A la fin de l'installation ton Windows 10 sera activé.


----------



## dan49 (23 Décembre 2020)

lasperule a dit:


> Si c'est l'enregistrement de Windows 10 qui t'inquiète, tu fais :
> 
> installation avec Windows 10 comme préconisé ;
> à l'enregistrement tu mets ta clé de licence de Windows 7;
> ...


Merci pour vos réponses, ce n'est pas un boitier que j'utilise mais un adaptateur USB  / SATA . pour la procédure, je suis pas à pas la vidéo, si je parle de windows 7 c'est que mon Windows 10 est une mise à jour de windows 7 et Microsoft indique que cela ne marchera pas. Mon Macbook pro est tout neuf et a de la place 1 TO, et je n'ai pas mis grand chose dessus pour l'instant.
Je vais reprendre toute la procédure et je reviendrai vers vous.
Daniel


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2020)

dan49 a dit:


> mais un adaptateur USB / SATA .


Tu oublies complètement l'utilisation d'un tel adaptateur. Je le mentionne une pelletée de fois, il faut impérativement utiliser un boîtier USB 3.0 gérant le protocole UASP, sorti de là tu resteras indéfiniment à la rue. Ca fonctionne aussi en utilisant un disque dur Thunderbolt, mais le coût est beaucoup plus élevé.

Un boîtier vraiment pas cher... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B077XVTTJC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


dan49 a dit:


> si je parle de windows 7 c'est que mon Windows 10 est une mise à jour de windows 7 et Microsoft indique que cela ne marchera pas.


Cela sous-entend que tu as récupéré le fichier de mise à jour de chez Microsoft ? Si oui, il est impossible de faire une installation avec un tel fichier. Relis, relis, regarde la vidéo, il faut impérativement télécharger *le fichier .iso officiel* en 64 bits que je mentionne depuis le début et nulle part ailleurs.


----------



## mdlbuz (25 Décembre 2020)

dan49 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un macbook pro, je suis intéressé par ce sujet. J'utilise un logiciel MS MONEY qui ne peut être utilisé que sur windows.
> Il ne s'agit pas d'utiliser windows couramment mais de manière épisodique.
> J'ai tenté de suivre la procédure indiquée mais j'ai des erreurs.
> ...


Salut
Moi aussi j’utilise ce bon vieux Money (pas d’alternative à ce logiciel)
mais si c’est juste installer Windows pour lui, t’embête pas et fais toi une partition minimaliste avec boot camp


----------



## Locke (25 Décembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Moi aussi j’utilise ce bon vieux Money (pas d’alternative à ce logiciel)
> mais si c’est juste installer Windows pour lui, t’embête pas et fais toi une partition minimaliste avec boot camp


Ah oui, car pour toi réserver un minimum de 42 Go dans un disque dur à l'étroit est minimaliste ? C'est ballot de monopoliser autant de place pour un seul logiciel !


----------



## mdlbuz (25 Décembre 2020)

Oui, aucun problème pour moi puisque j’utilise des disques externes pour les données. 
Et tout dépend de quelle capacité dispose le disque de base


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2020)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Salut
> Moi aussi j’utilise ce bon vieux Money (pas d’alternative à ce logiciel)
> mais si c’est juste installer Windows pour lui, t’embête pas et fais toi une partition minimaliste avec boot camp



Si c'est juste pour Money, je m'emm... même pas à installer Boot Camp, une VM Virtual Box et hop.


----------



## Laguinch (27 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai eu un problème avec les pilotes Nvidia, alors dans le dossier Drivers, retire les dossiers Nvidia et AMD, l'installation se fera en basse résolution, mais ira jusqu'au bout. Ensuite fait une recherche manuelle des pilotes, car comme moi avec mon vieux MBP de 2010 c'est bien un problème de pilotes. Ceux contenus dans ce que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp ou Brigadier, ne conviennent pas. Petite remarque, tu risques d'avoir quelques échecs si tu installes des pilotes récents, alors cherche ceux de l'année 2009/2010.
> 
> Et relis la réponse  #15. Ah oui, Windows Update peut aussi trouver les bons pilotes s'ils ne sont pas trop anciens, mais cela ne fonctionne pas à tous les coups.


Bonjour,
quelqu'un aurait il le drivers ou un lien fonctionnel pour la Nvidia Gforce  9400 M de mon MacBook Pro 13 mi 2009? Merci


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> Bonjour,
> quelqu'un aurait il le drivers ou un lien fonctionnel pour la Nvidia Gforce  9400 M de mon MacBook Pro 13 mi 2009? Merci


Tu as un vieux coucou de 2009 et même NVIDIA ne propose plus ces vieux pilotes... https://www.geforce.com/Hardware/NotebookGPUs/geforce-9400mg

Tu ne dis pas ou se trouve ta version de Windows, en interne, en externe en ayant suivi le tutoriel et surtout quelle version de Windows, la 7, 8, 8,1 ou 10 ? Par défaut, ce MBP de 2009 tu ne peux pas utiliser Windows 10 !


----------



## Laguinch (27 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as un vieux coucou de 2009 et même NVIDIA ne propose plus ces vieux pilotes... https://www.geforce.com/Hardware/NotebookGPUs/geforce-9400mg
> 
> Tu ne dis pas ou se trouve ta version de Windows, en interne, en externe en ayant suivi le tutoriel et surtout quelle version de Windows, la 7, 8, 8,1 ou 10 ? Par défaut, ce MBP de 2009 tu ne peux pas utiliser Windows 10 !


Bonjour Locke, j'ai suivi ton tuto avec disque dur externe. Tout fonctionne parfaitement avec windows 10 jusqu'au redémarrage ou ensuite windows ce lance mais rebooté à chaque fois. Ok donc mon vieux coucou n'ira donc pas ?


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2020)

Laguinch a dit:


> Bonjour Locke, j'ai suivi ton tuto avec disque dur externe. Tout fonctionne parfaitement avec windows 10 jusqu'au redémarrage ou ensuite windows ce lance mais rebooté à chaque fois. Ok donc mon vieux coucou n'ira donc pas ?


Alors tu es bien dans le cas de figure que j'ai rencontré avec mon MBP de 2010 et que tu cites. Tu n'as pas d'autre choix, si tu as bien lu les réponses intermédiaires, que de faire une installation sans internet, sans entrer le n° de série. L'installation ira jusqu'au bout, mais s'affichera en basse résolution avec de grosses icônes.

Ensuite et là ou ça devient important, dans le dossier des pilotes/drivers que fait Télécharger Assistant Boot Camp ou en téléchargement manuel comme je le mentionne et/ou en utilisant le logiciel Brigadier, il faudra aller dans le dossier des drivers et virer impérativement les pilotes NVIDIA. A ce stade, tu pourras lancer le fichier Setup.exe qui installera tous les autres pilotes y compris ceux du WiFi. Tu fais toutes les mises à jour Microsoft et si ce dernier ne trouve pas de pilotes graphiques, il te faudra en faire la recherche sur internet, mais pas chez NVIDIA.

Petit exemple ici... https://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-9400M-G.11949.0.html ...mais bon, c'est sans garantie, je n'ai pas ton MBP. De toutes façons, tu n'as pas d'autres choix que de faire une recherche manuelle et tu n'as aucune autre alternative. Je vais me répéter, matériellement parlant ton vieux MBP 2009 n'est pas prévu pour utiliser Windows 10.


----------



## Laguinch (27 Décembre 2020)

J ai bien fait tout ça sauf installé le driver car je n ai pas eu de message. Tout fonctionnait. Mais lorsque j ai redémarré  ben ca ne redemarre pas. Je vais essayer avec l installation du driver. Merci


----------



## LeNewbiez (29 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir Locke,

J'ai tenté une Install de W10 sur Big Sur en suivant une procédure trouvée sur la toile, mais sans succès. 

Donc content d'avoir trouvé votre sujet qui, j'espère, va m'aider. Même si votre procédure me semble plus ... complexe. 

Par contre, avant de me lancer dans la lecture des 15 pages (sic !) je voudrais savoir si votre procédure fonctionne avec Big Sur.
J'ai l'impression que oui, mais ne l'ayant pas vu clairement écrit...

Ne sachant pas où apparait ma config, je la rappelle ici :
MacBook Pro 2018 (uniquement USB-C) sous Big Sur
DD externe 2,5" sata kingston ssd now 300 de 120gb, dans un boîtier it works usb3.

ReadU soon


----------



## dan49 (31 Décembre 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si c'est juste pour Money, je m'emm... même pas à installer Boot Camp, une VM Virtual Box et hop.


Bonjour à tous en ce dernier jour de l'année.
Je reviens vers vous après avoir acheté un boitier conforme 3.0 et compatible au protocole UASP, il s'agit d'un boitier Orico. J'en ai profité pour acheté un SSD Samsung de 500 GO.
Mon matériel:
Macbook pro 2019 16" avec Big Sur, Puce T2.
Processeur Intel core  -  Ram 16 G.O  -  Intel UHD  -  Carte vidéo AMD radéon pro 5500 M
USBC x 4 - 
Technology hyper threading activé.
Etat du verrouillage d'activation désactivé.

Je vais tenter d'expliquer ce qu'il se passe: J'ai ouvert le terminal - j'ai ouvert l'utilisateur de disque, j'ai ouvert le texte Edit dans lequel j'ai copié toutes les commandes contenues dans le blog. J'ai téléchargé le fichier iso windows 10 avec la version v2 comme il est dit.
J'ai téléchargé virtual box avec le lien indiqué.
Ensuite je suis la procédure pas à pas comme il est indiqué dans la vidéo. lorsque je concrétise l'installation de virtual box le message suivant s'affiche: " l'installation a échoué. Le programme d'installation a rencontré une erreur qui a provoqué l'échec de l'installation, contacter l'éditeur du logiciel pour obtenir de l'aide."
J'ai essayé aussi avec la dernière version de virtual box mais j'ai la même réponse.
Ayant lu dans les discussion du site que pour les macs les plus récents il pouvait y avoir des problèmes avec la sécurité. J'ai suivi la procédure préconisée et coché les deux cases demandées.
J'ai toujours la même réponse.
Je ne comprends plus rien. Pouvez vous m'aider ?
Bon réveillon à tous et par avance bonne année.
Daniel.


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2020)

dan49 a dit:


> Ensuite je suis la procédure pas à pas comme il est indiqué dans la vidéo. lorsque je concrétise l'installation de virtual box le message suivant s'affiche: " l'installation a échoué. Le programme d'installation a rencontré une erreur qui a provoqué l'échec de l'installation, contacter l'éditeur du logiciel pour obtenir de l'aide."


A quel moment tu as ce message d'erreur et avec quel logiciel ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre d'erreur serait la bienvenue.


----------



## dan49 (31 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> A quel moment tu as ce message d'erreur et avec quel logiciel ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre d'erreur serait la bienvenue.


l'erreur intervient à la fin de l'installation de virtualbox  , donc la première opération concernant le disque SSD s'est bien passée. Je ne peux pas te joindre la capture d'écran ( ignorant que je suis )


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2020)

dan49 a dit:


> l'erreur intervient à la fin de l'installation de virtualbox , donc la première opération concernant le disque SSD s'est bien passée. Je ne peux pas te joindre la capture d'écran ( ignorant que je suis )


Je me disais aussi, bien, tu dois avoir la protection SIP active. Une fois que tu as fait un double-clic sur le fichier .dmg qui ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre, tu fais un clic droit sur le fichier .pkg et tu sélectionnes Ouvrir, puis si le message d'erreur persiste tu sélectionnes Ouvrir quand même. Normalement l'installation de Virtual Box devrait démarrer.

Pour info et officiellement... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201361


----------



## dan49 (1 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour et bonne année, enfin meilleure que celle que nous venons de quitter,
j'ai essayé ta méthode mais toujours le même résultat.
j'ai désactivé le SIP mais j'ai également toujours la même réponse.


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2021)

dan49 a dit:


> j'ai désactivé le SIP mais j'ai également toujours la même réponse.


C'est curieux, donc étape suivante, tu lances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
sudo spctl --master-disable
```
...tu valides avec la touche Entrée. Ton mot de passe sera demandé, il faut le taper en aveugle, car il ne s'affichera pas et tu valides avec la touche Entrée...tu auras donc après ceci dans Préférences Système/Sécurité et confidentialité/Général...




...qui cette fois-ci te permettra d'installer Virtual Box.


----------



## dan49 (1 Janvier 2021)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse, peux tu me préciser à quel endroit du moniteur d'activité tu colles la commande. Merci


----------



## Invité (1 Janvier 2021)

Dans le Terminal…


----------



## dan49 (1 Janvier 2021)

je l'ai effectivement mise dans le terminal mais la ligne intéressante n'y figure pas et j'ai toujours le même problème.

la ligne en question est : désactiver l'ouverture de session automatique. qui ne figure pas après l'application de la ligne de commande.


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2021)

dan49 a dit:


> Je te remercie pour ta réponse, peux tu me préciser à quel endroit du moniteur d'activité tu colles la commande. Merci


C'est moi qui est fait une boulette en réponse        #293      , c'est dans le Terminal.



dan49 a dit:


> la ligne en question est : désactiver l'ouverture de session automatique. qui ne figure pas après l'application de la ligne de commande.


En relisant, tu as une puce T2 et ça pose en effet problème. Il te faut donc désactiver temporairement les 2 options... https://support.apple.com/fr-ca/HT208198 ...




...cochées en rouge et tu suis bien la procédure officielle d'Apple pour avoir cet écran.


----------



## dan49 (1 Janvier 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse , comme je te le disais j'ai déjà fait cette manip, mais le résultat est le même.


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2021)

dan49 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse , comme je te le disais j'ai déjà fait cette manip, mais le résultat est le même.


Tu as bien téléchargé VirtualBox ici... https://www.virtualbox.org ... ?. Je n'ai pas vérifié, dans ma partition macOS Big Sur, car pour le moment je suis sous macOS Mojave, mais je vais vérifier.


----------



## dan49 (1 Janvier 2021)

oui tout à fait car c'est la dernière mouture.


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2021)

dan49 a dit:


> oui tout à fait car c'est la dernière mouture.


Eh bien je suis sous macOS Big Sur, le SIP est désactivé, l'option N'importe où est cochée et l'installation ne pose aucun problème...













...est-ce que tu as eu toutes ces étapes ? Attention, comme mentionné durant l'installation il y aura un redémarrage pour que le logiciel fonctionne correctement.


----------



## dan49 (1 Janvier 2021)

l'échec intervient après écriture des fichiers.... je ne comprends pas, tu y arrives avec cet os Big Sur je devrais y arriver aussi. Je vais reprendre cela calmement tout à l'heure depuis le début et vérifier tout cela. Je te tiens au courant. Ce qui est réconfortant c'est que tu y arrives avec le même OS que moi.
A bientôt.


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2021)

dan49 a dit:


> l'échec intervient après écriture des fichiers....


La sécurité T2, le SIP sont désactivés et l'option N'importe où est bien cochée ?


----------



## dan49 (1 Janvier 2021)

Je viens de tout vérifier tout est OK

C'est le miracle du premier janvier l'installation a réussi. Pourtant je n'ai rien fait de nouveau. Je continue l'installation selon ta vidéo et je te tiens au courant. Merci encore et bonne soirée.


----------



## dan49 (1 Janvier 2021)

C'était trop beau dès l'application de la ligne de commande sudo vboxmanage ... j'ai des erreurs. je te joins une copie d'écran.


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2021)

Désolé, change de résolution, tes copies écran sont des pattes de mouche, je ne vois rien. La copie intégrale de ton écran n'a aucun intérêt, c'est cette fenêtre qui importe...




...mais a priori, le fichier .vdmk existe déjà. Tu vas dans Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/TA Maison, tu effaces le fichier .vdmk et tu recommences. Attention, prendre le temps de faire chaque étape en vérifiant 2 fois qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur et surtout vérifier que le disque dur externe n’est jamais présent sur le Bureau. Regarde plusieurs fois la vidéo.


----------



## dan49 (2 Janvier 2021)

Je te joins l'écran impliqué:
Last login: Fri Jan  1 19:38:02 on console
danielgarnier@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         1.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.0 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     117.6 GB   disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 327.2 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.6 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      20.5 KB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨WINDOWS⁩                 499.9 GB   disk2s2

danielgarnier@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ % sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename bootcamp.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/disk2
Password:
VBoxManage: error: VMDK: could not create new file 'bootcamp.vmdk'
VBoxManage: error: Error code VERR_ALREADY_EXISTS at /Users/vbox/tinderbox/6.1-mac-rel/src/VBox/Storage/VMDK.cpp(3435) in function int vmdkCreateRawImage(PVMDKIMAGE, const PVDISKRAW, uint64_t)
VBoxManage: error: Cannot create the raw disk VMDK: VERR_ALREADY_EXISTS
VBoxManage: error: The raw disk vmdk file was not created
danielgarnier@macbook-pro-de-daniel ~ %


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2021)

Tu as bien supprimé le fichier .vdmk qui se trouve dans Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/TA Maison ?


----------



## dan49 (2 Janvier 2021)

Depuis j'ai bien avancé. Après avoir supprimé le fichier Boot Camp dans la Macintosh hd, j'ai pu reprendre l'installation sans problème jusqu'au lancement de la machine virtuelle.


----------



## LeNewbiez (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir,

@Locke , ayant lu la confirmation du fonctionnement sur BigSur, je me suis lancé. Et ça à l'air d'avoir fonctionné.
Je suis bloqué (dans Windows) sur la fenêtre "Installation de Boot Camp" "Etat : Controleur d'hôte virtuel USB Apple".
Quand je dis bloqué, la barre de progression verte est pleine, mais les boutons Précédent, Suivant et Annuler restent grisés...
Je pense que c'est dû au lancement de Setup.exe en double cliquant au lieu du mode administrateur et directement de la clé qui contenait WindowsSupport (récupéré via l'assistant bootcamp.)

Bref, je pense que le plus difficile est fait. Donc un grand merci pour ton tuto et ta patience ;-)

ReadU soon


----------



## lasperule (4 Janvier 2021)

J'avais réussi une installation de Win10 sur mon boîtier Transcend JetDrive avec mon MBP sous Mojave.
Maintenant que je suis avec Big Sur j'ai voulu tenter la même expérience avec le même matériel.
Comme dan49 juste après l'étape où je démarre VirtualBox je me retrouve avec la même fenêtre et les mêmes codes d'erreur :






Sur mon MBP j'ai remis le clone avec Mojave. J'ai refait l'expérience d'installer Win1O sur le boîtier Transcend. Tout c'est bien passé.
Comme on est obstiné, je vais refaire une installation propre de Big Sur sur mon MBP et retenter l'installation de Win10.


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2021)

A la base macOS Big Sur accroît encore un peu plus le niveau de sécurité. J'ai aussi constaté que l'installation de Virtual Box pose problème et qu'il faut impérativement donner un accès complet au logiciel en allant dans Préférences Système/Sécurité et confidentialité/Confidentialité/Accès complet au disque dur pour que ce dernier se lance correctement.

Mais le problème n'est pas là, il est au tout début qui est la création du fichier .vdmk et la commande dans le Terminal est inopérante sous macOS Big Sur avec un message d'erreur de non-création du fichier .vdmk.

```
VBoxManage: error: Cannot open the raw disk '/dev/disk2': VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND
VBoxManage: error: The raw disk vmdk file was not created
```
 Pour le moment, je n'en connais pas la raison, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solution, mais cette erreur concerne la non-reconnaissance du disque dur externe USB ! Il est donc inutile de continuer si le fichier .vdmk n'est pas créé !


----------



## Stepha (19 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> A la base macOS Big Sur accroît encore un peu plus le niveau de sécurité. J'ai aussi constaté que l'installation de Virtual Box pose problème et qu'il faut impérativement donner un accès complet au logiciel en allant dans Préférences Système/Sécurité et confidentialité/Confidentialité/Accès complet au disque dur pour que ce dernier se lance correctement.
> 
> Mais le problème n'est pas là, il est au tout début qui est la création du fichier .vdmk et la commande dans le Terminal est inopérante sous macOS Big Sur avec un message d'erreur de non-création du fichier .vdmk.
> 
> ...



lLe problème existe aussi, quand on essaye d'installer parallèles.


----------



## inconnuinconnu02 (1 Avril 2021)

bonjour est ce que cette méthode permet de pouvoir accéder a ma cession windows qui est sur la clé depuis n'importe quel ordinateur ? sans avoir besoin de retelecharger windows a chaque fois etc je souhaiterais simplement mettre ma clé et avoir déjà mon ordinateur de prêt dedans et de pouvoir me servir de n'importe quel ordi comme simple outil de lancement de mon windows avec tout mes fichier etc


----------



## Locke (1 Avril 2021)

@inconnuinconnu02
Tu as bien lu le début, car il n'est pas question d'utiliser une clé USB, mais d'un disque dur USB ?


----------



## Locke (19 Avril 2021)

Petit additif concernant le petit logiciel *Brigadier* permettant de télécharger les pilotes/drivers d'un modèle de Mac précis.

N'ayant jamais rencontré de problème, mais suite à une réponse d'un membre rencontrant un problème particulier avec les pilotes, j'ai voulu de nouveau tester sa fonctionnalité. Eh bien, mauvaise nouvelle, dans certains cas de figure, en fait de modèle de Mac, une fois le fichier .exe lancé, en fin d'exécution, le dossier censé contenir les pilotes/drivers est vide !

Il y a une parade. Que faut-il faire ?

Ce sera un peu plus long, mais il faudra suivre ce qui suit et ne pas faire de faute de frappe. Par défaut, on avait cet écran avec la progression du téléchargement en pourcentage...




...dans le cas de figure ou le dossier contenant les pilotes est vide, depuis un navigateur il faudra taper pour un modèle donné, le lien URL qui est encadré en rouge. Attention, ne taper PAS ce qui est dans la copie écran, mais l'URL que vous vous voyez. Une fois fait, le téléchargement démarrera et vous aurez un fichier avec une extension .pkg...




...un double-clic dessus ne lancera pas une installation, mais une décompression. Attention, il faudra impérativement sélectionner le dossier Téléchargements...






...vous obtiendrez ceci...





...un dossier Libray, un double-clic dessus et dedans il y a un fichier .dmg. De nouveau un double-clic sur le fichier .dmg qui ouvre cette fenêtre...




...vous sélectionnez tous les fichiers/dossiers par un *cmd+A* _(tout sélectionner)_, vous enchaînez par un *cmd+C* _(copier)_. Auparavant vous aurez créé un dossier explicite comme Pilotes/Drivers, vous allez dans ce dossier et vous faites un *cmd+V* _(coller)_...





...et vous avez tous les pilotes, le fichier Setup.exe est dans le dossier Bootcamp. Le tout se fait sous macOS, au final il faudra recopier le dossier Pilotes/Drivers dans une clé USB formatée en FAT32 (_MS-DOS)_ et à utiliser sous Windows en cas de problème avec les pilotes/drivers que fait télécharger et installer Assistant Boot Camp.

Voilà, c'est une alternative au dossier vide. Sur le fond, ce petit logiciel Brigadier n'est plus suivi et mis à jour depuis 2016 d'où cet impondérable.

Pourquoi utiliser Brigadier ? Certains utilisateurs jouant les apprentis sorciers installant une version différente d'Assistant Boot Camp restent à la rue parce qu'ils n'ont pas les bons pilotes/drivers. Ce petit logiciel Brigadier fait la détection du modèle exact de Mac et téléchargeait de lui-même les bons pilotes/drivers.

Je me répète, ce n'est qu'une alternative, avec les nouveaux Mac, maintenant ça devient une autre histoire.

*Nota : *le lien URL qui apparaît dans Brigadier est à copier dans le Bloc Notes de Windows et ce lien sera Copier/Coller dans Safari ou autre navigateur.


----------



## Locke (17 Juin 2021)

Allez, un petit retour d'une installation d'une version de Windows 11. A ce jour il y a toujours sous macOS Big Sur un gros problème de driver avec Virtual Box et toujours pas de solution de la part d'Oracle.

Par contre, je viens de tester ce matin *depuis un clone de macOS Mojave* que la procédure de ce message dans un disque dur USB 3.0 fonctionne toujours sans aucun problème. Il faut être membre du Club MacG pour lire cet article... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2021/06/coup-doeil-sur-la-nouvelle-interface-de-windows-11-122169 ...mais pour moi, Windows 11 est purement cosmétique, il y a eu un peu d'allégement, mais pas autant que l'on pouvait espérer.


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2021)

Encore un petit retour d'installation et d'utilisation de Windows 11 avec le fichier .iso qui a largement fuité sur la toile et que Microsoft cherche désespérément à faire supprimer. Bon, j'en ai profité et dans l'ensemble c'est très cosmétique, mais pas inintéressant.

Aucun souci avec le fichier Setup.exe qui installera les pilotes/drivers...





...tout le matériel interne de mon iMac est reconnu dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques _(Device Manager)_...




...ayant une carte graphique AMD de 4 Go, aucun problème, le gestionnaire de la carte se lance et propose tout seul son logiciel...




...comme sous Safari, dans Edge il y a la même petite fenêtre lors d'un téléchargement...




...aucun souci pour l'installation de ma MX Master 3...




...aucun problème de reconnaissance de ma vieille imprimante Samsung...




...et en mode sombre y compris dans l'Explorateur de fichiers, c'est sympa...




...oui dans l'ensemble c'est vraiment cosmétique, mais j'ai repéré des petits changements que je détaillerais lorsque j'aurais la version française complète.


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2021)

Bien, alors petite confirmation positive, sous macOS Big Sur et cette version de VirtualBox...




...aucun problème d'installation, j'ai testé 3 fois de suite et zéro souci dans un boîtier USB 3.0 en UASP.


----------



## Locke (30 Juin 2021)

Pour information il n'y a pas qu'avec les Mac avec puce M1 que l'installation d'une version de Windows 10 n'est pas encore possible, avec la nouvelle version de Windows 11 beaucoup de pcistes vont rester à la rue à cause d'un dispositif de sécurité TPM 2.0... https://lecrabeinfo.net/verifiez-si-votre-pc-est-equipe-dun-tpm-2-0-pour-windows-11.html ...officiellement chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/security/...ecurity-by-design-from-the-chip-to-the-cloud/

Pour le moment tout va bien avec ce tutoriel si on possède un processeur Intel, je n'ai pas de Mac avec puce M1 pour tester ! Je verrais ça avec la prochaine révision de l'iMac 24". Sous Windows 11, pas de souci si on sélectionne le clavier French (Apple) pour avoir la bonne disposition de touches...


----------



## Locke (9 Juillet 2021)

Petit complément, je n'ai eu aucune difficulté pour installer macOS Monterey 12.0 bêta 2 dans une partition et Windows 11 dans une autre partition, le tout dans le même disque dur USB 3.0 UASP.


----------



## Locke (12 Juillet 2021)

Allez petit complément de ma réponse #176. Je viens de recevoir ce petit boîtier...





...le prix est franchement intéressant... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B089SVR5Y2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ...surtout que ce petit boîtier est en aluminium. Sur le fond, j'ai une grosse clé USB et c'est cool d'autant plus que j'ai un petit adaptateur USB 3.0 => USB-C.


----------



## rodrigue7800be (26 Juillet 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Petit complément, je n'ai eu aucune difficulté pour installer macOS Monterey 12.0 bêta 2 dans une partition et Windows 11 dans une autre partition, le tout dans le même disque dur USB 3.0 UASP.


ne pas installer beta 2 faut attendre le final sont bon construire un monterey 12


----------



## Locke (26 Juillet 2021)

rodrigue7800be a dit:


> ne pas installer beta 2 faut attendre le final sont bon construire un monterey 12


Me concernant j'installe chaque année la nouvelle version dans un disque dur dédié, tu fais ce que tu veux, moi au moins je sais à quoi m'attendre si je décide d'en faire une installation complète. Tu es en retard, j'ai installé la bêta 3.


----------



## rodrigue7800be (27 Juillet 2021)

pourquoi ios 21h20 :d


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2021)

rodrigue7800be a dit:


> pourquoi ios 21h20 :d


Relis bien le titre, ce message ne concerne que l'installation de Windows 10. Par le passé, il y avait un problème pour en faire l'installation dans un disque dur USB partitionné et là je mentionne en ayant installé macOS Monterey que ce n'est plus le cas.


----------



## chmichel (27 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour, je galère depuis 2 semaines à cloner un DD d'un portable Toshiba Satellite sur un SSD avec adaptateur USB rien ne fonctionne (logiciels de clonage, installation W10, disque en GPT, MBR, passage de 4 096 octets à 512 suite aux erreurs des softs de clonage, ...). Là je pète un plomb !

Serait-il possible d'installer W10 (à partir de mon Imac) sur un SSD externe avec cette méthode mais pour le faire tourner sur un PC ?


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2021)

chmichel a dit:


> Bonjour, je galère depuis 2 semaines à cloner un DD d'un portable Toshiba Satellite sur un SSD avec adaptateur USB rien ne fonctionne (logiciels de clonage, installation W10, disque en GPT, MBR, passage de 4 096 octets à 512 suite aux erreurs des softs de clonage, ...). Là je pète un plomb !


Sous Windows, le meilleur logiciels de clonage est Acronis True Image.


chmichel a dit:


> Serait-il possible d'installer W10 (à partir de mon Imac) sur un SSD externe avec cette méthode mais pour le faire tourner sur un PC ?


Si tu relis bien, avec le bon matériel, avec ton Mac pas de souci, mais je n’ai aucune idée si par la suite si ce clone fonctionnera depuis un PC. Par défaut, je vais dire que oui étant donné que le disque dur sera formaté en GPT et NTFS, mais je ne garantis rien.


----------



## chmichel (27 Juillet 2021)

Acronis True Image n'a pas fonctionné, erreur secteur même en passant le SSD à 512 et en MBR (le disque de départ est en MBR et BIOS. W10 depuis la clé (USB ) m'interdit d'installer sur le SSD par la connexion USB.


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2021)

chmichel a dit:


> Acronis True Image n'a pas fonctionné, erreur secteur même en passant le SSD à 512 et en MBR (le disque de départ est en MBR et BIOS.


Il n'y a rien à bidouiller, Acronis True Image est l'équivalent sous macOS de Carbon Copy Cloner. Sous Mac il n'y a pas de BIOS, par contre sur le PC il faut chercher dans le BIOS pour savoir si ce PC accepte l'UEFI.


chmichel a dit:


> W10 depuis la clé (USB ) m'interdit d'installer sur le SSD par la connexion USB.


C'est normal, sous Mac il faut en passer comme dans le tutoriel que j'ai rédigé et mis en vidéo.


----------



## chmichel (27 Juillet 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a rien à bidouiller, Acronis True Image est l'équivalent sous macOS de Carbon Copy Cloner. Sous Mac il n'y a pas de BIOS, par contre sur le PC il faut chercher dans le BIOS pour savoir si ce PC accepte l'UEFI.
> 
> C'est normal, sous Mac il faut en passer comme dans le tutoriel que j'ai rédigé et mis en vidéo.


Je crois que l'on ne se comprend pas bien, là je parlais de ce que j'ai déjà tenté sur le PC pas sur le mac (pas encore essayé).


----------



## Locke (28 Juillet 2021)

chmichel a dit:


> Je crois que l'on ne se comprend pas bien, là je parlais de ce que j'ai déjà tenté sur le PC


Mais si, mais si, je réponds bien pour un PC...


Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a rien à bidouiller, Acronis True Image est l'équivalent sous macOS de Carbon Copy Cloner. Sous Mac il n'y a pas de BIOS, par contre sur le PC il faut chercher dans le BIOS pour savoir si ce PC accepte l'UEFI.


...comme un Mac n'a pas de BIOS, c'est bien dans ton PC qu'il faut chercher.


----------



## chmichel (28 Juillet 2021)

le PC est *soit* en BIOS *soit* en UEFI, là je suis sur du BIOS et MBR pour le DD. 
Acronis me met une erreur de secteur différent entre les 2 disques (4096 le SSD et 512 le DD interne). J'ai effectué un changement de secteur sur le SSD pour "aligner" les 2 disques et cela ne fonctionne pas non plus, je n'ai plus le type d'erreur sous les yeux tellement j'ai bidouillé/essayé des softs, le disque et W10 bien sûr. Là c'est tout propre sauf une erreur 87 avec DISM que je n'arrive pas à résoudre mais SFC m'indique que tout est OK.


----------



## Locke (28 Juillet 2021)

chmichel a dit:


> le PC est *soit* en BIOS *soit* en UEFI, là je suis sur du BIOS et MBR pour le DD.


Le problème maintenant avec un PC qui gère l'UEFI est qu'il faut faire un formatage en GPT _(Guid Partition Table)_ et non plus en MBR _(Master Boot Record)_, sous macOS c'est Table de partition GUID.


chmichel a dit:


> J'ai effectué un changement de secteur sur le SSD pour "aligner" les 2 disques et cela ne fonctionne pas non plus, je n'ai plus le type d'erreur sous les yeux tellement j'ai bidouillé/essayé des softs, le disque et W10 bien sûr.


C'est bien le genre de bidouillage que je déconseille de faire, le problème est autre, car je maintiens que Acronis True Image est le meilleur logiciel de clonage sous Windows.

Et ici dans ce message, l'installation de Windows est bien spécifique, on utilise à la base un Mac, un logiciel de virtualisation qui est Virtual Box pour leurrer Assistant Boot Camp, un boîtier USB 3.0 UASP et un SSD.

Par le passé, j'ai déjà fait un clonage depuis un PC en utilisant eaSE Todo Backup, seul logiciel sous Windows permettant de faire une copie à la volée, il faut par contre dans les options indiquer que c'est pour un SSD. Cette copie était reconnue avec mon vieux MBP de 2010, il faut bien entendu que le SSD soit un boîtier USB 3.0 UASP.


----------



## chmichel (28 Juillet 2021)

Le SSD est en MBR comme le DD interne, aucun des logiciels que tu as mentionné n'a fonctionné (toujours le problème de secteur et même en faisant du secteur par secteur), d'ou mon incompréhension. Le SSD a été connecté avec un boitier USB3 puis avec un USB2 avec une alimentation en plus.


----------



## Le Belge (29 Juillet 2021)

Whaou, ça a l'air vraiment cool!
Dans mon cas, c'est plutôt une façon de ne pas dévorer le précieux espace disque de mon MBP avec une partition Windows, que cette méthode serait géniale. 

Une seule question, qui j'en suis contient ... a trouvé sa réponse en début de post, mais bon, je tente quand même: Bientôt une compatibilité Big Sur?


----------



## Locke (29 Juillet 2021)

Le Belge a dit:


> Une seule question, qui j'en suis contient ... a trouvé sa réponse en début de post, mais bon, je tente quand même: Bientôt une compatibilité Big Sur?


Relis ma réponse        #319      .


----------



## Le Belge (30 Juillet 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Relis ma réponse        #319      .


Sorry, je suis nouveau sur le forum, je n'avais pas vu que je n'étais pas à la dernière page !


----------



## chmichel (30 Juillet 2021)

Bon, j'ai voulu créer une image disque, j'ai des erreurs VSS, j'ai tout essayé pour les réparer jusqu'au soft de Macrium, rien à faire, toujours le même message. je renvoie le SSD, fin du game et je retourne à mon Mac pour ne plus toucher à cette daube de windows.


----------



## Locke (31 Juillet 2021)

chmichel a dit:


> Bon, j'ai voulu créer une image disque, j'ai des erreurs VSS, j'ai tout essayé pour les réparer jusqu'au soft de Macrium, rien à faire, toujours le même message.


Et pourtant j'ai bien fait un clonage avec eaSE Todo Backup sans aucun problème, encore faut-il que ton PC d'origine soit en UEFI et que le disque dur soit formaté en GPT _(Guid Partition Table)_. Un peu de lecture pour le mode Legacy et UEFI... https://www.malekal.com/differences-uefi-legacy/


----------



## chmichel (4 Août 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Et pourtant j'ai bien fait un clonage avec eaSE Todo Backup sans aucun problème, encore faut-il que ton PC d'origine soit en UEFI et que le disque dur soit formaté en GPT _(Guid Partition Table)_. Un peu de lecture pour le mode Legacy et UEFI... https://www.malekal.com/differences-uefi-legacy/


Toujours pas en UEFI/GPT mais en BIOS/MBR comme déjà dit mais ça n'a aucun rapport, le logiciel fonctionne aussi bien sur de l'UEFI ou du BIOS, GPT ou MBR.


----------



## mdlbuz (18 Août 2021)

Bonjour
petite question. J’ai un soucis de port usbc sur mon mbp. Je vais devoir le renvoyer chez Apple. 
est ce que si je réussi l’installation de Windows sur un disque externe, il se lancera qd mon Mac reviendra? Dans le cas où ce dernier soit réinitialisé. Ils m’ont conseillé de faire une sauvegarde Time machine Avant de le renvoyer. 
c’est juste pour éviter de devoir recommencer à faire bootcamp.


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> est ce que si je réussi l’installation de Windows sur un disque externe, il se lancera qd mon Mac reviendra?


Oui, aucun problème, sinon utiliser un disque dur USB n'aurait aucun sens.


----------



## mdlbuz (19 Août 2021)

Ça marche aussi si on met Windows 10 sur une grosse clé usb plutôt qu’un disque dur?


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Ça marche aussi si on met Windows 10 sur une grosse clé usb plutôt qu’un disque dur?


Je ne sais pas, essaye tu verras bien, mais si tu veux prendre un café à 9 heures et espérer voir quelque chose à 10 heures, pourquoi pas ! Sérieusement, une clé USB est faite pour stocker/transférer des données, mais pas pour être utilisée avec un système d'exploitation complet ! Relis bien, c'est possible avec un disque dur USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt et c'est tout.


----------



## mdlbuz (19 Août 2021)

Un disque ou une clé, quelle différence? Les 2 sont connectés sur un port. Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi cela ne fonctionnerait pas.
de toute façon, j’ai commandé un disque externe exprès. C’était juste pour voir si c’est possible ou pas. Surtout avec des clés usb comme les sandisk pro qui ont un gros débit (Je transfère a presque 200mo dessus)
d’autant que le disque commandé n’est pas un ssd mais un simple hdd donc quasi aussi rapide que ma clé sandisk pro (Sauf qu’elle ne fait que 128go)


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Un disque ou une clé, quelle différence? Les 2 sont connectés sur un port.


Le taux de transfert avec une clé USB est excessivement lent, c'est pour ça que je mentionne que tu peux prendre un café à 9 heures en espérant voir quelque chose à 10 heures.

Avec une clé USB, si je ne le mentionne pas, c'est qu'il y a une raison et unique : une lenteur exécrable ! De plus, selon la qualité de la clé USB, l'installation ne pourra peut-être pas aboutir. Certains se sont cassé les dents, mais bon, tu fais ce que tu veux.


mdlbuz a dit:


> d’autant que le disque commandé n’est pas un ssd mais un simple hdd donc quasi aussi rapide que ma clé sandisk pro (Sauf qu’elle ne fait que 128go)


Si tu relis le tutoriel, tu t'apercevras que j'ai déjà testé avec un disque dur à plateaux, mais que c'est très, très, lent, et attention, je maintiens qu'il faut utiliser impérativement à minima un boîtier USB 3.0.


----------



## mdlbuz (19 Août 2021)

J’avais compris ta boutade avec le café 
je suis tout à fait d’accord avec toi concernant les débits. Mais je te suggère aussi, si tu en as l’occasion de tester avec une clé usb extrême pro de Sandisk. Je suis même prêt à t’envoyer la mienne pour essayer. Je reste persuadé que tu serais surpris des débits de cette clé. Plus rapide qu’un disque à plateau même en usb 3 mais moins qu’un ssd


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Mais je te suggère aussi, si tu en as l’occasion de tester avec une clé usb extrême pro de Sandisk. Je suis même prêt à t’envoyer la mienne pour essayer. Je reste persuadé que tu serais surpris des débits de cette clé. Plus rapide qu’un disque à plateau même en usb 3 mais moins qu’un ssd


Je te rassure tout de suite, je connais très bien les débits de toutes sortes de marques de clé USB pour ne devoir jamais faire la moindre tentative. Si tu veux t'amuser, libre à toi, mais si tu penses utiliser des logiciels lourds ou jouer, prends une option casse-croute avec le café ou soda. Si tu relis bien, je mentionne quoi ? Un disque dur à plateaux ou un SSD dans un boîtier USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt.


----------



## mdlbuz (19 Août 2021)

A part utiliser Windows pour faire mes comptes ou des trucs sur internet, je ne l’utilise plus trop. Mac non plus d’ailleurs. Et pourtant j’ai investi dans ce Mac pour me mettre à la retouche photo parce que il paraît que c’est mieux. 
un disque ssd est donc si rapide que ça en usbc/thunderbolt? J’ai également du mal à croire qu’un disque à plateau soit plus rapide qu’une clé sandisk pro (la mienne monte à 200mo/s contrairement à mes disques externe sur les mêmes ports qui stagnent à 110)


----------



## Locke (20 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> un disque ssd est donc si rapide que ça en usbc/thunderbolt?


Le temps de démarrage pour voir le Bureau sous Windows est de 18 secondes avec un SSD dans un boîtier Thunderbolt et de 32 secondes, toujours avec un SSD dans un boîtier USB 3.0 UASP. Avec un disque dur à plateaux, c'est 48 secondes avec un disque dur à plateaux en 7200 tr/mn. Mais bon, je vais te laisser avec tes certitudes des clés USB, mais de base dans mon iMac de 2015 possédant un SSD certifié Apple, le temps de démarrage est de 22 secondes.


----------



## mdlbuz (20 Août 2021)

je n’ai pas dit être certain, je ne connais pas les débits des solutions que tu utilises. Je dis juste que ce serait surprenant que un disque à plateau soit plus rapide que ce type de clé usb. Ne dit pas ce que je ne dis pas non plus. J’ai une clé de 128 go. Je testerai pour voir si j’arrive à aller au bout de la procédure. Je n’ai encore pas réussi quand j’ai eut le Mac et pas réessayé depuis. D’après ce que j’ai lu vite fait, sous big sur la procédure serait plus simple que sous Catalina que j’avais avant (je crois que c’était ça avant). 
Je viens de regarder, pas donné un boîtier externe Thunderbolt par rapport à du usbc


----------



## mdlbuz (23 Août 2021)

question. Est ce que qd tu es sous Windows depuis le disque externe, les partitions éventuellement créées sur le disque interne du Mac sont visibles? Évidemment il faut un format type exfat. Comme c’est le cas qd on passe par bootcamp. J’avais créé une partition en exfat visibles sur les 2 systèmes de façon à partager les mêmes fichiers.


----------



## radioman (24 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> un disque ssd est donc si rapide que ça en usbc/thunderbolt?


en Thunderbolt plutôt oui !!!


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> question. Est ce que qd tu es sous Windows depuis le disque externe, les partitions éventuellement créées sur le disque interne du Mac sont visibles?


Une partition macOS sous Windows ne sera jamais visible sans un logiciel tiers vendu chez Paragon, pour Windows... https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/#for_windows ...pour Mac... https://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/#for_mac . Quand bien même, une version de macOS sait voir et lire une partition en NTFS, il faudra en passer par un logiciel tiers pour écrire des données.

Sans logiciel tiers, la seule possibilité est bien d'avoir un disque dur USB formaté en exFAT, qui sera lisible/inscriptible dans les 2 systèmes.


mdlbuz a dit:


> Comme c’est le cas qd on passe par bootcamp.


Il faut arrêter d'abréger les noms, sous macOS il y a une application qui a pour nom exact *Assistant Boot Camp*.


----------



## mdlbuz (24 Août 2021)

J’ai bien une partition en exfat créée sur le disque du Mac que j’utilise aussi bien sous Windows via assistant bootcamp (content? ) ou sous macOS.
la question est  de savoir si en passant par ta solution d’externaliser windows, cette partition exfat sera t’elle utilisable comme je le fais déjà?
pour les histoires ntfs ou autre etc, je sais tout cela. D’ailleurs, j’ai eu ce logiciel Paragon avec un disque externe. Il n’a pas fonctionne bien longtemps.


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> la question est de savoir si en passant par ta solution d’externaliser windows, cette partition exfat sera t’elle utilisable comme je le fais déjà?


Un partition en exFat sera toujours visible/accessible dans n'importe quel système, disque dur ou clé USB. Il faut fouiner dans les pages de ce message, mais je mentionne avoir pas mal bidouillé avec mon vieux MBP de 2010.


----------



## mdlbuz (24 Août 2021)

Tu as mis la procédure à jour pour bigsur? Je n’ai pas encore regardé  mon mac est en réparation. Un port usb ne fonctionne plus


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Tu as mis la procédure à jour pour bigsur? Je n’ai pas encore regardé  mon mac est en réparation. Un port usb ne fonctionne plus


ll n'y a rien qui change, relis les 4 premières lignes de la réponse        #1      et aussi la réponse        #319      .


----------



## mdlbuz (26 Août 2021)

bon je récupère mon mac lundi et j’ai commandé ce qu’il faut. Un disque ssd plus un boîtier usb c. 
Par contre, question peut être idiote, quand il y a une nouvelle version de Windows, la mise à jour ne met pas le bazard? je veux dire par là, aucun problème niveau configuration, tout redémarre comme si de rien n’était?


----------



## Locke (27 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Par contre, question peut être idiote, quand il y a une nouvelle version de Windows, la mise à jour ne met pas le bazard? je veux dire par là, aucun problème niveau configuration, tout redémarre comme si de rien n’était?


Si tel était le cas, il y a longtemps que je l'aurais mentionné.


----------



## mdlbuz (27 Août 2021)

merci. Mon mac est revenu ce matin. Plus qu’à essayer maintenant


----------



## mdlbuz (29 Août 2021)

Bon ça commence bien, impossible d’installer virtualbox. Erreur. Mais ça ne me dit pas quoi

edit. C’est bon avec la toute dernière version. Ton lien en début de sujet envoie sur une ancienne. 
au passage, question, le ssd, je ne le partitionne pas? Est ce que après on peut le faire depuis le gestionnaire de disque sous Windows?


----------



## mdlbuz (29 Août 2021)

J’ai ça qui est apparu quand j’ai cliqué sur démarrer de virtualbox


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> J’ai ça qui est apparu quand j’ai cliqué sur démarrer de virtualbox


Un peu de lecture... https://www.howtogeek.com/658047/how-to-fix-virtualboxs-“kernel-driver-not-installed-rc-1908-error/ ...si tu ne donnes pas les autorisations lors de l'installation, ça va bloquer.


----------



## mdlbuz (29 Août 2021)

Crotte je croyais c´était le truc à cause de l’empreinte, mais il était déjà débloqué. Et j’ai supprimé aussi la partition contenant Windows via l’assistant bootcamp. Comme ça, toutes les pistes sont éliminées.


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Crotte je croyais c´était le truc à cause de l’empreinte, mais il était déjà débloqué. Et j’ai supprimé aussi la partition contenant Windows via l’assistant bootcamp. Comme ça, toutes les pistes sont éliminées.


*Ici ce message est dédié à une installation sans l'utilisation d'Assistant Boot Camp ! *Si tu n'en fais qu'à ta tête en mélangeant les genres, je ne vais plus répondre à tes messages ! Il y a toujours des fichiers résiduels qui peuvent poser problème, désolé, mais je ne suis pas devin, je ne sais pas et vous ne dites jamais ce que vous faites réellement, d'ou une certaine lassitude de ma part !


----------



## mdlbuz (29 Août 2021)

Je n’ai pas dit que je passe par l’assistant bootcamp, mais que au contraire j’ai supprimé justement le système. Pour repartir comme si le Mac n’avait rien d’autre. Comme ça, j’élimine tout risque de conflit ou autre. 
J’ai même supprimé la partition qui me servait de sauvegarde pour les 2 systèmes et qui était en exfat. Et je n’arrive pas à la refaire. Je ne sais plus comment j’avais fait. On verra ça après.


----------



## mdlbuz (29 Août 2021)

Mission accomplie visiblement.
A savoir que je n’ai jamais eu de demande de redémarrage pour pouvoir tout fermer. Ou alors je l’ai loupé. 
Par contre je suis bloqué sur l’écran d’accueil de Windows. Impossible d’accéder à l’écran pour m’identifier et saisir le mot de passe. 
et comme je n’ai pas de souris filaire, ça va coincer. Je suppose que c’est ça Puisque ça marche avec un vieux clavier filaire. 
à suivre du coup que j’aurais mis tous les pilotes


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> A savoir que je n’ai jamais eu de demande de redémarrage pour pouvoir tout fermer. Ou alors je l’ai loupé.


Je te conseille fortement de revoir la vidéo et en particulier à 8:08 et 8:13, il y a quoi, ceci...





...pour moi tu es bon pour tout recommencer. De plus, je mentionne bien qu'i faut utiliser une souris filaire.


----------



## mdlbuz (29 Août 2021)

Comme j’ai dit, je l’ai pas vu cet écran de redémarrage. 
mais contrairement à ce que tu dits, tout fonctionne. Juste l’activation qui a pas voulu se faire bizarrement alors que je n’ai jamais eu ce problème. 
même les pilotes sont tous présents. 
juste le clavier que je n’arrive pas à mettre en français apple sur cette version de Windows.


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Comme j’ai dit, je l’ai pas vu cet écran de redémarrage.


Après avoir fait plus de 100 fois une installation de Windows, je pense savoir de quoi je parle, y compris la version de Windows 11 !


mdlbuz a dit:


> juste le clavier que je n’arrive pas à mettre en français apple sur cette version de Windows.


Preuve que tu n'as pas tout lu dans ce message, mais la solution je la donne dès le début !


----------



## mdlbuz (29 Août 2021)

Preuve que tu ne lis pas tout non plus. Ta manip pour le clavier, je l’avais déjà fait sur l’assistant bootcamp l’année dernière.
Je ne doute pas duntout de tout ce que tu annonces, mais tu ne sembles pas à jour partout. Visiblement le changement de clavier n’est plus de la même façon. Tout comme certains écrans changent par rapport à ta vidéo. Ce qui ne m’a pas gêné
Idem pour brigadier qui n’a rien été chercher malgré le respect à la lettre des consignes

Rectification. Il manque des pilotes que Windows ne trouve pas automatiquement. Et brigadier ne semble pas chercher non plus puisque le dossier ne contient rien. Peut être pour ça que Windows ne voit pas la partition en exfat que je viens de créer sur le disque interne du Mac.


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Preuve que tu ne lis pas tout non plus. Ta manip pour le clavier, je l’avais déjà fait sur l’assistant bootcamp l’année dernière.
> Je ne doute pas duntout de tout ce que tu annonces, mais tu ne sembles pas à jour partout. Visiblement le changement de clavier n’est plus de la même façon. Tout comme certains écrans changent par rapport à ta vidéo. Ce qui ne m’a pas gêné
> Idem pour brigadier qui n’a rien été chercher malgré le respect à la lettre des consignes


Ben voyons, donne moi des leçons en plus. Allez amuse-toi bien.


----------



## mdlbuz (29 Août 2021)

T’es vraiment un abruti toi. Comme tous ceux du monde apple j’ai l’impression. Vous lisez que la moitié de ce qu’on dit au lieu de demander plus de renseignements si besoin (Je te l’ai déjà dit en plus). Ça me conforte dans mon idée de revendre le Mac et retourner à Windows. Au moins on trouve tout gratuit sans devoir acheter des logiciels en plus. Aller, continu de répondre comme ça à tous les nouveaux utilisateurs qui débutent et qui galèrent à trouver de simples choses sur un environnement différent. Nous n’avons pas tous ton expérience, ne l’oublie pas. Tes réponses sont très souvent agressives, tu prends les gens de haut.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> T’es vraiment un abruti toi. Comme tous ceux du monde apple j’ai l’impression.


Comme j'ai la prétention de ne pas me mettre dans la case des abrutis, je dirais que ton impression est fausse 
Pour le reste, je ne dirais rien, ayant réussi à éviter Windoze pendant très longtemps (et pourvu que ça dure !).


----------



## mdlbuz (29 Août 2021)

Oui ben en tout cas, à répondre comme ça, il dégoutte de vouloir continuer à apprendre le monde de macOS. Après 30 ans d’utilisation de Windows, j’ai voulu acheter une nouvelle machine pour enfin me mettre à. La retouche photo. Je voulais donc acheter surtout un bon ecran avec une bonne configuration. Dell ou apple le prix était quasi pareil. Me suis dit autant découvrir autre chose. Ben mal m’en a pris, je pensais pas tomber sur des personnes aigries à ce point.
Bien dommage, car je demandais que ça d’apprendre à utiliser correctement un Mac. Du coup, par agacement, j’ai remis bootcamp (pardon assistant). 
Tout fonctionne comme je l’utilisais avant. Et même le disque externe d’ailleurs. Je me retrouve avec 2 Windows.


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> T’es vraiment un abruti toi. Comme tous ceux du monde apple j’ai l’impression. Vous lisez que la moitié de ce qu’on dit au lieu de demander plus de renseignements si besoin (Je te l’ai déjà dit en plus).





mdlbuz a dit:


> Et brigadier ne semble pas chercher non plus puisque le dossier ne contient rien. Peut être pour ça que Windows ne voit pas la partition en exfat que je viens de créer sur le disque interne du Mac.


Ah oui, tu as lu cette réponse        #316      très spécifique ? Mais comme je ne suis qu'un abruti qui donne des informations depuis 19 pages dans ce message, tu es donc à même de pouvoir résoudre tes problèmes en donnant des leçons aux autres. Si tu veux encore te contredire, pas de problème. 


mdlbuz a dit:


> Tout fonctionne comme je l’utilisais avant. Et même le disque externe d’ailleurs. Je me retrouve avec 2 Windows.


Donc tu sais quoi faire lorsque tu seras en panne avec l'une ou l'autre version. Bon courage. 

*Edit :* ah oui, j'ai un PC portable de la marque Lenovo.


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2021)

Ca donne envie de faire des tutos…


----------



## nico78340 (11 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai installer Windows 10 sur un disque externe . Cela fonctionne tres tres bien (sauf que je suis obligé de brancher rebrancher mon SSD pour pouvoir lancer W10 mais c'est pas grave). J'aurai voulus faire la mise à jours vers windows 11. Est ce qu'il y en a qui on sauté le pas ?

Merci


----------



## mdlbuz (11 Octobre 2021)

nico78340 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai installer Windows 10 sur un disque externe . Cela fonctionne tres tres bien (sauf que je suis obligé de brancher rebrancher mon SSD pour pouvoir lancer W10 mais c'est pas grave). J'aurai voulus faire la mise à jours vers windows 11. Est ce qu'il y en a qui on sauté le pas ?
> 
> Merci


Pour ma part, ça ne fonctionne pas pour mettre Windows 11,à cause de la puce tpm. Ça me la réclame. J’ai un MacBook Pro 16 de septembre 2020 avec le Touch ID.


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2021)

Ayant un iMac 24" et processeur M1 je lâche l'affaire pour une installation de Windows.

Sinon, non il n'est pas possible de faire une mise à jour de Windows 10 vers Windows 11, cette dernière version réclamera la présence de la puce TPM ainsi que la désactivation dans le BIOS de l'option Boot Secure. Comme un iMac n'a pas de BIOS, il est impossible de faire une mise à jour dans un disque dur USB.

Pour le moment, les carottes sont cuites, avant que quelqu'un trouve la parade.


----------



## nico78340 (11 Octobre 2021)

Ok merci


----------



## mdlbuz (11 Octobre 2021)

Ou que Apple active cette puce qui est intégrée dans les cpu Intel.
Ou que Microsoft renonce à ce truc


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Ou que Apple active cette puce qui est intégrée dans les cpu Intel.
> Ou que Microsoft renonce à ce truc


Tu peux toujours rêver, beaucoup même. Sinon, sentant le vent venir, j'ai préféré acheter un PC portable Lenovo, comme ça pour moi, plus de prise de tête.


----------



## mdlbuz (11 Octobre 2021)

Ce qui est bizarre, c’est que tu disais avoir réussi à installer 11 de la même façon que 10, mais peut être que dans les versions bêta, il n’y avait pas cette contrainte avec cette puce tpm. 
Moi ma solution va être de revendre le MacBook. Je m’en sers pas, à part faire mes comptes sous Windows, donc autant qu’il profite à un connaisseur.


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> Ce qui est bizarre, c’est que tu disais avoir réussi à installer 11 de la même façon que 10, mais peut être que dans les versions bêta, il n’y avait pas cette contrainte avec cette puce tpm.


Non, j'ai bien réussi, mais depuis mon ancien iMac 2015 avec processeur Intel, pas en mise à jour sur une version de Windows 10, mais en faisant une nouvelle installation complète.


----------



## mdlbuz (11 Octobre 2021)

c’était une version bêta ou la définitive?
sinon j’essayerais pour voir. Mais avec Windows 10 pro, je n’avais pas l’intégralité des pilotes. J’avais plein de "?" Dans le gestionnaire de périphérique. Et mon numéro de licence Windows 7 pro voulait pas fonctionner alors qu’en passant par bootcamp (pardon, l’assistant ), il fonctionne parfaitement. C’est curieux aussi ça, mais pas grave. 
Je crois moyennement aux 2 méthodes qui étaient mentionnées avant de déplacer dans un sujet dédié. J’ai plus confiance en la tienne même si je dois merder très certainement à un moment.


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> c’était une version bêta ou la définitive?


N'ayant plus mon iMac 2015, je n'ai pas pu tester avec la version définitive sortie le 5 octobre, avec la version bêta, l'installation ne posera aucun problème.


mdlbuz a dit:


> sinon j’essayerais pour voir. Mais avec Windows 10 pro, je n’avais pas l’intégralité des pilotes. J’avais plein de "?" Dans le gestionnaire de périphérique.


Non, il n'y a pas de point d'interrogation, mais une icône de couleur jaune en forme de triangle indiquant un problème de pilote. Est-ce que tu as vu ces écrans...






...si non, le fichier Setup.exe n'a pas été exécuté depuis Windows. Télécharge de nouveau les pilotes, tu as les informations en bas de la réponse        #2, a Copier/Coller dans une clé USB en MS-DOS (FAT32).


mdlbuz a dit:


> Et mon numéro de licence Windows 7 pro voulait pas fonctionner alors qu’en passant par bootcamp (pardon, l’assistant ), il fonctionne parfaitement. C’est curieux aussi ça, mais pas grave.


Encore faut-il connaître le modèle exact de ton Mac qui nous est inconnu ?


----------



## mdlbuz (12 Octobre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Non, il n'y a pas de point d'interrogation, mais une icône de couleur jaune en forme de triangle indiquant un problème de pilote. Est-ce que tu as vu ces écrans...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 242377
> Voir la pièce jointe 242379
> ...


je ne sais pas te dire, je ne me souviens plus du tout avec exactitude. Mais il me semble que oui, j’ai eut ces écrans.

pour mon modèle de Mac, un MacBook Pro 16“ 32 go de ram et ssd 1to avec Radeon je sais plus quoi. Modèle septembre 2020. Il y a le Touch ID et la Touch Bar


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> pour mon modèle de Mac, un MacBook Pro 16“ 32 go de ram et ssd 1to avec Radeon je sais plus quoi. Modèle septembre 2020. Il y a le Touch ID et la Touch Bar


Quoi te dire ? À distance, impossible de savoir si tu as suivi *strictement* à la lettre TOUTES les étapes du tutoriel. Pour ma part, ayant fait une centaine d'installations, je ne vois pas du tout où pourrait être le problème, surtout au niveau des pilotes.


----------



## mdlbuz (12 Octobre 2021)

J’ai prévu de recommencer toute la manipulation dans quelques temps. 
et aussi avec Windows 11 même si en théorie ça ne devrait pas fonctionner, mais je ne veux pas de la version bêta.

As tu déjà essayé de partitionner le disque ssd externe afin de mettre 2 systèmes? L’idée est de mettre win 10 et de pouvoir tenter 11 sur la seconde partition.


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2021)

mdlbuz a dit:


> As tu déjà essayé de partitionner le disque ssd externe afin de mettre 2 systèmes? L’idée est de mettre win 10 et de pouvoir tenter 11 sur la seconde partition.


Je me souviens qu'il y a eu des petits couacs, mais il faut chercher dans les 20 pages de ce message.


----------



## ocazion (2 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour ce tutoriel, ça marche parfaitement sur mon iMac !

J'ai 2 questions pour compléter mon installation (iMac 27" late 2013 - FusionDrive 3 To - Catalina) :

lorsque l'installation sur le disque externe est terminé et fonctionne parfaitement, peut-on supprimer virtualbox de macOS ? 
Windows est installé sur un ssd dans un boitier simple usb3, si je trouve un boitier Lacie Thunderbolt 1, il suffirait d'y mettre mon SSD qui dans le boitier usb3 ?
merci et encore bravo !


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2022)

ocazion a dit:


> peut-on supprimer virtualbox de macOS ?


Oui, il ne servira plus à rien.


ocazion a dit:


> Windows est installé sur un ssd dans un boitier simple usb3, si je trouve un boitier Lacie Thunderbolt 1, il suffirait d'y mettre mon SSD qui dans le boitier usb3 ?


Tu peux tester, mais pour moi, ce sera parfaitement inutile. Le fait d'utiliser un boîtier USB 3.0 gérant le protocole UASP est largement suffisant pour utiliser sans le moindre ralentissement une version de Windows. De base, j'avais et j'ai encore un boîtier Thunderbolt qui m'a servi pour Windows, mais bon, le temps de démarrage était un peu plus rapide et c'est tout, ça ne vaut pas le coup.


----------



## ocazion (2 Septembre 2022)

Réponse rapide, précis, efficace,
et en plus économique 
re-re-re merci Locke


----------



## sebastien_1 (7 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait l'instal d'un mac mini version 2018 sous monterey 12.5 et SSD Samsung T7.
Tout a bien démarré mais j'ai un problème sous Win avec la carte réseau Wifi+bluetooth. A l'instal elle n'a pas été reconnue, j'ai supprimé le driver, Win m'a trouvé un qui va bien pour le wifi mais pas le bluetooth.
Maintenant, je suis sous Wfi.
J'ai regardé la puce sur mon mini dans : a propos de ce mac/rapport systeme/bluetooth. Et j'ai le jeu de puce BCM_4364B0.
Dans le dossier bootcamp/drivers.../broadcombluetooth, j'ai des fichiers BCM4324B***.
Est-ce que ce sont les bons drivers ? Si non, comment obtenir ce driver Win pour la puce BCM_4364B0 ?
Question avez-vous la même puce BCM_4364B0 sur vos Mac ou Mini ?
Merci pour votre aide.
Sébastien.


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2022)

sebastien_1 a dit:


> Est-ce que ce sont les bons drivers ? Si non, comment obtenir ce driver Win pour la puce BCM_4364B0 ?


Tu n'es pas dans un PC, de base les pilotes/drivers sont en corrélation avec ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp en cours. Ensuite, libre à toi de tester d'autres pilotes, mais par défaut ça fonctionne.

Tu devrais retélécharger les pilotes/drivers d'origine en suivant les indications du dernier paragraphe de la réponse        #2      . Tu recopies le tout dans ta version de Windows, tu fais un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe qui se trouve dans le dossier Windows Support, tu suis les étapes d'installation, au final tu auras ces écrans...





...ça réinstallera tous les pilotes/drivers d'origine pour ton Mac et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Mirak X (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord super tuto, ça fait plaisir de voir des gens investi pour aider le plus grand monde.

Je me permet d'écrire car j'ai été coincé au démarrage de la VM avec un message d'erreur, joint les captures.
Je pense pourtant avoir suivi scrupuleusement les étapes du tuto.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ? En vous remerciant !


----------



## Locke (8 Septembre 2022)

Mirak X a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait une solution ? En vous remerciant !


Tu utilises un ancien fichier .iso en version 1909, je ne vois que ça ou une erreur dans une étape durant l'installation. Essaye plutôt avec le dernier fichier .iso officiel... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...le nom exact du fichier est  *Win10_21H2_French_x64.iso*. Tu es bon pour supprimer le fichier *bootcamp.vmdk*.


----------



## Mirak X (8 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour ton retour !

En fait ce n'est pas ça l'erreur. L'erreur vient de l'installation de VirtualBox, j'ai pas fait gaffe mais celle-ci à du finir en "installation échouée" (même si l'appli se lance nickel, peut-être pas les VM...) ce qui fait qu'il n'y a pas eu l'autorisation à Oracle via les préférences système.
Je l'ai remarqué lorsque j'ai réinstallé Virtualbox pour voir --> Echec installation. Mais le soucis c'est qu'il n'y avait plus le bouton pour autoriser oracle.

Donc petite astuce, qui marche , pour faire réapparaitre le bouton d'autorisation, il faut faire cmd + L + clic sur sécurité et confidentialité.

Là j'ai pu réinstaller VirtualBox et tout c'est passé comme sur des roulettes !! Au millimètre le tuto, Bravo !


----------



## sebastien_1 (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse.
J'avais oublié de te dire que le Apple Software Update s'est mis a jour, il y avait des composants qui étaient obsolètes.
Donc tout était OK.
J'ai repris les fichiers bootcamp, comme tu me l'as conseillé.
Sous Win10, (j'avais oublié de préciser), j'ai exécuté setup dans le dossier bootcamp comme indiqué, le setup a démaré et a ça a ramé et planté.
Deuxième tentative, j'ai laissé l'install se faire pendant 1h et il est resté bloqué : écran bleu neige. J'ai tout éteint.
Troisième tentative, planté.
J'avais un dongle USB wifi+bluetooth que j'ai branché sous win, et il a été reconnu. Avec les bons drivers, j'ai installé mon imprimante Wifi. La souris bluetooth est reconnue fonctionne.
Comme ca marchait bien j'ai fait un test du dongle sous Monterey, là aussi reconnu et fonctionnel.
Je suis utilisateur de windows depuis toujours (3.11, Win8..) et suis sur Mac depuis Lion en fait je suis un peu sur les 2 car excel sous Mac, c'est une...
J'ai les clés d'activation originales pour toutes les applis.
Tout ça pour dire que l'instal de Win me surprend toujours, à chaque démarrage, il y a un nouveau truc qui s'installe, les mots de passe Wifi son oubliés, plein de bordel qui s'ajoute bref. Moi qui aime travailler sans les notifications et dans une bulle, je suis servi!! J'ai passé un temps monstre à tout enlever. Au début de Win, dans l'autre siècle, yavait rien, et on ajoutait des trucs à droite à gauche. 20 ans après, c'est l'inverse, tu peux même pas desinstaller Edge complètement (ca mange de la place pour rien). Il faut virer outlook, tous les raccourcis de jeux dont on se fout, tout cela prend de l'espace (pas beaucoup je sais) mais qui a assez d'espace sur son ordi ou son cloud ?
Bref ce matin, je refais un essai setup bootcamp, il me demande de redémarrer pour modifier le driver carte graphique. J'exécute et Bam le bleu de la mort : code d'arret driver_power_state_failure.
Je redémarre en déconnectant le dongle.
Dans le gestionnaire de périphériques, la carte Wifi broadcom est là mais pas le bluetooth.
A mon avis il y a un probleme avec le Mac mini, 2018. D'ailleurs sur wikipedia il n'existe pas de prise en charge : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot_Camp_(software), il y a une page similaire sur le site apple.
D'ou ma question sur le type de puce wifi+bluetooth montée sur les Imac, macbook et macmini..
J'ai aussi oublié de dire qu'avant d'entreprendre ce transfert complet sur SSD, j'avais installé virtual box, et tout était reconnu wifi, bluetooth, une instal normale quoi... C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai posé la question sur le forum.
Si quelqu'un a des pistes, je suis preneur.
Je vous tiens au courant, suite au procahain épisode.


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2022)

sebastien_1 a dit:


> D'ou ma question sur le type de puce wifi+bluetooth montée sur les Imac, macbook et macmini..


Ce sont quasiment les mêmes composants. Me concernant avec un vieux MBP 2010, iMac 2011 et iMac 2015 avec la pelletée d'installation des versions de Windows 10/11 que j'ai faite, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème en Wi-Fi/Bluetooth. Mon seul souci aura été un problème de carte graphique avec mon vieux MBP 2010 et j'en parle quelque part dans ce message.

Par curiosité, tu utilises bien la version d'Assistant Boot Camp qui est installé avec ta version de macOS en cours ? Je pose la question, car certains utilisateurs font des choses bizarres.


----------



## sebastien_1 (10 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Ce sont quasiment les mêmes composants. Me concernant avec un vieux MBP 2010, iMac 2011 et iMac 2015 avec la pelletée d'installation des versions de Windows 10/11 que j'ai faite, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème en Wi-Fi/Bluetooth. Mon seul souci aura été un problème de carte graphique avec mon vieux MBP 2010 et j'en parle quelque part dans ce message.
> 
> Par curiosité, tu utilises bien la version d'Assistant Boot Camp qui est installé avec ta version de macOS en cours ? Je pose la question, car certains utilisateurs font des choses bizarres.


Bonjour,

Ce matin, avec le mini (monterey), je me suis connecté sous virtualbox et ensuite sous W10. 
Je regarde les drivers dans gestionnaire de periph, et pas de driver bluetooth, la carte réseau est une intel pro/1000 mt desktop adapter, moniteur non plug and play generique.

Je fais un test :
Je connecte mon enceinte bluetooth sous monterey. 
Elle est reconnue
Je joue de la musique.
Etape 2:
Je me mets sous Win par l'intermédiaire de virtualbox.
Evidement, il ne trouve pas l'enceinte, car il n'y a pas de composant bluetooth.
Et je constate que la musique est jouée par monterey et que Win ne fait rien.

J'ai fait une mauvaise conclusion précédemment, quand je disais que mon bluetooth était reconnu sous W10 vitualbox, en fait c'est Monterey qui continue de gérer l'enceinte, la souris !! 

Ma conclusion temporaire est qu'il n'y a pas de driver bluetooth pour macmini 2018. Le composant bluetooth n'est pas affiché dans le gestionnaire de périphérique.

Au point ou j'en suis, je reviens à la conclusion de mon premier post.

Je continue donc ma recherche pour trouver une solution. Ma question pour le forum : Quelle piste suivre pour faire reconnaitre le bluetooth de mon mini 2018 sous W10 ?

Bon comme ca marche chez toi, dans ton W10 SSD, quel est le nom du driver que tu utilises pour le bluetooth et pour le wifi ?
Si tu as une copie d'écran, ça m'aiderai.

Bon voilà pour mon expérience,

Sébastien.


----------



## Pedrohi (20 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai installé win sur un dd externe classique suivant cette procédure, et ça marche impeccablement. Maintenant je voudrais transférer (cloner) le tout sur un SSD externe. Est-ce jouable ?


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2022)

Pedrohi a dit:


> J'ai installé win sur un dd externe classique suivant cette procédure, et ça marche impeccablement


C'est une chose.


Pedrohi a dit:


> Maintenant je voudrais transférer (cloner) le tout sur un SSD externe. Est-ce jouable ?


Je viens tester un clone d'un vrai PC portable de ma version de Windows 11 réalisée avec Acronis True Image, le meilleur logiciel de clonage pour Windows, et la sauvegarde est bien reconnue au démarrage en maintenant la touche *alt* depuis mon MBP de 2010. Par contre, je n'ai pas testé une restauration, donc là je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passera ?


----------



## Pedrohi (20 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est une chose.
> 
> Je viens tester un clone d'un vrai PC portable de ma version de Windows 11 réalisée avec Acronis True Image, le meilleur logiciel de clonage pour Windows, et la sauvegarde est bien reconnue au démarrage en maintenant la touche *alt* depuis mon MBP de 2010. Par contre, je n'ai pas testé une restauration, donc là je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passera ?


L'idée est bien de faire du nouveau SSD le disque de départ [edit : c'à d le disque qui fait tourner windows].  Le pb c'est que je ne connais rien en clonage, je pensais - peut-être bêtement - qu'il suffisait de cloner le contenu du DD pour disposer de la même installation, mais sur un nouveau DD. C'est pas comme ca que ça marche ?


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2022)

Pedrohi a dit:


> L'idée est bien de faire du nouveau SSD le disque de départ [edit : c'à d le disque qui fait tourner windows].


Pour moi, ce n'est pas clair du tout !


Pedrohi a dit:


> je pensais - peut-être bêtement - qu'il suffisait de cloner le contenu du DD pour disposer de la même installation, mais sur un nouveau DD. C'est pas comme ca que ça marche ?


Oui, mais avec un logiciel spécifique comme Acronis True Image depuis une version de Windows fonctionnelle. Et non, il est impossible de faire un clonage depuis une version de macOS, impossible.


----------



## Pedrohi (20 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, ce n'est pas clair du tout !
> 
> Oui, mais avec un logiciel spécifique comme Acronis True Image depuis une version de Windows fonctionnelle. Et non, il est impossible de faire un clonage depuis une version de macOS, impossible.


Je recommence ;-), c'est vrai que je n'ai pas été très clair : actuellement je tourne sous Monterey. Régulièrement je lance Windows depuis le DD externe (pour faire ma compta), qui est un vieux DD à plateaux. Je souhaite changer de DD externe et opter pour un SSD pour gagner en rapidité, mais sans avoir à refaire toute la procédure d'installation que tu as développée dans ce fil. Est-ce que c'est possible avec un clonage du DD windows, et puis-je faire ce clonage à partir de mon DD windows(celui que je veux cloner) ?


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2022)

Pedrohi a dit:


> Je souhaite changer de DD externe et opter pour un SSD pour gagner en rapidité


Ce sera en effet plus rapide, ce que tu aurais dû faire dès le départ.


Pedrohi a dit:


> mais sans avoir à refaire toute la procédure d'installation que tu as développée dans ce fil. Est-ce que c'est possible avec un clonage du DD windows, et puis-je faire ce clonage à partir de mon DD windows(celui que je veux cloner) ?


Il te faudra démarrer depuis ta partition Windows en installant un logiciel de clonage. Sans débourser quoi que ce soit, essaye donc cette version gratuite... https://www.easeus.fr/sauvegarde-et...clonage-de-disque-dur-windows-10-gratuit.html ...qu'il te faudra installer dans Windows. Par contre, je ne te garantis pas que cela fonctionnera à 100 % !


----------



## Pedrohi (20 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Ce sera en effet plus rapide, ce que tu aurais dû faire dès le départ.


Oui, mais voilà... J'avais sous la main un DD classique, j'ai tenté (c'est vrai sans trop y croire) et maintenant que je vois que ça marche, je veux aller plus loin !


Locke a dit:


> Il te faudra démarrer depuis ta partition Windows en installant un logiciel de clonage. Sans débourser quoi que ce soit, essaye donc cette version gratuite... https://www.easeus.fr/sauvegarde-et...clonage-de-disque-dur-windows-10-gratuit.html ...qu'il te faudra installer dans Windows. Par contre, je ne te garantis pas que cela fonctionnera à 100 % !


Ok, je vais tenter (dès que j'ai reçu le SSD). Si ça ne marche pas, c'est faisable depuis un autre ordi windows ? J'ai quelque part un vieux portable sous W7, qui doit encore fonctionner...


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2022)

Pedrohi a dit:


> Si ça ne marche pas, c'est faisable depuis un autre ordi windows ? J'ai quelque part un vieux portable sous W7, qui doit encore fonctionner...


Depuis un vrai PC, oui, mais attention, il faudra que le SSD soit impérativement formaté en GPT _(Guid Partition Table)_ l'équivalent de Table de partition sous macOS.


----------



## Pedrohi (20 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Depuis un vrai PC, oui.


Ok, merci pour les conseils, je regarde ça.


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2022)

Pedrohi a dit:


> Ok, merci pour les conseils, je regarde ça.


Relis ma réponse        #412      , j'ai fait une édition.


----------



## Pedrohi (20 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Relis ma réponse        #412      , j'ai fait une édition.


vu !


----------



## Nikware (20 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Je viens tester un clone d'un vrai PC portable de ma version de Windows 11 réalisée avec Acronis True Image, le meilleur logiciel de clonage pour Windows...


J'ai pensé la meme chose pendant des années jusqu'à ce que je decouvre Macrium Reflex, gratuit et en Français. Depuis, je n'utilise plus que lui.


----------

